#ubuntu-artwork 2005-10-18
<klepas> bye bye, cycling time
<klepas> :)
<klepas> Good night
<klepas> :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-10-19
<klepas_> 'ello
<klepas_> exit
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-10-20
<derek[] > Verlassend
<derek[] > Hej Danten
<Danten> hej?
<derek[] > you're Swedish, aren't you?
<Danten> yes
<derek[] > so you don't understand what "hej" is?
<Danten> well yeah, just that I got a little suprised that someone actually talked to me in this channel ^^
<klepas> anyone home?
<derek[] > yeah
<derek[] > welcome mate
<klepas> :)
<klepas> so happy with this new terminal emulator
<klepas> yakuake
<klepas> and irssi
<klepas> :)
<klepas> scifi time
<klepas> cheerio
<derek[] > :)
<derek[] > yakuake?
<klepas> and back
<klepas> good night
<klepas> i'm off :) need some sleep
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-10-21
<bachler> http://users.laggarbo.net/~alexander/breezy/breezy_monoply_1600.jpg
<klepas> anyone awake?
<henrik> hi everyone
<henrik> I filed a bug concerning the bundled themes in ubuntu: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=17228
<henrik> and I was told this was the kind of thing the art team could work on
<henrik> is updating the bundled themes for dapper a realistic task?
<henrik> I'm just thinking it would allow ubuntu to include humility, tango, nuoveXT, gperfection, etc. without getting into the whole "NEW DEFAULT THEME" debate
<henrik> so yeah :)
* henrik hides
#ubuntu-artwork 2005-10-23
<ddunne> so, i have a question if anyone is currently on...
<ddunne> i'm looking at the wiki page, and the art.ubuntu.com page, and i'm not really finding anything that says, "we need this, who wants to do it?"  do we have a list somewhere on projects that need to be worked on?
<artnay> ddunne: as far as I know, there's no up-to-date list available. maybe you should post mailing lists about it.
<artnay> artwork needs a good project leader or a few...
<artnay> actually I think Canonical should hire at least one full-time developer dedicated to artwork
<ddunne_> So, should we just create a section on the wiki page with projects on it and more or less some specifics?
<ddunne_> i mean, there's already the projects section, but all it has is the humility icons project
<artnay> it should have also calendar, gtk and metacity themes etc.
<artnay> default backgrounds included?
<artnay> the current default is quite messy and breezy doesn't have a consistent theme
<artnay> imo the current splash theme is nice, but when it comes to gdm and desktop
<artnay> I'd rather see i.e. simple human gdm and background based on that (actually I guess the background was first and GDM was made after that)
<artnay> then colours would match all the way from booting to desktop
<artnay> what do you guys think?
<artnay> I might be missing something since my system is dist-upgraded since warty, but hopefully breezy CDs will ship soon
<artnay> I'm just curious how will artteam and desktopteam co-operate from now on
<artnay> and where is ubuntulog's log located?
<ddunne_> which log?
<artnay> log of #ubuntu-artwork
<ddunne_> http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/
<artnay> ok, thanks. where did you get the URL?
<ddunne_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtTeam
<artnay> guess I haven't been paying enough attention
<artnay> ;)
<artnay> that too obvious
<ddunne_> so as far as projects, we need to add [calendar, gtk, and metacity] ?
<ddunne_> i just happen to have that page open
<artnay> and AUC should be promoted, I can't find a link there from www.ubuntulinux.org
<artnay> I mean, let's make it more public
<ddunne_> AUC?
<artnay> art.ubuntu.com
<ddunne_> i think that until we get a little more organized, we should keep that on the dl as just a repository, but that's just me
<artnay> that's an idea, too. AUC needs more functions (and content!) anyway, so maybe it could be announced later on when some work has been done to it
<artnay> it's not well-known at the moment. people keep sending their work to gnome-look, kde-look, deviantart, their own websites etc.
<artnay> maybe we should mail those guys and ask for their permission to add their contributions to AUC
<artnay> there's 23+1 people involved in artteam according to wiki, but still it's quiet in here and lists :(
<artnay> what do you think about the idea of asking people to share their work in AUC?
<ddunne_> that would be damn fine, but i doubt they would do the work, i think we just need someone in charge of contacting people that submit to those sources, and getting their permission/ask them to submit their work to auc
<ddunne_> well, i am just getting unburdened from bieng basically snowed under at work from hurricanes katrina and rita
<ddunne_> so that's why i'm chimimg in so late
<artnay> and artteam should also be in contact with desktop team as it seems they share the same goals
<artnay> at leasts goals should be separated so that the same thing won't be done twice
<ddunne_> i think that ours is definately a less intergal role, we make pictures, they write code... but we should have an...emmisary or something to coordinate and offer up stuff that we came up with definately
<artnay> ddunne: what's your nick or have you registered to forums/AUC?
<artnay> I think desktop team's goals could be something like what's shown in ~ by default, how to make nautilus to fit ubuntu ideology, how to install stuff from AUC easily etc.
<artnay> oh yeah, and at least mozilla fx and tb should have ubuntu-like icons that would match to icons used in GNOME
<ddunne_> haven't registered on the forums, but it will be my wikiname, and for mozilla stuff, we should just come up with a mozilla theme to be used for both with ubuntu
<artnay> ddunne: yeah, maybe that's true. people who have used fx with default theme should feel familiar with the GUI that ubuntu presentes to them, so...
<ddunne_> also, if we just do a theme, we can put it on update.mozilla.org, and get a little free press so to speak
<derek[] > Hi :-)
<artnay> and how about terminal theme? should it be just plain black on white?
<artnay> it would be nice to have a consistent colour/shape theme for all the common applications
<artnay> btw, if you're using irssi, here's a nice brownish theme for it: http://www.irssi.org/themes/ash.png (http://www.irssi.org/themes/ash.theme)
<derek[] > hi artnay 
<artnay> hey derek[]  
<artnay> it's been lively day here on #ubuntu-artwork today ;)
<derek[] > :)
<derek[] > That's nice to hear!
<ddunne_> yeah, we've been coming up with a list of projects that we need to work on, because as far as i can tell, we have basically no direction or guideline for what needs to be done that we can find on our pages
<ddunne_> so far, we've come up with a few projects that we should make some wiki pages for and link to on our artteam page [calendar, gtk, metacity, mozilla themes] 
<artnay> what about konsole theme?
<artnay> gnome-terminal of course
<artnay> and other "miscallenous" programs
<ddunne_> i actually haven't delved into linux that much, and all i have done is in gnome, so judging by that auspicious looking k instead of a c, i'm guessing that it is for kde
<ddunne_> my vote is that we just focus on what is provided on the install disk, all other things come in second
<artnay> ddunne: yeah, gnome-terminal is included (of course) by default
<ddunne_> indeed it is
<artnay> I prefer KDE over GNOME, but as G stays as a default DE for ubuntu, then it needs to be polished
<artnay> as many default packages as possible
<artnay> people say they don't like the brownish theme, but I guess they just mean the current default theme
<ddunne_> that's what i'm talking about, once we manage to get rolling, we'll probably have to split into ubuntu and kubuntu art teams, but that would be much farther down the line
<artnay> http://kwh.kernow-gb.com/~bvc/theme/screenshots/CL_Cairo-Human.jpg
<artnay> take that as an example, I think that's nicely done GNOME
<artnay> I think kubuntu-artteam exists already
<artnay> not sure though, but I recall reading something about it (forum/lists)
<ddunne_> yeah, that's sexy
<ddunne_> there looks to be a kubuntu artwork page, but no actual team
<artnay> I use KDE but I just can't use the default blue theme
<artnay> brown is nice, and it's easy to tweak KDE to use it
<ddunne_> i have k installed on this box, i just don't use it, it's a little to goofy for me, gnome just feels better
<ddunne_> but i've been a windows admin forever, and am now just hitting up linux
<artnay> I feel that GNOME restricts user to do so many basic things that I can't stand it
<artnay> that's because it's "easier to use" then. well, whatever. it's nice to have choice
<artnay> enough for now. I have to go and see my girl friend. bye all!
<ddunne_> adios
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-16
<fschoep> good morning everyone
<lapo> ciao
<fschoep> Seveas: ping
<Seveas> fschoep, pong
<fschoep> Seveas: I'm sorry to ask this
<Seveas> don't be. "Vragen staat vrij"
<fschoep> Seveas: but do you have some time to create a usplash theme from a new PNG :) ?
<fschoep> it's the Ubuntu logo on black
<Seveas> do you know *all* criteria for usplash?
<fschoep> A lot of them
<Seveas> because today I was surprised to find out more demands from the dev team
<fschoep> Yeah for AMD64 we need 640x400 and 640x480 as well I read
<Seveas> ok, you know them
<fschoep> using vga16
<fschoep> I think
<Seveas> I'll ping the artwork list in a second with a complete list of what I know
<fschoep> Is it possible to combine high-res and low-res?
<Seveas> yes
<fschoep> At least that's an advantage
<fschoep> I've played around with a new design today
<fschoep> And it's definitely better than the current one
<fschoep> Should also work on lower resolutions and colors
<fschoep> Seveas: shall I send you an e-mail with the design(s)?
<Seveas> If you want the theme to be created, that would be a good thing to do ;)
<fschoep> ;)
<fschoep> I'll tweak them a bit and send them over, thanks :)
<fschoep> brb
<Viper550> guess what, we got new Usplash requirements
<fschoep> :)
<fschoep> I'm working on it, Viper550, Seveas has been really helpful.
<Viper550> 640x400 scaled, 16 colors and 640x480 scaled at 256. Other resolutions optional, safety not guaranteed
<fschoep> Seveas: ping, I mailed you the design
<Viper550> But still, how are we going to work around fancy progress bars? They usually share the same color depth with all the main images (256), how are we going to handle that part?
<fschoep> Viper550: if it is problematic, we'll need to use a flat progress bar
<Viper550> There MUST be some way to disable fancy progress bars for specific depths
<Viper550> Is there a way you can disable them just for specific depths?
<fschoep> Maybe for Edgy +1?
* Viper550 spits his drink
<fschoep> I don't think messing with usplash some more right now is a good idea :)
<Viper550> Or, make sure the 16 colors in the 16 color image are the same ones used only on the progress bar?
<Viper550> and make sure these 16 colors are also part of the main 256 pallete?
<Seveas> facncy progress bar can work at 16 colors too
<fschoep> OK
<Seveas> you just need a bar with the sam 16-color palette as the 16 color image
<Seveas> yes it sucks
<fschoep> Which is problematic
<Viper550> that's what I was trying to say!
<Seveas> and no, I didn't think this uo
<Seveas> up*
<Seveas> I only implemented the possibility for fancier things
* Viper550 fires up GIMP
<Seveas> (well, the theme related bits of it)
<fschoep> Seveas: if my new artwork gives troubles regarding that, can you use a simple flat orange-on-dark-grey progress bar?
<Seveas> definitely
<fschoep> OK, to be honest I think that'll be better than the current progress bar ;)
<Seveas> current in your new design or current as in currently in edgy?
<Seveas> the one in edgy is not bad
<fschoep> current as in current edgy
<fschoep> well, it doesn't fit with the GTK theme
<Seveas> true
<fschoep> I tried looking into that
<fschoep> but I wasn't sure how to work around the palette
<fschoep> I wouldn't mind a flat progress bar for this release
<PingunZ> hey fschoep can I pm you ?
<fschoep> PingunZ: sure
<PingunZ> It'll take like 1 minute :)
<fschoep> PingunZ: go ahead, make my day
<Viper550> well, it's good that I'm just porting Dapper's Usplash to Edgy, it was already 640x400x16 colors by default!
<Seveas> fschoep, the logo in the 256 color variant is a bit too bright imho
<fschoep> Seveas: the Circle of Friends
<fschoep> ?
<Seveas> then again, looking at it twice makes the brightness go away, weird
<Seveas> yes, the CoF, but ignore the comment
<fschoep> Seveas: it's a bit bright compared to the text
<fschoep> Seveas: but we're running with this for the GDM so the usplash should be "consistent" :)
<Seveas> I could integrate the GTK progressbar with it if you want
<fschoep> Seveas: Oooh shiny. I'd love to see that.
<fschoep> Seveas: what about the background?
<Seveas> of what?
<fschoep> Seveas: will you darken the GTK p'bar background so it fits more into the black?
<fschoep> the orange is OK, but I'm not sure if we want light grey as a background for the pbar
<Seveas> I'll experiment with it a bit
<fschoep> OK, great
<Seveas> how wide do we want the pb?
<fschoep> Right now it's 216 px right?
<Seveas> I think so
<fschoep> It's 8 px tall
<fschoep> Maybe go to something like 320x16 px?
<fschoep> At that size you can at least *see* the thing
<Seveas> 320x20
<msikma> Viper550: 640x480x32
<msikma> 32 bits, that is
<Seveas> that's what I get from a screenshot of a properly resized zenity --progress
<msikma> So that usplash I had designed was also rejected?
<msikma> e.g. this one http://thingmajig.org/tmp/usplash_plus/final/usplash_rlsl_7.gif
<Viper550> ???
<Seveas> msikma, I'm using it on my machine, I think it rocks
<Seveas> but alas, my taste is not what matters
<fschoep> Seveas: 320x20 is fine
<fschoep> Seveas: msikma: the spotlight is awesome but marketing's got some issues with the branding
<msikma> I really am having trouble seeing why I should stay and continue contributing. You guys rock, and we are really getting awesome stuff done, but this just isn't getting me, you, or anyone anywhere.
<msikma> Ubuntu marketeers are idiots. They'll graciously allow terrible misuse of their flagship product's logo font on the website and even let Firefox go for a "more free" alternative, but they have a problem with a human circle logo that has a bit of bevel.
<fschoep> msikma: I feel your pain
<Seveas> msikma, this cycle was about getting an artwork team off the ground
<msikma> It isn't so much pain as it is distrust.
<Seveas> docteam went through the same pain a few releases ago
<msikma> I don't trust the marketing team.
<Seveas> and motu even before that
<msikma> I no longer trust Mark because he has no knowledge of artwork and still accepts or rejects submissions based on personal preference.
<fschoep> msikma: you shouldn't :)
<fschoep> msikma: that's the d from sabdfl
<msikma> So I don't see why I should stay.
<msikma> fschoep: it certainly isn't a b.
<Viper550> In GIMP, is there a way you can type in a hex code and check if it's in an indexed pallete?
<fschoep> msikma: well he tries to make the right choices
<Seveas> msikma, time goes against b in a 4-month cycle
<msikma> He tries to meddle with things he has no knowledge of. He's a bad client if I ever saw one.
<Viper550> If I were in charge, it would be more orange, and more gloss!
<Seveas> especially when a team doesn't deliver the required milestones according to a fixed schedule
<fschoep> msikma: I can fully understand your concerns
<andreasn> msikma: I feel your pain, the only time I trust people who are not graphic designers themself on graphics design is when I get cash for it :)
<fschoep> Meet me
<msikma> There are two reasons for me taking up a project.
<msikma> One is cash. I'm not getting any here. The other is a project being awesome and me being able to use it as portfolio material.
<msikma> Well, sorry, I shouldn't be wasting your time like this. I'll think about it.
<fschoep> Who of you would consider being AiC for Edgy +1?
<fschoep> msikma: don't worry - I'm here for you
<msikma> I think you did a fine job as AiC, but think that perhaps it would have been easier for us to meet requirements if we had just one target to meet (e.g. one style).
<Seveas> msikma, the style was supposed to be set early
<Viper550> me? or I'd make a better one for Xubuntu, Xubuntu hasn't had much good stuff lately, and there is inconsistancy now between Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Ubuntu!
<Seveas> that wasn't done by either artteam or mark
<Seveas> same for the other milestones
<Seveas> artteam had lots of momentum, but little direction
<Seveas> realistically, I didn't expect much more in a 4 month cycle
<fschoep> Well, too little *right* direction I'd say now
<msikma> I would be a terrible AiC because of two reasons. One is potential inactivity (I'm just too busy, even though I'd free up my spare time should I be AiC) and second is my deep belief that designers should design and programmers should program based on that design--not designers designing something based on programming. Which is really awkward and backwards, but almost inevitable on this project.
<Seveas> for edgy +1 I'm sure you (fschoep) can make it all go much better now that we have a basic direction to go on
<fschoep> Seveas: I'm not going to be AiC for Edgy +1 afaic
<Seveas> pity
<fschoep> Don't worry - we'll make sure someone else does an even better job
<msikma> What about troy_s? I'd be all for him.
<Seveas> troy_s and fschoep are the only ones i'd consider as AiC
<fschoep> troy_s hasn't got the time to do it
<msikma> We've had some great discussions and he's had a good influence on me.
<msikma> I think that the AiC job should be split.
<msikma> AiC should just be a designer, not a secretary to a designer as well.
<fschoep> troy_s is far better artistically than anyone here I'd say, I hope noone minds me saying that
<fschoep> msikma: that's the problem
<msikma> I mean, you've done a lot of stuff which I'd consider nonsense for an AiC, fschoep.
<fschoep> msikma: being AiC like this is not about creating artwork
<fschoep> msikma: :)
<Viper550> so, how do you disable fancy progress bars?
<fschoep> msikma: the plan we set out during UDS Paris was different
<fschoep> fschoep: than just me creating some graphics
<msikma> I think that an AiC would be most efficient if he were able to focus solely on marketing of the product.
<fschoep> Right, that's true I think
<msikma> And that would require writing a lot of e-mails, too.
<msikma> Along the design work.
<Seveas> Viper550, don't put a pointer for draw_progress functions in the struct and DO put in fg/bg color indices
<msikma> But doing red tape like mad would not pertain to the job.
<Viper550> I'm going to branch my Tangerine theme, a fancy version for Gnome-Look, and a non-fancy version for Ubuntu
<msikma> Ideally.
<fschoep> msikma: I tried to up the community involvement for Edgy, getting to work in a focused way.
<fschoep> msikma: I never went into this trying to design everything myself
<msikma> Of course not.
<fschoep> We've made great progress I think. the end result is suboptimal, but the road we took wasn't the easy one.
<msikma> But I do expect that they'd let you perform your duty as artist, plotting out a general account of the marketing direction that the rest of the team is to follow. Then you, and the team, produce propositions, of which one is chosen, embraced and extended upon.
<fschoep> Indeed. More intense collaboration with Mark initially would have made life much easier.
<Viper550> So, would I enter in the 640x400 version the same way as the 640x480 and change the ratio?
<fschoep> Viper550: not sure, I think 64x48 uses more colors?
<Seveas> 640x480 = 256 colors
<Seveas> 640x400 = 640x480 with 16 colors, scaled to 640x400
<Viper550> into the .c file!!!
<fschoep> Viper550: then yes, I think
<Viper550> ratio is USPLASH_16_9 right?
<fschoep> Hmm, 640x480 is 4_3, 640x400 as well I think. Seveas?
<Seveas> 640x400 is a special case
<Seveas> tag it as 4_3
<Viper550> okay
<Seveas> the whole 4_3/16_9 thing is broken anyway, will do that better for fuzzy
<Viper550> now to do some positioning using Fireworks (yes, I've been using Fireworks and the seperate PNGs to size my work
<Viper550> fuzzy? you mean edgy+1 has a name already?
<fschoep> Fireworks, isn't that an expensive package by Macromedia / Adobe?
<Viper550> Fuzzy Ferret?
<fschoep> Fiery Fox
<fschoep> :P
<Viper550> Sorta like Photoshop, will not say how I obtained it. It's not illegal, but I just don't wanna talk about it
<Viper550> is that name offical?
<fschoep> Viper550: just trying to bait you ;)
<fschoep> No it isn't
<fschoep> All we know is it could be called Fantastic Frank (or worse) ;)
<fschoep> j/k of course
<Seveas> actually, Frank Fly is a proposed name
<fschoep> Really?
<fschoep> So Frank Frank is also an option?
<Viper550> I've been using the X/Y postioning of the bitmaps and keying them into the .c file
<Seveas> how on earth do I darken an image in the gimp
<Seveas> I'll do it the crude way: semi transparent black layer
<fschoep> Seveas: right click - layer - colors - brightness + contrast
<fschoep> There's a lot of stuff under there, you could also use layer - colors - levels and adjust them
<Viper550> do I do the end differently on a nofancybars theme?
<Viper550> delete everything including void t_animate_step(struct usplash_theme* theme, int pulsating) { and all after it?
<Viper550> all that void stuff at the end=gone right?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> fschoep, ahhh, shiny
<fschoep> Seveas: gimme gimme :)
<Seveas> in corel photopaint, where i learned image editing, there was no right click menu that contains everything
<fschoep> Oh dear
<fschoep> :)
<fschoep> You know
<Seveas> fschoep, I just finished the images, the hard work only just begins...
<fschoep> The Gimp also has a menu bar in each image window
<fschoep> Seveas: I thought you finished it, but then realized you found out the right click menu :)
<fschoep> Seveas: did you really not know it?
<Seveas> fschoep, no
<Seveas> I'm terrible at the gimp
<fschoep> Seveas: oh dear, right-click is THE most useful button you can press in the gimp ;)
<Seveas> anyway, is http://kaarsemaker.net/~dennis/progressbar_empty.png dark enough?
<fschoep> I think so, yes - let's try it
<fschoep> You're good with the Gimp though!
<Seveas> ok, then I'll create a preliminary theme (first the painful work of extracting a palette
<Seveas> and no, imagemagick +map does NOT do what I want
<fschoep> Yes, the palette stuff is really too complex
<fschoep> I used Gimp for it once and almost gave up
<Seveas> unfortunately, also too neccessary
<fschoep> Gimp palette editor is a tool from hell it seems
<Viper550> Stupid Windows All Programs Menu, doesn't scroll fast enough!
* Viper550 can't wait for Vista
<fschoep> Viper550: ever tried Mac OS X?
<Viper550> sorta, but it's way faster
<msikma> Vista is such an ugly system.
<fschoep> msikma: +1
<Viper550> well, when it's not in Aero Glass
<msikma> Also, Viper550, I gave you a 640x480x32 PNG image of the Dapper usplash a while ago, there's no need to alter the aspect ratio.
<msikma> I honestly cannot understand some of the Vista design decisions.
<Viper550> I know
<fschoep> msikma: have you got 1 minute?
<fschoep> msikma: you did a usplash design for Dapper, right?
<msikma> It's similar to the Zune/iPod differences.
<msikma> Yeah, I did. This one, to be exact: http://thingmajig.org/tmp/newsuggestion_0_32.png
<Viper550> fschoep: yep, he did! I'm maintaining a "port" of it for Edgy
<fschoep> msikma: was yours inspired by Breezy's?
<Viper550> of course it was! he just recolored it
<msikma> Yeah, it was actually a remake of Breezy's. I didn't like the fact it had quite mercilessly been downscaled to the aspect ratio after already being saved to a less amount of colors.
<fschoep> msikma: Viper550: OK, thanks - that clears up the confusion :)
<msikma> Nah, it wasn't a recoloring. That would've been easy, but I didn't like the dithering at all. It was messed up.
<Viper550> oh, I thought it was just a basic recolor at first...still, you beat my tangerine gloss splash by 7 votes!
<fschoep> I was confused a bit about the origin of the design :)
<fschoep> Yeah, Dapper usplash voting was SO much more fun than Edgy ;)
<Viper550> yeah, bring back voting, it was way funner!
<Viper550> p.s. mskima: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46645 for your Dapper splash Edgyized
<msikma> Thanks, that is really cool.
<msikma> The progress bar also looks much better than the one in Dapper.
<msikma> I'd make the inactive bar a little darker, though.
<Viper550> oh yeah, this is the best tool ever, http://blogs.ubuntu-nl.org/dennis/2006/09/13/more-fun-with-usplash/
<Viper550> Usplash Switcher for Edgy, it MUST be included on Edgy +1
<msikma> Maybe a little like this: http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/quicky.png
<Seveas> Viper550, in case you didn't know yet, /me == Dennis Kaarsemaker ;)
<Viper550> oh,
<Seveas> Viper550, and usplash_switcher on my disk is already more useful
<fschoep> :)
<Seveas> (it can do resolution magic)
<Viper550> you already have it?
<fschoep> he wrote it
<Seveas> once it does animation in the preview, I'll add it to the sourcepackage for others to play with
<Viper550> oh, didn't know that either!
<msikma> :)
<msikma> What is it made in?
<fschoep> python
<Seveas> no
<Viper550> Python GTK
<fschoep> probably
<Seveas> C
<Seveas> Can't do it in python anymore
<msikma> Very nice.
<Viper550> GTK in C
<msikma> I'm reading K&R.
<Seveas> ctypes is too useless for it now
<Seveas> (stupid lack of RTLD_LAZY)
<Viper550> Although, I think you should make the UI a bit more like Bootskin (a Windows application) http://www.wintips.nl/files/scr6/BootSkin.gif
<Viper550> a list instead of those buttons
<Seveas> Viper550, I'm no designer -- this UI is just my attempt at violating as many gnome HIG rules as possible ;)
<fschoep> :P
<Viper550> rofl
<Seveas> but yeah, the bootskin ui looks useful -- too windows like though
<Seveas> but I'll definitely add a Scrolledwindow to the VBox containing the buttons
<Viper550> so it automatically regenerates the initrd and everything automatically?
<Seveas> yes
<lapo> yo
<Seveas> if you know a bit of c, you should read the code
<Seveas> it's not hard to understand
<Viper550> Now, add auto-compiling of Usplash themes and I'll be happy!
<Seveas> Viper550, that's on my list for edgy+1
<Seveas> but imagemagick is too stupid
<Viper550> But, it will automatically have to install build-essential and usplash-dev if it isn't installed yet
<Seveas> so?
<Seveas> python-apt to the rescue
<Viper550> Yeah!
<kwwii> evening
<Viper550> horray for python-apt (for people just joining us)
<fschoep> hi kwwii
<kwwii> hi fschoep
<fschoep> hi :)
<fschoep> kwwii: interested in being AiC for Edgy ?
<kwwii> wassup with the ubuntu art these days? (/me ducks)
<fschoep> Edgy +1?
<fschoep> ;)
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> are you flying to CA?
<fschoep> I'm running to combine bits and pieces and make something out of it this week. We got a freeze exception (yay!).
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<Viper550> Thank me for it
<fschoep> kwwii: I'm not going to CA, sorry
<fschoep> kwwii: you on PPC?
<kwwii> fschoep: yepp
<fschoep> kwwii: darn, you haven't got Flash on it then/
<kwwii> fschoep: well, my laptop still has osx on it
<msikma> Viper550:
<Viper550> I've got Flash, both types of Flash (Flash MX and Flash Player 9)
<msikma> Here's how I would do the bar: http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/dapperusplashtoedgy.png
<msikma> (Image looks a little too bright here in Firefox...)
<fschoep> kwwii: I'd send you to http://www.myspace.com/oceansedge but that won't work now
<Viper550> does it still comply with the 256 colors?
<msikma> http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/dapperusplashtoedgy.jpg This one looks accurate
<msikma> Oh, it doesn't, but that shouldn't be too much of a problem.
<fschoep> kwwii: I can e-mail it so you can check it in Mac OS X, there's two new tracks on that page
<kwwii> fschoep: hehe, killer!
<msikma> http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/dapperusplashtoedgy.gif
<msikma> 256 colors
<kwwii> fschoep: dude, you are not 17, or?
<kwwii> :-)
<fschoep> kwwii: the CD will be in the mail shortly, I had some problems with DAO / RAW burning and need to make some new discs
<fschoep> kwwii: 17? No!
<fschoep> kwwii: ;)
<msikma> Anyway, that scroll bar isn't perfect either. But that's a quick outline of what I'd do (just a bit more contrast between done and undone, and the fancy reflection)
<kwwii> ;-)
<fschoep> kwwii: I didn't get the joke at first :P
<fschoep> duh
<msikma> Actually, might want to make the contrast less than that. The bar is more prominent than the logo now.
<msikma> hmmmm
<kwwii> lol
<fschoep> kwwii: doing fine?
<Viper550> but still, it's beautiful!
<kwwii> fschoep: yepp, wondering what I will do post-edgy
<Seveas> fschoep, 640x480 version done, will do 800x600 now, the rest tomorrow
<fschoep> Seveas: thanks!
<fschoep> kwwii: same here
<nysosym> hi all :)))
<fschoep> kwwii: no word from sabdfl or something?
<fschoep> hi nysosym
<nysosym> hi fschoep, how are u? :)
<fschoep> nysosym: fine thanks, you?
<nysosym> yes, fine too :)
<kwwii> fschoep: yepp, he wants to rotate the position, as he said in paris (so I suggested a good friend, who will also come to CA)
<nysosym> fschoep: what does the edgy artwork? :D
<fschoep> nysosym: something new every week :P
<nysosym> ^^
<fschoep> kwwii: I see, but he hasn't asked you to do something else for Fuzzy Fox or something?
<msikma> http://gamingw.net/pubaccess/28695/dapperusplashtoedgy2.gif
<msikma> Maybe something like this then
<msikma> But the bar still probably needs to be 2px smaller.
<kwwii> fschoep: not yet...who knows what will happen
<Viper550> I prefer the other one
<fschoep> kwwii: uncertain, the future is
<msikma> Whatever, you'll figure it out
<msikma> :P
<nysosym> fschoep: the current artwork (dapper) isn't the final one? :D
<fschoep> nysosym: that depends
<fschoep> nysosym: whether or not Mark agrees pixel by pixel with the new designs
<kwwii> fschoep: indeed
<fschoep> nysosym: I'm trying my best to give it one more shot
<kwwii> fschoep: in the meantime I am making a new website to drum up business
<nysosym> fschoep: good new, thx for your work! :)
<fschoep> kwwii: clever
<fschoep> kwwii: preview online or something?
<fschoep> nysosym: you're welcome :)
<kwwii> fschoep: well, http://sinecera.de but only one of the links work and it is too a funky preview of kde developer pics
<nysosym> looks good, i like the new KDE icon style :D
<fschoep> kwwii: looking good, I see you really got used to the purple?
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I am sooo sick of making things green!
<fschoep> I see, I liked the lightness of the design very much
<kwwii> thanks
<fschoep> SineCera - is there a deeper meaning?
<kwwii> it still has a way to go (I need to make a logo, etc.)
<lapo> the nice side of colorblindness is that you don't have to get used to purple :-)
<kwwii> it means "without wax" in latin (in Rome they would chisel that into works of stone to say that it has no hidden imprefections, which at that time would be filled in with wax)
<fschoep> lapo: you got deuteranopia or similar?
<lapo> fschoep: exact
<fschoep> kwwii: I see, thanks for explaining
<kwwii> lapo: yeah, but you can see more blues better than all of us
<lapo> uhm...yeah, sure I see blue even the purples :-)
<kwwii> the guy I sat next to at suse was color-blind and I did not know it for years until one day I came in and saw he had changed his desktop to pink and green
<nysosym> nice combination :D
<lapo> my desktop is all grey :-)
<nysosym> like kde 1.0 ? :D
<lapo> naaaah
<lapo> it was cool tho
<lapo> like dark grey
<nysosym> can i see some screen-shots? :)
<Seveas> fschoep, the theme rocks
<fschoep> Seveas: are you sure :) ?
<Seveas> usplash being broken stands in the way of making it rock completely though
<fschoep> Seveas: still broken?
<Seveas> yes
<Seveas> fix for progressbar hasn't been uploaded yet
<Seveas> and text is still broken in bzr
<fschoep> Seveas: OK
<Seveas> do you want the source now?
<Seveas> or can it wait until tomorrow?
<lapo> nysosym: sure
<fschoep> Seveas: tomorrow is fine
<fschoep> Seveas: will it be early or late tomorrow?
<fschoep> :)
<Seveas> early
<fschoep> OK, then it's perfect
<fschoep> Thanks so much for doing this
<Seveas> I'll tease with a screenshot
<fschoep> Shoot!
<fschoep> I've already seen the theme a bit ;)
<Seveas> others haven't ;)
<fschoep> True
<Seveas> installing package
<lapo> nysosym: http://xoomer.alice.it/bat/tmp/Schermata.png
<Seveas> http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/usplash_final.png
<lapo> Seveas: nice to see the current one going away! :-)
<fschoep> Seveas: looking good :)
<Seveas> fschoep, merci
<Viper550> That is looking awesome!
<kwwii> I wanna see that in 16 colors
<kwwii> :p
* Viper550 prepares to post on UBuntu Forums
<nysosym> lapo wow, looks good, very good! :)
<fschoep> kwwii: right ;)
<kwwii> the 16 color thing is a reall problem
<fschoep> kwwii: for 16 colors I tried the logo using flat shading
<kwwii> it means that there need to be two different versions of the usplash artwork as the diffference in colors is simply too great
<fschoep> it kind of works
<nysosym> brb restart :D
<Viper550> That is a piece of awesome, make a Kubuntu version NOW!
<Seveas> Viper550, I thought kwwii is responsible for kubuntu art?
<Viper550> But you can also contribute of course! We have a simliar glossy logo
<nysosym> re
<fschoep> Yeah, kwwii is responsible for Kubuntu and sabdfl for Ubuntu ;)
<Viper550> Once we get some feedback from the forums, I'll give it to you as it comes in
<msikma> Seveas: what on earth happened to that Ubuntu logo? It looks like it was made on a yellow background and then cut into a black background.
<fschoep> NN-rescaling?
<Viper550> yeah, what mskima said!
<Seveas> msikma, that's due to the less-than-optimal scaling in the usplash-switcher
<msikma> I see
<msikma> Still looks very odd. As though it has a yellow bevel.
<Viper550> Why not do a recreation like I did with my usplash "screenshots"?
<fschoep> msikma: I think it looks yellowish now, but it really isn't. The original image has a slight bevel on it, but it's more neutral than it looks now.
<Seveas> Viper550, they don't blend enough with the rest of the artwork (gdm, lsplash)
<Viper550> ??? I mean for making a better screenshot of it
<Seveas> fschoep, hmm, actually, the bevel comes out rather bad
<Seveas> didn't notice it before
<msikma> Let's see if SheepShaver bridges the network so I can surf the web with it.
<kwwii> yeah, that is what I thought
<fschoep> Which is weird since I tried rescaling and it still looked fine?
<kwwii> if there is a problem with scaling, the best thing to do is stay away from sharp edges or light colors on the edges
<fschoep> Seveas: how did you rescale that screenshot?
<Seveas> fschoep, crude
<fschoep> Seveas: In Gimp -> Image size -> Bicubic?
<Seveas> but I the scaling in the usplash themes is done by the gimp and also comes out wrong
<Seveas> fschoep, yeah
<fschoep> Was it RGB before scaling?
<fschoep> Or indexed?
<Seveas> rgb
<Seveas> I indexed after scaling
<fschoep> OK, that's odd
<Viper550> I updated my Usplash theme with a new progress bar, and 640x480 support! http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46645
<fschoep> Does the screenshot display the 1024 scaled down?
<Seveas> the 640 scaled down
<msikma> Viper550: the color decreasing is awful on that picture.
<Seveas> but the 1024 looks odd as well
<fschoep> Does it look good without scaling?
<msikma> The bar is all messed up.
<fschoep> If you open the PNG?
<Seveas> yes
<Viper550> on the new splash?
<Seveas> let me send them to you
<fschoep> Seveas I guess it's only the scaling in the preview then
<Viper550> but still, the new progress bar is slightly ugly!
<msikma> Yeah, the new one you just linked to has a really messed up bar
<msikma> Did you just add it to the existing image? Its colors should be reindexed.
<Seveas> fschoep, no, please see the images in http://ubuntu-nl.org/~dennis/usplash-theme-ubuntu_0.2-1.tar.gz
<Seveas> those are the images in the theme
<Seveas> merley resized and paletted
<Viper550> I could try doing some adjustments if I can
<fschoep> Seveas: how big is the palette?
<Seveas> 256 colors
<Seveas> but the palette kills it
<Seveas> let me try a different way of extracting the palette
<fschoep> Which is odd, because it looked good on my system
<Viper550> the contents of the pallete?
<Seveas> but that HAS to wait until tomorrow, since it is now bedtime
<fschoep> How do you create the palette? Using Gimp or imagemagick?
<Seveas> gimp
<fschoep> Seveas: I understand
<kwwii> fschoep: on different hardware things look differently
<fschoep> kwwii: right, but hardware doesn't make a difference in the dithering algorithm
<Viper550> I'll redo the logo and pallete
<fschoep> Seveas: I'll try some things and e-mail you the results
<kwwii> fschoep: it depends on the phyical size of your monitor compared to the resolution supported
<fschoep> kwwii: the PNGs themselves are already fubar it seems
<kwwii> ouch
<Seveas> the palette I use is bad
<msikma> Let's see if Internet Explorer 4.5 has any CSS support.
<msikma> Ohh, nice.
<fschoep> Seveas: don't worry too much now, sleep well and we'll try something tomorrow
<Seveas> kwwii, you're an imagemagick wiz, right?
<kwwii> Seveas: I try to keep up with it, yeah
<Seveas> kwwii, I have 7 images and want to make one big image from them
<Seveas> I know imagemagick can do it
<Seveas> but how?
<fschoep> Seveas: you need *one* palette of 256 colors for both the design and the pbar?
<Seveas> yes
<fschoep> Seveas: can you send me the bits and pieces and I'll try to create one
<kwwii> Seveas: "montage" is the tool you want
<kwwii> http://www.imagemagick.org/script/montage.php
<kwwii> then take that image and make the best palette out of it
<kwwii> and cut it to pieces
<kwwii> you will get the best palette for all pics
<kwwii> not the best for any given size
<Seveas> hmm, montage resizes the images
<kwwii> if you start at the large sizes and then work down the smaller pics do not look optimal
<kwwii> Seveas: not if you do not want it to
<Seveas> I don't want it to, but it does
<Viper550> would the bar look good without stripes?
<kwwii> Seveas: funky... http://www.imagemagick.org/script/command-line-options.php#resize seems to say it does nto do that
<Seveas> kwwii, the images are 640x480 upwards, the resulting image is 512x252
<fschoep> Seveas: I'm going to log off now, if you e-mail me the stuff you need palettized I can take a look at it
<Seveas> g'night
<kwwii> fschoep: night man, sleep well
<fschoep> Seveas: kwwii: same to you :)
<kwwii> Seveas: I guess that if you give the size explicitly it will work?
<kwwii> there is also the "size" option to define sizes for pics which have an unknown size
<kwwii> use that instead then
<Seveas> pngs have a known size
<Seveas> it's in the header
<Seveas> montage simply doesn't do what it's supposed to
<Seveas> like any other imagemagick function I tried so far
<Seveas> sigh
<Seveas> bedtime
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> night
<Viper550> I thought all Montage did was make those imagemap thingys...
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> I honestly do not know what the problem was, as I do not use montage much
<Viper550> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278624 (response on the splash screen)
<kwwii> lol, I love the first comment
<Viper550> (I see what you mean :D )
<Viper550> since you made it!
<kwwii> the next one is not really an issue
<kwwii> :p
<Viper550> and the 3rd one disses it, yet compliments mine!
<kwwii> too much discussion about the technical implementation which cannot be changed at this time
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> yeah
<Viper550> yeah, they seem to have forgotten that with some clever adjustments in your menu.lst
<Viper550> (if you would like to modify my Tangerine Usplash for Kubuntu with a blue color scheme and the nice GLOSSY progress bar kwwii, be my guest!)
<kwwii> link?
<Viper550> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=46645
<Viper550> Someone in the thread also made a reference to the new progress bar
<Viper550> you still there kwwii?
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> to be honest, I like the idea with the progress bar but I think that the logo should be the one used throughout the rest of the artwork
<kwwii> making the progress bar more like the ubuntu one would be a good idea
<kwwii> with the gradients, highlights, etc. from the new kubuntu logo used now
<Viper550> yeah
<Viper550> but, this theme is a purpose outside of Ubuntu as a service to those who prefered Dapper's design next to Edgy's current "mediocre" splash
<kwwii> sure, but I am talking about kubuntu
<kwwii> I think that the kubuntu usplash screen could use the same kind of progress bar (with updated highlights, gradients, lines to match the new logo)
<kwwii> I tried to stick to the ideas that ubuntu had a long time ago
<kwwii> that is where the current progress bar comes from :-)
<kwwii> I stole it!
<kwwii> well, I borrowed the idea
<Viper550> oh...
<kwwii> don't worry, we'll give it back :p
<Viper550> if you wanna borrow anything from my usplash theme, be my guest! it's GPL, go wild!
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> did you make the progress bar used in the current ubuntu usplash?
<Viper550> kinda, I implemented it, msikma made it
<kwwii> wanna try your hand at making the same kinda progress bar to match the new kubuntu logo?
<Viper550> Hmm, okay! I'll recolor it to match with your current Usplash's pallete. All you have to do is change the diemensions to have a height of 24
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-17
<kwwii> hehe, I'll give you the svg and let you take care of that :p
<Viper550> No, I want to use the exact pallete
<Viper550> hey, I can't get the source code for kubuntu-default-settings, does the "crossed out K" Xubuntu splash use the exact same pallete as your Kubuntu splash?
<kwwii> I doubt it
<kwwii> why use the exact palette?
<kwwii> make a progress bar in svg and I can make it work
<Viper550> I wanna use PNG, so you can just drop it in/recompile
<kwwii> trust me, the progress bar is the smallest part
<Viper550> I only have the progress bar in PNG format
<kwwii> well, I will upload all the pics, one second
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/usplash.tar.gz
<kwwii> and http://sinecera.de/edgy_usplash_final_02.svg if you want the svg
<Viper550> mimetype set wrong on tar.gz, comes up as text
<kwwii> hehe, -->save as
<Viper550> never minf
<Viper550> *mind
<Viper550> background done, time to do foreground!
<kwwii> time for bed here
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> see you tomorrow
<Viper550> where I send when done?
<kwwii> to me , I guess :-P
<kwwii> kwwii at bootsplash.org
<Viper550> thanks
<kwwii> no problem
<kwwii> see you tomorr
<kwwii> ow
<kwwii> time for bed
<kwwii> ciao
<lapo> notte kwwii
<AnAnt> in which package did Dapper put it's usplash image?
<lapo> hi there
<lapo> Seveas: ping
<Viper550> Seveas, I made a slightly more polished varient of the new Usplash
<Viper550> anyone here?
<Viper550> hi troy_s, saw that new usplash
<troy_s> i haven't seen jack
<troy_s> too busy right now for ubuntu art unfortunately
<Viper550> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=278624 (looks...sorta nice)
<Viper550> I saw your post in the thread about the new splash Seveas
<Seveas> that's possible 
<Viper550> you noticed "my version" on page 2?
<Viper550> mine dithered a bit nicer
<Seveas> but you broke the progressbar 
<Seveas> (yes, it has to b the gtk bar)
<Viper550> broke it?
<Viper550> I did use the GTK bar
<Seveas> not the background
<Viper550> That was a key design decision, it looked weird with how the bg was executed
<Seveas> anyway, I'm waiting for fschoep to produce a palette
<nixternal> 
<Viper550> It also fixed some of the pallete problems
<Seveas> /kill nixternal
<nixternal> haha
<Seveas> 
<lapo> uhm...I think jono's post about smileys had a bad influence on the irc :-)
<Viper550> what's with the boxes?
<andreasn> lapo: haha!
<lapo> hi
<l0st1> geez is someone using gaim here?
<l0st1> is there a way to simplify the Room List without scrolling?
<frandavid100> hiya
<frandavid100> andreasn: are you there?
<andreasn> frandavid100: yeah, but I'm a bit busy with work
<frandavid100> alright, nevermind
<frandavid100> I'll get to you later
<frandavid100> :)
<andreasn> yeah, totally
<Viper550> hello
<BHSPitLappy> yo
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-18
<lapo> moin
<Viper550> hello!
<frandavid100> good evening guys
<andreasn> hi frandavid100
<andreasn> haven't had time to look at the icon you sent me yet, I'm afraid
<frandavid100> don't you worry
<frandavid100> please tell me when you do, I'll be around
<frandavid100> :)
<andreasn> sure
<nysosym> gooooood evening :D
<Viper550> kwwii: got my new graphics?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-19
<frandavid100> morning!
<lapo> yo
<lapo> hi
<nysosym> hi party people! :)
<jelmer> 'evening
<jelmer> is there a procedure for requesting artwork?
<nysosym> not yet :D
<Viper550> Hello everyone
<nysosym> hi my sweetnes :D
<Viper550> kwwii: did you recieve my new Kubuntu progress bar graphics?
<kwwii> Viper550: it will have to wait for edgy+1
<Viper550> don't you mean Feisty?
<nysosym> is there any chance to get a new bootsplash for edgy? :D
<Viper550> don't we have a freeze exception?
<kwwii> nope
<kwwii> not for kubuntu
<Viper550> whoops...thought it was for all artwork...nm! But still, Edgy+1=Feisty Fawn
<kwwii> ;-)
<Viper550> So, now, what about the Usplash for Ubuntu...?
<Seveas> Viper550, that's in fschoeps hands
<Seveas> he has the packages
<Viper550> Well, I still have my "redux" of the new design, and I just added the lines to the background of it
<Viper550> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Polish/Incoming
<msikma> What is up with the gigantic amount of gradient+bevel I've been seeing lately?
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-20
<lapo> yo
<newz2000> imbrandon: hey, about the server performance, it's ubuntu-it's fault. :D
<imbrandon> heya newz2000
<imbrandon> ahh ok
<newz2000> We're in the process of moving them, but until then :(
<imbrandon> mark commented on it too, dident know if it was in the DC or now
<imbrandon> s/now/not
<imbrandon> right right i totaly understand
<newz2000> what else did mark say?
<imbrandon> he seems to really like it, i have him in PM right now, i'll see if he has a moment to pop in
<imbrandon> a few more features like voting to get the best ones on the front page and such
<imbrandon> but its all very doable in short order
<newz2000> is it a concern that it doesn't support uploading themes?
<newz2000> Or can you do that?
<imbrandon> should be able to, might need a slight tweak
<imbrandon> but archive support with image extraction is in there,
<imbrandon> one way was working "set"s
<imbrandon> like Logins / spalshs etc
<newz2000> I saw that gallery2 supports plugins, but haven't used them myself.
<imbrandon> yea it has TONS of plugins
<imbrandon> a few i have in use already and they are simeple to code
<imbrandon> ( if you know php but i do and afaik you do also )
<newz2000> I also noticed that when I created my account, I didn't have the ability to add pictures to public galleries
<newz2000> Only my personal gallery
<imbrandon> brb i'ma grab a soda, bac in a sec
<newz2000> ok
<imbrandon> right, i'll explain that in a sec
<imbrandon> re
<imbrandon> ok the way i set it up was to work like this, anyone can make an account
<imbrandon> and it makes a "personal" album under the community album you can upload picture or sounds to
<imbrandon> then under that you can make sub albums for like say splashs
<imbrandon> gdm themes etc
<imbrandon> as far as the kubuntu / ubuntu / xubuntu etc , those were setup as restriced for "official" type teams
<imbrandon> and artwork thats going into the distro
<newz2000> how do people find the images that users upload into their personal album?
<imbrandon> after its uploaded to the user albums and commented on etc
<imbrandon> click on community
<imbrandon> ken has uploaded one and i umported a few from the old site
<imbrandon> just to kinda show it
<imbrandon> s/ken/ kwwii
<newz2000> Cool, you've got most of my questions answered
<imbrandon> tbh at its stage right now its a drop in for the old functionality plus more
<newz2000> Is there a way that we can make it easy for people to find stuff without having to dig? For example, what if someone wants GDM stuff... is there a way to show all of the gdm themes?
<imbrandon> and i think we can add the rest trivialy
<imbrandon> sure, and there is also a search ( becouse you can add metadata when uploading )
<newz2000> That would be good... maybe we could create links down the site that are shortcuts to common searches...
<newz2000> like gdm, wallpaper, icon themes, etc.
<imbrandon> sure , actualy i could make top level categorys like "Community GDM" etc that all registered users could upload to
<imbrandon> also we can set a quota ( i arbitrarly set it to 50mb per user )
<imbrandon> but that can be changed on the fly
<imbrandon> and per user or group
<newz2000> What do you have that you'd like to see done on it before moving to art.ubuntu.com?
<imbrandon> not much actualy i can make all these changes on the fly without interuption trivialy
<newz2000> How do we get the existing content into gallery?
<imbrandon> that is the main problem, so far i hvae had to do it by hand BUT if i could get a dump of all the images into a directory i can import them in one swoop
<imbrandon> ( my login to the main art.u.c dident work anylonger or i would have grabbed it myself )
<newz2000> I can get you that
<newz2000> The auc has two things I don't think you can easily import though...
<newz2000> the name of the author and the license
<imbrandon> yea true , i'll probable have to do that by hand
<imbrandon> gah i cant type today
<newz2000> I wonder how many there are. That sounds tedious
<imbrandon> but i dont mind doing it if it means a better site hehe
<imbrandon> sides it in theroy only has to be done once heh
<imbrandon> yea i wonder how many too
<imbrandon> one sec, i think i can find out
<newz2000> 147
<imbrandon> yea i could do that all by the end of the weekend ( today if i get on it hehe )
<newz2000> backgrounds, some of those are multiple sizes of the same one
<imbrandon> ~150 isnt terrible
<imbrandon> yea thats one nice thing about this one, you upload the largest and it auto resizes it to 640x480 , 1024x768 etc etc etc
<imbrandon> and makes the thumbs etc all auto, makes maint alot less
<newz2000> You could probably rename those images something like (using http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/ubuntu/106 as example):
<newz2000> Ubuntu Cloud by lukacu (by-nc-ca)
<imbrandon> yea
<newz2000> then batch upload them
<imbrandon> very true
<newz2000> the folder with all of the images, themes and etc is 59MB.
<imbrandon> not too bad
<imbrandon> i figured it would be more
<imbrandon> they all seem to be in http://art.ubuntu.com/images/backgrounds/ ( if its not a url rewrite )
<newz2000> ok, in your ftp root there's a new folder called uploads that contains all the data
<newz2000> it is a rewrite, you can download it either way (ftp or http)
<imbrandon> cool got it
<imbrandon> now the main thing wll be the author and the lic notes
<imbrandon> if i do all the importing and stuff on staging
<imbrandon> will it be difficult to move it
<imbrandon> ?
<newz2000> No, shouldn't be
<newz2000> I'll just make art.ubuntu.com an alias for this site.
<imbrandon> ok cool
<imbrandon> oh btw OT i heard your in the midwest USA , correct ?
<imbrandon> ( i'm getting a ubuntu-midwest loco team togather )
<newz2000> Yes, actually. Was going to talk to you about that.
<imbrandon> haha ;)
<newz2000> I'm just 200 miles from you or so, in Des Moines.
<imbrandon> oh nice
<newz2000> Are you in KC?
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> KC mo
<newz2000> what is your progress on starting the loco team?
<imbrandon> umm chatting with jono and melissa a tad and getting the irc channel ( plus some intrest from the local lug from 2 or 3 guys )
<imbrandon> not much more
<imbrandon> just thought about it a few days ago
<newz2000> What do you do in real life?
<imbrandon> haha right now? nothing, since my divorce i have been looking for work , but I'm a php programer / webdesigner
<imbrandon> ( and a full time kubuntu packager atm lol )
<newz2000> well, I plan on making a trip down to KC, but wasn't going to do that until spring.
<imbrandon> got a divorce and moved back to my home town and the IT stuff arround here is insanely slow
<imbrandon> nice
<imbrandon> are you headed to mtv ?
<imbrandon> ( mountian view )
<newz2000> no,
<newz2000> I'm not really an ubuntu dev, so will get more done here
<imbrandon> ahh , i'll be there this time ( finaly made core-dev heh )
<imbrandon> yea true
<newz2000> congrats!
<imbrandon> alot of what you do can be done in a familiar environment
<imbrandon> thanks ;)
<newz2000> there is an employees only meeting right on the heels of UDS, so I'll be at that one.
<imbrandon> cool
<kwwii> imbrandon: we can get a mt dew together :-)
<newz2000> kwwii: and don't forget to get a taco from Taco Bell while in the US.
<imbrandon> hahah yea finaly since we dident hookup in saint louis a few months back
<kwwii> hehe! taco bell...can't wait
<kwwii> and a decent cheeseburger
<newz2000> I tried thinking of "american" food, and taco bell was one prime choice.
<imbrandon> nah, belly bombers from white castle
<imbrandon> heh
<kwwii> hehe, I had lot's of 'em while I was home
<newz2000> kwwii: are you from the US?
<imbrandon> yea and your weight in mt dew ;)
<kwwii> every time I went out I would pick up a couple
<kwwii> newz2000: yepp
<imbrandon> newz2000, he is from KC iirc with family in stl
<newz2000> oh, didn't know that. Well, never mind then. :)
<imbrandon> newz2000, but he lives in gemany ;)
<kwwii> in the meantime I am pretty germanized
<imbrandon> so our neck of the woods by heart
<newz2000> you know Jane, coo of Canonical, is from the midwest too.
<imbrandon> wow , no i dident know that
<kwwii> yepp, we lived quite close, actually
<imbrandon> kwwii, wasent it KC you were from or am i rembering wrong
<kwwii> I was born in KC, lived longer in st. louis though
<imbrandon> you can be an honorary -midwest member lol
<imbrandon> kwwii, ahh yea thats right
<ppd> hi
<imbrandon> hello
<newz2000> imbrandon: mark obviously has the final way, but go ahead and do what you can over the weekend. Once the existing content is there and things are working well, we'll switch the domain.
<newz2000> oops, I mean 'say' not 'way'
<imbrandon> newz2000, sounds great, i'll finish up importing and polishing over the weekend and we'll all take another look mondayish
<imbrandon> sound good ?
<newz2000> yeah. Can you change the theme to make it look more ubuntu-ish?
<imbrandon> newz2000, sure
<newz2000> That's probably pretty high on the list (not that your theme is bad)
<newz2000> Just to give people confidence that they're in the right place.
<newz2000> Also, someone, a week ago, wanted to help with auc. I sent a reply but haven't heard back.
<imbrandon> sure, thats pretty simple to change ( and even customizable per user so they can have a Kubutnu look also if wanted etc )
<kwwii> imbrandon: I could help with the logo if you want
<imbrandon> kwwii, rockin
<newz2000> If you can, try to think of ways you could easily delegate tasks in case someone else wants to help.
<imbrandon> newz2000, ok, that should be simple as i have was to actualy do that within the cms too since i pretty much figured i wouldent be the only one
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> s/was/ways
<Viper550> Well, I guess that the "modified" version of Operation Last Stand was a complete success (get us a freeze, let fschoep make some final choices)
<newz2000> imbrandon, kwwii: things on that server should be moving better now. Hopefully we'll see this hold through the weekend.
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> I will work on a new graphic tonight
<HiddenWolf> I believed it was decided to ship with mostly dapper's artwork?
<newz2000> HiddenWolf: kwwii is outside the law. If he submits artwork while the CDs are actually on the press, they'll stop and start over for his stuff.
<HiddenWolf> *chuckle*
* HiddenWolf waits impatiently for feisty to open.
<nysosym> hii party people! :)))
<kwwii> imbrandon: ping?
<lapo> hi
<nysosym> hi lapo :)
<nysosym> what do u think about the new wallpaper und login? :)
<lapo> new?
<lapo> you mean the old ones
<nysosym> hmm no, in edgy are 2 updates today :D
<nysosym> i little bit modified of the dapper ones :D
<lapo> have to check them still, btw you surelly don't want to know what I think about those :-)
<nysosym> sure, i will know what u think about it ;)
<willys_fueguino> hello???
<nysosym> hi
<willys_fueguino> nysosym, do you know a page with *buntu logos???
<fschoep> troy_s: I need you *NOW* :)
<nysosym> hi frank :)
<willys_fueguino> I have the assignment of do some researchs on *buntu logos
<willys_fueguino> for a web-page
<fschoep> nysosym: good evening to you sir :)
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: we're the guys to talk to :)
<nysosym> fschoep: the same for u my darling ^^
<fschoep> nysosym: thanks
<nysosym> fschoep: whats your problem? :)
<nysosym> hi PingunZ
<PingunZ> hey
<fschoep> nysosym: not exactly a problem
<fschoep> PingunZ: least like lad to see here eh :)
<fschoep> likely*
<willys_fueguino> fschoep, thats what people told me in #ubuntu :-
<fschoep> PingunZ: good to see you here
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: you can ask you questions right here if you want
<PingunZ> fschoep, Just passing by :)
<fschoep> PingunZ: OK, good to see you anyway :)
<PingunZ> ;)
<willys_fueguino> fschoep, do you know a page with *buntu logos???
<willys_fueguino> I have the assignment of do some researchs on *buntu logos
<willys_fueguino> for a web-page
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: yes:
<fschoep> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official?highlight=%28official%29
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: that page has got a *huge* amount of official logo stuff
<willys_fueguino> fschoep, and what about banners??
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: real life banners, or website banners?
<willys_fueguino> I was thinking of "redesign" some wallpapers to get some cool logos...
<willys_fueguino> fschoep, website banners
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: Ubuntu doesn't really have website banners I think, I never saw one really.
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: or... you want to make one?
<willys_fueguino> fschoep, If I knew how I'd already at least one
<willys_fueguino> :-
<willys_fueguino> fschoep, I saw one with buttons..
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: really? Did it link to Ubuntu.com?
<fschoep> willys_fueguino: I'm not sure if we officially have banners though
<willys_fueguino> they are on that page...
<fschoep> !
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<willys_fueguino> there's a button that looks like a banner...
<fschoep> Right, I didn't know that :)
<willys_fueguino> (its not animated)
<fschoep> But what is your question?
<willys_fueguino> If you know bout any page of *buntu banners...
<willys_fueguino> doesn't matter if they are "unofficial"
<fschoep> OK, then the answer is "no", I personally don't know of any Ubuntu banners, other than those you just pointed out to me :)
<willys_fueguino> xDD
<willys_fueguino> thanx for the link to the logos...
<willys_fueguino> mm...
<willys_fueguino> I've been on this page before...
<willys_fueguino> :-
<fschoep> kwwii: ping?
<kwwii> hi fschoep
<fschoep> kwwii: Hi
<fschoep> kwwii: how are you doing?
<kwwii> fschoep: pretty good, you?
<fschoep> kwwii: fine, thanks :)
<fschoep> kwwii: listened to our tracks yet?
<kwwii> I listened to all those on the web, yes :-)
<fschoep> kwwii: and were they passable?
<PingunZ> fschoep, Linkie ?
<PingunZ> ( to the sounds .. I might give my opinion :D )
<fschoep> PingunZ: http://www.myspace.com/oceansedge
<kwwii> fschoep: definitely...I liked the stuff from the new album. You have improved from the first
<willys_fueguino> mmm....
<fschoep> kwwii: thanks :)
<fschoep> kwwii: the disc should find its way to your home soon
<nysosym> frank your band? :D
<fschoep> nysosym: yes
<PingunZ> Oh, you're band :)
<kwwii> fschoep: can't wait to get it :-)
<PingunZ> *your band
<fschoep> PingunZ: yes
<fschoep> kwwii: I wanted to ask some Gimp advice
<PingunZ> You told me about it :)
<fschoep> kwwii: just a short question
<PingunZ> Can't wait to download it .. illegal :D just kidding
<fschoep> kwwii: suppose, theoretically, you have our Ubuntu login splash
<willys_fueguino> guys, do you know of any "unnoficial" page of *buntu logos??
<fschoep> kwwii: you know the one with the dark edges?
<fschoep> kwwii: how would you lighten those a bit so it'd fit better on a light background?
<fschoep> I've tried all kinds of stuff but it doesn't come out looking good.
<PingunZ> fschoep, the links in ' Contacting Ocean's edge ' are hard to read .. fix the blue color. ;)
<fschoep> PingunZ: I know, we used something called Pimp my Profile to get some basic CSS but I haven't yet used my magic on it.
<PingunZ> oh
<fschoep> Basically Myspace is a bucketload of crap web design :)
<fschoep> check www.oceansedge.nl for the true story
<kwwii> fschoep: to be honest, I am not sure what you mean
<kwwii> fschoep: which pic?
<nysosym> frank wow I LOVE THESE KIND OF MUSIC! :D
<fschoep> kwwii: let me get it
<fschoep> nysosym: thanks ;)
<fschoep> kwwii: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Specs/EdgyArtworkPlan/Polish/Directions?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=dapper-lsplash.png
<fschoep> it's got those dark edges
<nysosym> fschoep: hmm no, i dont like it with the dark edgy :-/
<nysosym> hh
<nysosym> edg ^^
<nysosym> +e
<fschoep> nysosym: right :)
<kwwii> fschoep: if you take much of that away you will loose the 3D effect
<nysosym> frank i go crazy, i love "the brightest" :D
<fschoep> kwwii: indeed, that's the biggest problem
<kwwii> you might be able to lighten it a bit
<kwwii> and lighten the inside some too
<kwwii> but if you lighten the inside too much you loose the creamy smoothness of it
<fschoep> kwwii: indeed
<kwwii> you could reverse the gradient
<kwwii> it appears to be darker at top than at bottom
<willys_fueguino> Would it be alright if I get an *buntu wallpaper from art.ubuntu.com and I modify it to get or customize its logo??
<kwwii> or possible the top highlight starts a few pixels down
<nysosym> fschoep: is there a *svg version of this splash?
<fschoep> nysosym: no, this is we ever had... unless >:)
<fschoep> Can't talk about that in public I'm afraid
<kwwii> either reverse the highlight of that object so the the bottom part is as dark as the top and vice versa....or, move the top element up a pixel or make it a pixel bigger in both x and x
<fschoep> kwwii: OK, thanks for that advice
<fschoep> kwwii: now how would you do this with only this PNG :) ?
<kwwii> ouch
<fschoep> ;)
<kwwii> I wouldn't try
<willys_fueguino> ??
<fschoep> OK, that's clear
<kwwii> honestly, trying to work on the png is nasty
<fschoep> It is, indeed.
<kwwii> make extra layers in gimp and try to add transparent highlights or such
<kwwii> then you can play with how transparent the highlight is
<fschoep> Yes
<fschoep> another problem is that the background color is going to clash regarding hue
<kwwii> oh man
<fschoep> anyway, I've got some minutes till the freeze :)
<fschoep> :D
<kwwii> changing the color of the inside will probably lead to color banding
<PingunZ> The freeze is today ?
<fschoep> PingunZ: yes, again actually
<PingunZ> when will edgy final release ?
<fschoep> my warm personality makes all those freezes go away
<fschoep> PingunZ: next week
<PingunZ> fschoep, You have a point there :D
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> lol
<fschoep> :)
<fschoep> kwwii: I'll go and try some stuff, thanks a lot for the advice buddy
<PingunZ> Or its just my coldness that is gone -_-
<kwwii> no problem man, if I can be of any more help just let me know
<fschoep> kwwii: fix edgy plz kthxbye :)
<fschoep> just kidding
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> I could help you with certain pics
<kwwii> I have time
<fschoep> Well, it's really only this login splash that is problematic
<kwwii> just say the word and I'll do whatever I can :-)
<PingunZ> Will the gdm be the same as in dapper ?
<fschoep> If you can also try to make it look good that'd be cool
<fschoep> PingunZ: no, no, no, it's going to be awesome. Better than Arch's anyway ;)
<PingunZ> fschoep, Arch has no gdm at all :D
<fschoep> kwwii: I'm going to try and hunt for the source of the image using dark magic.
<kwwii> that would be the best idea
<fschoep> kwwii: the basic scenario is we have that image and it needs to be displayed well on #dab082.
<fschoep> kwwii: officially we don't have it, but I can poke around
<kwwii> ;-)
<fschoep> kwwii: it looks like getting the source won't be an option
<fschoep> :-|
<fschoep> I've got some earlier designs, but not this one
<kwwii> ouch
<nysosym> fschoep: do u have a graphic tablet?
<fschoep> nysosym: no, I use a mouse
<nysosym> hmm okay, i will buy one, but it must work under linux
<fschoep> OK, I think any Wacom will be pretty well supported
<nysosym> ok, thx. I will buy one :)
<fschoep> Tell Wacom I sent you so I can get one for free ;)
<nysosym> i hate it to draw with a mice, especially some characters.
<fschoep> Indeed
<nysosym> and u don't have any problems with your mice?
<nysosym> u can get one for free? O.o
<nysosym> why u didn't use that? ^^
<fschoep> Yeah, just kidding - like a referral program
<fschoep> my mouse works perfectly - it's a Mighty Mouse
<nysosym> hehe :)
<nysosym> fschoep  #dab082 << these is the background color?
<fschoep> nysosym: yes
<nysosym> ok :)
<nysosym> http://img242.imageshack.us/my.php?image=previewso3.png << i think it looks very good without a dark border on top :D
<fschoep> nysosym: can you send it to me? I'll add it to the mix
<fschoep> nysosym: looks good
<nysosym> fschoep: sure, per mail?
<fschoep> nysosym: yes, please
<nysosym> ok
<nysosym> i will send them
<nysosym> mom
<nysosym> u have a mail :)
<fschoep> nysosym: thanks
<nysosym> no problem :)
<fschoep> nysosym: thanks, your attempt is very good especially on the background, I'll use it
<nysosym> cool :)
<nysosym> thanks
<fschoep> going to do a bit of polishing if necessary, but it's good
<nysosym> yes, have fun :)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/artUbuntuCom.jpg
<fschoep> nysosym: one thing I changed is the corners - lsplash can only handle 1-bit transparency
<nysosym> ohh okay :)
<fschoep> nysosym: just a small tip - use Layer --> Transparency --> Semi flatten to make it use 1-bit :)
<fschoep> nysosym: no problem, it's a hidden feature
<kwwii> fschoep: is the ubuntu usplash stuff all 16 color safe?
<nysosym> yes, thank fschoep :)
<fschoep> kwwii: yes
<fschoep> nysosym: :)
<kwwii> fschoep: well, that is on the list of things to improve in kubuntu for edgy+1 then :p
<fschoep> kwwii: well, we just have a basic design for it, but it should be in there I think :)
<kwwii> "let someone else take care of it" has always been a good motto at the end of a release
<fschoep> ;)
<nysosym> fschoep: which logo do u use for gdm?
<fschoep> nysosym: A creation by Jonathan Austin, "Who"
<fschoep> nysosym: I've got it somewhere
<kwwii> who?
<fschoep> kwwii: yes :)
<kwwii> sounds like an old comedy skit
<fschoep> kwwii: not going to fall for that joke again ;)
<kwwii> :p
<nysosym> fschoep: thx, i will search them :D
<fschoep> something Monty Python would take fifteen minutes for
<fschoep> nysosym: you won't find it
<fschoep> nysosym: it's been kind of hidden
<nysosym> hmmm
<fschoep> nysosym: you could take ubuntu.png from the GDM
<fschoep> nysosym: but it's got a slight drop shadow
<nysosym> ok i will try it :)
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/artUbuntuCom2.jpg
<kwwii> ideas?
<fschoep> kwwii: where is it going to be used?
<fschoep> art.ubuntu.com main page / template?
<fschoep> brb
<kwwii> yepp
<kwwii> thinking about not using the normal ubuntu colors for it though
<kwwii> since it has artwork from all the *buntu projects
<kwwii> but I like the earlier tangerine version
<kwwii> hi nixternal
<nixternal> hola kwwii!
<nysosym> i will go to bed now
<nysosym> good night my friends! :)
<kwwii> see you
<kwwii> sleep well
<nysosym> thx, u too ;)
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-21
<nysosym> good night fschoep :)
<fschoep> nysosym: good nogith :)
<fschoep> night*
<Burgwork> what is this about new art?
* Burgwork is annoyed
<Burgwork> fschoep: why is the artwork changing at this late date?
<fschoep> Burgwork: master's orders
<Burgwork> fuck
<Burgwork> we are lucky I still have two days to change the books screenshots
<fschoep> Burgwork: aren't you on the docteam?
<Burgwork> yes, I am
<fschoep> OK, I sent out a notification to the mailing list warning everyone not to take screenshots until further notice.
<fschoep> Someone replied that noone was taking screenshots.
<fschoep> I'm really sorry.
<Burgwork> replying now
<fschoep> OK, thanks.
<Burgwork> artwork has missed every deadline it has ever been given, in the history of the Ubuntu project
<Burgwork> every time I get a little bit more annoyed
<Burgwork> this time, for Dapper, I thought we were good
<Burgwork> apparently not
<Burgwork> I don't blame the artteam
<fschoep> I can understand your frustration.
<fschoep> I'm sorry to hear about your problems, unfortunately I can't really help you out at the moment :(
<Burgwork> we can revert the change, which is what I would do
<fschoep> I'm not sure if Mark would agree with that.
<Burgwork> yes
<Burgwork> but if *any* other feature fails to make the deadline, it gets cut
<Burgwork> artwork does not
<fschoep> I see.
<fschoep> Tonight, we worked very hard with the team to conform to Mark's latest wishes and I'm sure he wouldn't want us to revert everything at this moment.
<Burgwork> it is still up in the air about whether or not I will be in MV
<fschoep> I understand the book being high profile as well, but it's not up to me to decide what to prioritize. I'm sorry I can't help you out much more than this.
<Burgwork> if I am, I am going to go to bat
<Burgwork> it is not just the book
<Burgwork> what about other projects?
<fschoep> Can you tell me about some of those?
<Burgwork> other book projects
<Burgwork> that is the biggest one I can see
<Burgwork> anybody doing out of tree marketing
<Burgwork> etc.
<Burgwork> there are a million places screenshots are used
<Burgwork> anyway, I need to run
<fschoep> OK, I'm sure we'll discuss the matter again. Thanks for dropping by.
<fschoep> OK
<fschoep> troy_s: ping?
<kwwii> hehe, write a book about kubuntu
<kwwii> it has been solid for weeks
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> sorry
<fschoep> kwwii: lol, you show 'em :)
<imbrandon> kwwii, pong
<kwwii> imbrandon: I made a couple a logos for the website
<kwwii> more along the ubuntu lines though
<imbrandon> kwwii, sweet
<imbrandon> i just woke up, give me a few to get some food in me and stuff then i'll be ready to rock
<fschoep> kwwii: shouldn't you be asleep?
<imbrandon> heya fschoep
<fschoep> Hey imbrandon
<fschoep> How do you do?
<imbrandon> great, had some time this weekend to get the community artwork site rocking, thats what newz^2000 kwwii and me are pumping out
<kwwii> fschoep: yes
<fschoep> OK, great
<imbrandon> mark really seemed to like it , we just have a few more changes ( mostly cosmetic ) before we go live
<fschoep> Fantastic
<kwwii> let me post the latest stuff
<imbrandon> kwwii, okies
<fschoep> It sounds exciting, do you have a preview?
<imbrandon> fschoep, ( private-ish url , e.g. no mailing list please ) but a sneak peek at http://art-staging.ubuntu.com
<imbrandon> thats what me and kwwii are working from, he is working on a more "ubuntu" theme now ( but not totaly default )
<imbrandon> it andhels all the image resizine, sounds, the whole bit
<fschoep> Nice design, I think this is a major improvement over the old site
<imbrandon> i'm working on better "group" stuff now, and a sound section
<imbrandon> thanks
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/pics/1.jpg
<imbrandon> rainbow heh
<kwwii> you can see that I can do that effect in any color
<imbrandon> i like the first one personaly, its close to what i did on buntudot.org before the fridge merge
<fschoep> kwwii: lol
<kwwii> the question is what do we want
<kwwii> I would like it to be cross desktop and there not necessarily orange-red
<fschoep> kwwii: should it fit in the preview's design?
<imbrandon> i was thinking a little deeper colors , i was going to change the backgrounds to still fade like they are but match the existing site moreso
<kwwii> fschoep: not necessarily
<imbrandon> yea
<imbrandon> ( as in cross -desktop)
<kwwii> imbrandon: how did you make the log now? it is part of the bg?
<imbrandon> about as long as the letters, photoshop
<imbrandon> its really just an illusion , so it would fit all resolutions
<imbrandon> its two seperate images
<imbrandon> http://art-staging.ubuntu.com/themes/copyleft/images/topleft.jpg
<kwwii> so you coud take some transparent logo and put it on top of the bg pic?
<imbrandon> yup
<kwwii> erm, nope
<imbrandon> i have a blank one
<imbrandon> that i can on my hdd
<kwwii> you have composited them in advance
<imbrandon> infact one sec
<kwwii> which is not bad
<kwwii> but
<kwwii> harder to test
<imbrandon> yea
<kwwii> as you have to do it every time
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> I will send you 100 pics now
<imbrandon> ow
<kwwii> test them all please and show everyone everything :p
<kwwii> just kidding
<kwwii> don't run away
<kwwii> I am a bitch about art
<kwwii> :p
<imbrandon> hehe
<imbrandon> http://federation.imbrandon.com/topleft.jpg
<imbrandon> ^ blank one
<kwwii> gotcha
<imbrandon> brb i'ma grab some grub, back in ~15 minutes
<kwwii> about time for bed here
<kwwii> might be asleep by that time, who knows
<kwwii> :p
<msikma> Hmm, the update to 6.10 seems to have changed around some of the graphics used by the "LegacyHuman" theme.
<msikma> They look uglier now and broken in some places.
<frandavid100> hiya!
<PingunZ> Evening all
<PingunZ> I made a gdm .. http://pingunz.rockz.be/Dump/screenshot.jpg any comments ? :)
<andreasn> star trek?
<andreasn> I totally want a star trek theme :)
<msikma> Nice background. I'm not that impressed by the design of the middle part, though.
<msikma> Mostly, I don't find the internal/external glows to be very attractive.
<msikma> I think that keeping the glows either very small (in radius) or making them very transparent (maybe 10% opacity, probably less) is nice. One thing I'm certain of is that a dark outer glow is _not_ a good substitute for a drop shadow.
<msikma> I'm irked by whatever logo that is in the middle. It has a shadow that makes no sense and it looks like an unfinished Tango icon resized to way past the scale it should be at.
<PingunZ> Ok :)
<PingunZ> It's the official archlinux logo btw ;)
<PingunZ> The background is the suse default wallpaper ;)
<PingunZ> I'll design a total new one, I'll keep you updated :D
#ubuntu-artwork 2006-10-22
<imbrandon> ...
<Viper550> Excellent work everyone, and I can truly say that Operation Last Stand worked!
<Viper550> oh yeah, the final Fedora Core 6 artwork...is still just plain awesome
<klepas> decided to finally re-open my deviantart account
<klepas> bleh :o)
<nixternal> fedora may have the artwork, but we got the operating system!
<nixternal> anyways, i thought our artwork looked damn good
<msikma> Seriously, why did the LegacyHuman widgets become so ugly since 6.10?
<msikma> Looks like someone was happily changing stuff around, not realizing he was breaking things, and that these submissions somehow made it in.
<msikma> Especially the inactive buttons that are selected by default are terribly ugly, with that strange grey line near the edges.
<msikma> People who don't know what they're doing but are still allowed to change stuff around freely is what makes a distro amateuristic. Ubuntu has been able to avoid that most of the time so far, but this is just dumb.
<msikma> https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-artwork/+bug/67548
<Ubugtu> Malone bug 67548 in ubuntu-artwork "LegacyHuman controls/widgets visually broken" [Undecided,Unconfirmed] 
<PingunZ> hey all
<PingunZ> I edited the gdm I made yesterday .. Its kinda better now :)
<PingunZ> http://img258.imageshack.us/img258/1431/screenieiv2.png
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-15
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<nothlit> wow the ds can do this http://www.conceptart.org/forums/showpost.php?p=1481248&postcount=4296 (scroll down)
<lassegul> nothlit: :) throw your tablet away and get a DS.
<nothlit> i have a bigger version of that anyways =p
<nothlit> and i have a ds, just no homebrew
<lassegul> ok. so, did anything new happen over the weekend?
<lassegul> I see people are using the wiki.
<nothlit> lassegul: test the montage maker again for me :) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Wiki_Scripts
<nothlit> and check if the label is using a nice font rather than a pixelated one
<lassegul> nothlit: im on work computer with windows and restrictions, sorry
<nothlit> lassegul: oh ok, thats fine
<nothlit> lassegul: can you tell me if you installed imagemagick yourself first?
<lassegul> I already had imagemagic before i run your script.
<nothlit> did you install it yourself, or did it come with the system
<lassegul> i dont remember.
<nothlit> kk
<nothlit> lassegul: like my example montage? :D https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation/Wiki_Scripts?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=montage.png
<lassegul> nothlit: I do.
<lassegul> nothlit: but maybe there is too much padding? Its space consuming.
<nothlit> lassegul: if the pictures were more regular aspect ratios it looks better
<coastGNU> kwwii: Hi, you got the mail sabdfl forwarded to you?
<coastGNU> kwwii: s/the/my/
<kwwii> coastGNU: hi, yes I got read that this morning and sent an email to the person at Canonical who has the artwork
<kwwii> coastGNU: Did you get my mail earlier?
<coastGNU> kwwii: I didn#t get a mail from you till now, yust a sec I'll have a look...
<coastGNU> kwwii: BTW you are Nr 5 I'm told of to be responsible for artwork. :-))
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> I asked to person at C
<kwwii> erm,
<coastGNU> kwwii: Due to the need for cd-artwork I noticed that there is no image to print on a cd in the examples folder.
<kwwii> ...at Canonical (who is responsible for the CD artwork) concerning this. I will foward you the artwork as soon as I have it
<kwwii> coastGNU: we cannot give out this stuff with the distro
<coastGNU> kwwii: cause of itelectual property or why?
<coastGNU> s/itelectual/intelectual/
<kwwii> well, it is a) a huge file, b) it is often not done until a week or two before release
<kwwii> and c) it is not editable by anything on linux..the point of the examples dir is to provide examples for files you can edit/make in linux
<coastGNU> kwwii: size also was my first idea why it isn't on the cd.
<coastGNU> kwwii: the ubuntu leaflet is a pdf, I really don't think anybody will use this as a source for a localized leaflet
<coastGNU> kwwii: but nevermind. I will wait for a note from you...
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: does the orange and black fall anywhere along this line? https://people.fluxbuntu.org/~nothlit/communitytheme/hardy/thumbnails/
<kwwii> nothlit`alpha: the colors are very similar I think
* kwwii is off for lunch
* KidProQuo is off to bed
<hellraiser_rob> did anyone see that pdf sent around on the email list today?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: yes ive seen it.
<hellraiser_rob> I wouldn't want to rubbish it without providing something alternative, but i don't think it's of a good enough quality compared with the rest of the distro
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: you mean the poster right?
<hellraiser_rob> yeah
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: the one with too much text and a bad ubuntu-logo?
<lassegul> :P
<hellraiser_rob> Yeah thats right, the aweful one
<lassegul> =) i dont think its official.
<hellraiser_rob> i'm new to the community, so was unsure where to comment, and what etiquette is for criticism
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: i think you can answer him on the mailing list, give constructive and polite criticism.
<hellraiser_rob> i think i'll take a back-seat for a while and see how everything works for a while :)
<hellraiser_rob> So what kind of stuff do you do?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: im certainly no veteran, but im pretty sure that only good can come out of you answering his mail, and politely telling him what could be done better with the poster.
<hellraiser_rob> lassegul: thanks for the advice
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: i do mostly flyers, stickers and posters. Springer and Border here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Gutsy are mine.
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: what do you do?
<hellraiser_rob> nice
<hellraiser_rob> well as i've just joined nothing yet, i'm waiting for the wiki to get updated to see what i can contribute.
<hellraiser_rob> I can generally do all sorts, but am web designer by trade
<hellraiser_rob> http://www.robertjamesphillips.com/ - basic portfolio
<lassegul> oh ive seen it before. nice work. i like the laptop illustration you did.
<lassegul> was it a toshiba?
<nothlit> the poster was made in openoffice, only so much you can expect lol
<lassegul> :)
<hellraiser_rob> ;)
<hellraiser_rob> So are most people home workers, or do they contribute evenings and weekends?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<TheRepacker> Hi, anybody here?
<TheRepacker> Anybody know where I might be able to find a lightscribe disk image to print/burn for Gutsy?
<troy_s> TheRepacker: Shouldn't be too difficult to generate one.
<troy_s> TheRepacker: What formats does lightscribe like?
<TheRepacker> I have done the default ones I was just looking to see if anyone has done anything special
<TheRepacker> I am terrible with artwork, don't have the patient, I usually use just a jpeg, reallly kust has to be a bisk size usally I just set it to 75 dpi
<TheRepacker> I and "donating" diskes to friends to try and get them away from M$, They love what they see but without a "professional" disk they think it is kinda kludgy. I have ordered diskes but they will take a couple of weeks to arrive.
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-16
* kwwii is off to bed for tonight
<Lunz> does anyone know about animated wallpaper?
<troy_s> Lunz: What are you trying to do?
<troy_s> Lunz: You can write a python script that updates the gconf setting every now and then
<Lunz> i want to use a wallpaper
<troy_s> Lunz: And you can have an animated wall.
<Lunz> but i want my wallpaper animate..
<troy_s> Oh man
<troy_s> Read what I just typed.
<Lunz> using glmatrix as my wallpaper..is that possible?
<troy_s> That is a different thing
<troy_s> setting a screensaver as your root window will cause a few issues
<troy_s> for one, all of your desktop icons will not be there any more
<troy_s> as you must tell nautilus to relinquish control of the root window
<troy_s> (being the desktop)
<troy_s> then you simply tell the screensaver to display on the root window
<troy_s> so in summary 1) set your gconf setting so that nautilus won't draw to the root window
<troy_s> 2) tell your glscreensaver to display on the root window (handle 0)
<troy_s> very simple
<troy_s> google if you need more help
<Lunz> wow..i dont understand what are you talking about...i am newbie lol
<Lunz> have you came across with xwinwrap
<troy_s> Lunz: Effectively 'nautilus' is your browser and file manager for the system -- it grabs hold of the root window so that you get automount icons and shortcuts on it.
<troy_s> Lunz: To display a screensaver in the root window (the desktop you are staring at) you will need to DISABLE nautilus from grabbing it -- that is a gconf setting.
<troy_s> Lunz: Then you tell your glscreensaver to write on it.
<troy_s> Lunz: http://gentoo-wiki.com/TIP_Screensaver_in_Background
<Lunz> thanks
<Lunz> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/09/14/animated-wallpaper-with-compiz-fusion-on-ubuntu/
<Lunz> does this work?
<troy_s> Lunz: Probably.  Experiment and learn something ;)
<Lunz> how to edit the splash screen?
<troy_s> Lunz: What splash?
<troy_s> Lunz: There is the usplash -- the splash when you start the computer
<troy_s> Lunz: then the splash that is between logon and desktop
<troy_s> Lunz: Ignore the latter as it is gone in Gutsy
<Lunz> how to edit with custom image?
<Lunz> not usplash..
<Lunz> between logon and desktop
<Lunz> can i edit/replace it?
<nothlit> gnomesplash is in gconf iirc
<nysosym> hi there
<lassegul> hi nysosym
<nysosym> hi lassegul how are you?
<lassegul> we just upgraded the internet product we sell to our customers, so its wild wild west at work.
<nysosym> ohh that's bad, good luck ;)
<lassegul> people complain that they dont get the right speed. Customer:"I was promised 26000 kbit/s. I only get 4000 kbyte/s." etc.
<nysosym> ohhh i have promised 16000kbit/s and get 3800kbit/s :D
<lassegul> nysosym: whats new on your end?
<lassegul> :)
<nysosym> hmm nothing interesting, i draw some characters for a computer game of a good friend :D
<lassegul> cool. Link?
<nysosym> nothing official yet, it's a private game in a very very early state
<lassegul> ok :P
<nysosym> but if you want you can see a work in progress concept character ^^
<nysosym> http://www.nysosym.de/crazyboy.png
<lassegul> cool. What kind of game is this?
<nysosym> a mic of rpg and ego shooter, a little bit like oblivion but in a possible future
<nysosym> *mix
<hellraiser_rob> Morning all :)
<nysosym> morning hellraiser_rob
<hellraiser_rob> Is it raining everywhere, or just in London?
<nysosym> in the middle of germany everything is clear and dry :D
<hellraiser_rob> Thats not fair
<nysosym> that's life :D
<hellraiser_rob> You @ work?
<nysosym> @home ;)
<nysosym> holidays
<hellraiser_rob> Double not fair!
<nysosym> hehe, sry :D
<hellraiser_rob> Never mind, at least i'm not busy
<hellraiser_rob> hence irc chat :D
<nysosym> lol, what kind of job do you have?
<lassegul> dont worry, its raining in norway as well.
<hellraiser_rob> design department
<hellraiser_rob> good to hear lassegul :P
<tonic-pushcart> I remember somebody was asking about usplash stuff?
<tonic-pushcart> I can give pointers if people like
<tonic-pushcart> night!
<nysosym> for the next ubuntu release, we need more default wallpapers, people love the idea, to have the choice of a poll with good wallpapers
<hellraiser_rob> sounds like a sensible idea to me
<hellraiser_rob> i guess once the wiki comes up people can start submitting them
<hellraiser_rob> i've no idea who makes the decision about how many get included per release
<nysosym> but i think there would be a problem with the space on a normal cd :-/
<lassegul> yeah the CD is packed as I understand it.
<hellraiser_rob> yes there is that
<hellraiser_rob> but i mean wallpapers are very simple to install yourself
<nysosym> sure, but i think the most people use the wallpaper inside of the package
<nysosym> the best example is vista, many people love the collection of the wallpaper inside
<nysosym> maybe the best feature in windows vista :D
<nothlit> more default, lol, i don't know that any more will fit
<nothlit> ubuntu keeps getting larger and larger
<nothlit> lassegul: what did you ping me about before
<lassegul> nothlit: hi. do you know if there have been any discussions about moving to dvd at some point?
<lassegul> nothlit: hmm..
<lassegul> nothlit: thats a very long time ago, isnt it?
<nothlit> there is a dvd already
<nothlit> but isos are more accessible to burn or use on legacy systems
<nothlit> cd isos*
<nothlit> lassegul: yes it was two days ago
<lassegul> nothlit: i dont remember anymore...
<nysosym> hmm but ubuntu is one of the last distros who didn't use dvd isos as default
<nysosym> i think cd isos should be the option, not the default one
<nysosym> sooner or later is it impossible to avoid the dvd iso image
<nysosym> when i look at me, i didn't buy cd-rs anymore, only dvd-rw
<nothlit> you're still a tech geek
<hellraiser_rob> hopefully there will be no need to do anything but a seamless upgrade soon ;)
<nysosym> (i know i'm not the middle of the earth*
<hellraiser_rob> i wonder what the chances of getting an area on the official site
<hellraiser_rob> for additional official wallpapers + usplash options etc etc
<nysosym> i think there should be one "big" default wallpaper, for official screenshots etc.
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: if you see the mailing list archives for this month, you will find discussions about art.ubuntu.com
<hellraiser_rob> lassegul: what was the outcome, greenlighted/
<nothlit> hellraiser_rob: http://ubuntu-art.org/
<nothlit> for less official, the wiki will hold less random works
<nothlit> and i'm guessing most of it will go into the community package
<nothlit> or someone will finally use the artwork builder
<nothlit> and submit it themselves
<hellraiser_rob> nothlit: thanks for the link
<lassegul> nothlit: great work with the wiki. its nearly finished now, until we have more to put up.
<lassegul> nothlit: but still if you are clicking next to browse all the incoming alternate you will get to platypus and from there press next and go to /Incoming. You know how to solve that?
<nothlit> uhh
<nothlit> make a copy of platypus in hardy/alternate instead of a redirect
<nothlit> lassegul: we have a whole page to work on, contribution guidelines
<nothlit> and we can start on the faq as well lol
<nothlit> theres always things to do
<lassegul> lol ok.
<lassegul> i was just browsing through it today, and was happy about it. :)
<lassegul> want to work on it tonight?
<nothlit> lol, i was shocked
<nothlit> someone pasted two wallpapersized heron references on the animals page
<nothlit> no thumbnail
<nothlit> :P
<nothlit> yeah sure, dunno what your tonight is though, dumb time zones
<lassegul> you are +6 so its about your 4AM, which usually isnt a problem for you for some reason.
<lassegul> :P
<lassegul> norway +6. i like this way of zoning time.
<hellraiser_rob> what are you guys going to do to the wiki then?
<hellraiser_rob> just update the guidelines etc?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: yeah, the whole site has been redesigned, so we only have single pages left to do.
<lassegul> and some occasional tweaking. nothlit is the wiki wizard though.
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: you never answered that poster guy?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: if you have the time, why not create an alternative? Im sure the loco teams could make use of a good poster.
<hellraiser_rob> lassegul: Was there a specific brief/need for it?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: not that im aware of.
<hellraiser_rob> excuse my ignorance, but loco teams are regional groups?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: np, yes.
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<hellraiser_rob> Are there specific core fonts which tended to be used in the art team?
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: not sure. theres always the ubuntu title font. nothlit do you know?
<hellraiser_rob> nothlit the user?
<hellraiser_rob> oh sorry i see what you mean..
<lassegul> ;)
<hellraiser_rob> he must be on a coffee break
<lassegul> yup
<lassegul> hellraiser_rob: Maybe you can tell from this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/DVDCover
<nysosym> wuaaahh osx leopard edu 115 against 90from tiger
<lassegul> nysosym: what?
<nysosym> lassegul: mac osx 10.5 is as edu version 25 as the 10.4 edu pendant .... :-/
<hellraiser_rob> lassegul: thanks for that
<lassegul> nysosym: maybe im an idiot, but i still dont understand what you are saying. edu version 25?
<nysosym> the edu version of osx 10.5 costs 25 more as the 10.4 edu version
<nysosym> 90 from 10.4 against 115 from 10.5
<lassegul> nysosym: oh ok. im not seing the euro sign right. or dollar or pound or whatever it is you are writing.
<hellraiser_rob> you folks work on mac hardware/
<nothlit`alpha> i doubt it, ppc isn't even official anymore
<lassegul> not without putting a gun to my head / not a big Apple fan, no.
<hellraiser_rob> i do find it amusing the way apple fans think steve jobs is the massiah
<hellraiser_rob> amusing article which turned up on digg recently: http://www.extremetech.com/article2/0,1697,2193640,00.asp
<kwwii> boah, what a day
* kwwii just flooded his kitchen
<kwwii> *everything* is wet
<kwwii> even the drawers were full of water
<nysosym> hi kwwii
<nysosym> wtf, how does this work?! O.o
<hellraiser_rob> how did you manage that?
<kwwii> I was preparing a salad, missed the fact that the water was still running very slightly and left the room to check my email
<kwwii> came back about twenty minutes later, slipped and fell in the lake in my kitchen
<kwwii> even the toolbox was full of water
<hellraiser_rob> oh dear :P
<lapo> hi
<kwwii> hi lapo
<hellraiser_rob> hello
<nysosym> hi
<nysosym> kwwii: i hope nothing is damaged
<kwwii> nysosym: luckily I don't keep any electronics or electric stuff down low
<nysosym> fine :)
<kwwii> but my kitchen table is now a provisional drying table
<kwwii> at least my wife cannot say that I never clean the floor
<lassegul> lol.
<nysosym> hehe :D
<andreasn> kwwii: ouch, flood
<kwwii> I mean, I am just finishing up my work for gutsy, looking forward to a bit of peace and then I go and do something like this
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-artwork.log
<lassegul> _MMA_: whats up with the upside down writing?
<_MMA_> :)
<_MMA_> Grabs attention.
<lassegul> _MMA_: it sure does.
<_MMA_> Been kinda quiet in here last few days.
<lassegul> it has.Im looking forward to kwwii finishing up his work on his other project, and can focus on this again.
<_MMA_> I see.
<lassegul> anything new with ubuntustudio?
<_MMA_> Not really. Im taking a break.
<_MMA_> The guys are supposed to be handling things now.
<_MMA_> Im fried atm.
<lassegul> the guys?
<_MMA_> The rest of my team.
<lassegul> ok.
<lassegul> my laptop shut down when exporting a svg to bitmap earlier tonight, because of CPU temp over 75C. Not too happy about that.
<_MMA_> Ouch
<lassegul> do you know the danger zone of an intel centrino cpu
<_MMA_> I gotta talk to those guys about using multiple CPUs when exporting.
<_MMA_> Sorry sir. I do not.
<lassegul> _MMA_: that would have been great.
<_MMA_> I saw about 6 months ago when exporting it only used 1 core. :(
<lassegul> it still is.
<_MMA_> Maybe I can talk to its lead at UDS and see if he can do anything about that. ;)
<_MMA_> kwwii: Yo! :)
<kwwii> _MMA_: hey man
<_MMA_> kwwii: What's the chances of strongarming bryce into doing some things for Inkscape?
<_MMA_> ie: Dual-core support?
<kwwii> lol, good luck
<kwwii> I do not think that he really works on inkscape anymore
<kwwii> he only does high-level management afaik
<_MMA_> gah..
<kwwii> but we can just look at him really mean until he complies
<kwwii> never underestimate the effect of the old evil eye
* _MMA_ gets his "ugly-mug" face ready.
<lassegul> combined with big blue teary eyes?
<_MMA_> kwwii: Got time for Skype or is it too late?
<kwwii> _MMA_: taking my (sick) son to bed, maybe after that
<_MMA_> ok
* _MMA_ is sick as well.
<_MMA_> I have some KDE4 questions.
* kwwii hands out pills to everyone in the channel and suggests they get some sleep
<_MMA_> :)
<troy_s> <_MMA_> I saw about 6 months ago when exporting it only used 1 core. :(
<troy_s> _MMA_: Not easy.  Breaking an image into parts and applying a gaussian blur on the bits such that they seamlessly align is tricky stuffs.
<troy_s> _MMA_: Just ask the Blender devs.
<hellraiser_rob> evening all
<troy_s> greets hellraiser_rob
<hellraiser_rob> are everyone's floods under control now?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Who knows.
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: You are skilled in the web dev alchemy are you not?
<hellraiser_rob> i think it was kwwii that flooded his kitchen earlier
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s: i try my best :D
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s: can i help?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Side projects, but most certainly I would think.
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: What is your site again?
<hellraiser_rob> http://www.robertjamesphillips.com
<hellraiser_rob> i should put more icons and stuff up really
<hellraiser_rob> it's pretty basic at the moment
<troy_s> big fan of basic
<troy_s> is 'moodalbox' based on moolibs hellraiser_rob ?
<hellraiser_rob> mootools
<hellraiser_rob> so where you from troy_s ?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Vancouver British Columbia Canada (more or less -- a burb outside)
<hellraiser_rob> cool, you still at work?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: I work in one of those silly creative industries -- I work in terms.
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Short answer, not today.
<hellraiser_rob> that's cool
<hellraiser_rob> if only the same were from me
<hellraiser_rob> i'm a creative soul trapped in a corporate world
<hellraiser_rob> :P
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s: so what exactly do you do?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: I work in the motion picture industry and keep creative side projects on the fly.
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s, sounds good to me
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Vaguely ranging from still photography, motion picture photography in music videos, illustration, and other silly combinations of worthless relevance.
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s, i feel you are being modest, sounds very interesting
<hellraiser_rob> is anyone else having trouble getting bloody deluge to do anything?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: It can be for about the first two seconds of 'wow' -- then the hard work of execution comes into play and it is just ugly hard work in my estimation.
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Use bittornado
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: It isn't terribly well designed, but works like a bomb.
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s, roger that, thankd
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Do you have any other work up onlines?
<hellraiser_rob> troy_s, what kind of work are you after?
<troy_s> online even (jesus -- onlines sounds like my mother from 25 years ago "You are going out to play 'ataris'"?
<troy_s> hellraiser_rob: Anything really... I am always interested to see collections of work of the folks who drop by here.
<hellraiser_rob> lol
<Misosaki> lols
<hellraiser_rob> i'm afraid not at the moment, i had to get my site up in a rush to get a job, but will update it to be complete soon hopefully
<hellraiser_rob> anyway i must retire for the night - good evening to you all
<Misosaki> laters hellraiser_rob
<troy_s> night hellraiser_rob
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-17
<kwwii> hi hellraiser_rob
<hellraiser_rob> kwwii, so are you all done for the release tomorrow now?
<kwwii> hellraiser_rob: yepp, looks like it
<kwwii> responding to a few community emails atm
<kwwii> can't wait to start work on hardy
<hellraiser_rob> haha, i can't tell if you are serious or not?
<kwwii> well, a nice little vacation somewhere tropical would be pretty nice too :p
<kwwii> actually, I was trying to be serious
<hellraiser_rob> thats good
<kwwii> but maybe my tiredness is showing through
<hellraiser_rob> i have been very impressed with gutsy
<kwwii> I liked what came out of it too but I think we still have a long way to go
<hellraiser_rob> i think after a long project everyone feels that way slightly
<hellraiser_rob> and maybe miss just how well it's turned out
<kwwii> yeah, it is easy to get really sick of looking at it :-)
<hellraiser_rob> everyones done a great job
<kwwii> I should count all the releases I have done in my life
<kwwii> and probably take a week off of my life for each one
<hellraiser_rob> haha
<hellraiser_rob> what other distros have you been involved with?
<kwwii> I worked for SUSE for 7 years
<kwwii> I bet I have done somewhere around 20 linux releases
<kwwii> well more around 25+
<hellraiser_rob> and you still flood the kitchen :D
<kwwii> lol, no doubt
<kwwii> that is probably one of the stupidest things I ever did in my life
<hellraiser_rob> i did think to myself, who checks their emails for that long!
<kwwii> let me tell you...the artist list alone (which I admin) gets like 20-30 spam emails a day
<hellraiser_rob> :D
<kwwii> I bet that on a good day I receive a few hundred emails
<kwwii> lol, we have a "mailing list" section on the GetInvolved page but no specific info on how to join it!
<kwwii> hehe, nor does the link to the meetings page work
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-18
<gnrfan> hi everyone
<gnrfan> what is the truetype font for "linux for human beings"???
<gnrfan> we're making some stickers at our LoCo team (Peru) but wanted that in spanish
<Madpilot> it's called Ubuntu Title, it's available via the Ubuntu wiki
<Madpilot> it's also in repos, now that I think of it
<gnrfan> Madpilot: I don't mean the font in "ubuntu" but in "linux for human beings"
<gnrfan> Madpilot: they are different
<Madpilot> ah, right
<Madpilot> not sure
<gnrfan> who might know?
<Madpilot> hang out here, or try the artwork mailing list - more activity there, generally
<gnrfan> ok nice
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: i found a page on artwork licenses http://www.linux.com/feature/119212
<gnrfan> the font is arial rounded
<gnrfan> but can't find it yet
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: i've got around to cleaning up getinvolved, and your errors are fixed
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: list what sort of things you want for the faq or mail me
<troy_s> <andreasn> ugh, so the biggest problem with two linux computers in the same network that i run into is that it's close to impossible to share files between them in a easy manner
<troy_s> <kwwii> lol, no doubt
<troy_s> <kwwii> honest to god, I use a usb stick :p
<troy_s> uhh ssh guys
<troy_s> it's built right into gnome too...
<troy_s> really really sad that more people don't know about that.
<nysosym> good morning
<troy_s> greetings nysosym
<nysosym> hi troy_s :)
<nysosym> is final of gutsy released yet?
<troy_s> nysosym: I don't think quite yet... maybe in a few days?
<nysosym> but today is the 18. oct. the final date :D
<nysosym> but i can't see nothing on ubuntu.com
<nysosym> nothing = anything
<troy_s> nysosym: Well whatever.  update-manager -c -d
<troy_s> good enough
<troy_s> you don't really need the 'hey ubuntu is out' as the day after a release the new version is available.
<nysosym> well, brb :)
<BHSPitMonkey> troy_s, that is sad... Perhaps it should be addressed during Open Week.
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: what is sad?
<nysosym> re
<nysosym> hope everything works fine after the update
<BHSPitMonkey> troy_s, undereducation on ssh/scp
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: It is really really really sad.
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: add openssh server and you can do everything through ssh
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: Only fools and idiots use ftp / telnet anymore
<BHSPitMonkey> troy_s, where exactly does scp come into play with gnome though
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: Not to mention that you get integrated shell with ssh
<BHSPitMonkey> yes, I already know about ssh, thanks
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: Try desktop -- connect to server.
<BHSPitMonkey> I wish my ISP didn't block all incoming
<troy_s> scp is ssh -- just a small chunk of it all.
<BHSPitMonkey> it's hell not being able to ssh in
<troy_s> sftp is ssh etc.
<BHSPitMonkey> I know they are.
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: Move ssh to another port or is it a full portban?
<BHSPitMonkey> full.
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: Then they aren't really an internet service provider
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: and you should inform them as such.
<BHSPitMonkey> no, they're not
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: That sort of crap is pure bs.
<BHSPitMonkey> it's dorm internet
<BHSPitMonkey> I don't pay for it separately
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: There most certainly is a workaround out there somehow.
<BHSPitMonkey> there's a lot of b.s. involved with dorm life
<BHSPitMonkey> uhh, no, there's not.
<BHSPitMonkey> you can't "workaround" not having any incoming on a LAN.
<BHSPitMonkey> I have a private IP, and I know people in the depts that work/oversee the stuff
<BHSPitMonkey> but anyway
<BHSPitMonkey> where were you saying GNOME facilitates ssh stuff?
<BHSPitMonkey> I know it appears in the list of services if you have it installed, but...
<troy_s> BHSPitMonkey: connect to server and put in ssh - you get an integrated ssh copy / paste /etc stuff via nautilus.
<BHSPitMonkey> oh yeah
<BHSPitMonkey> heh, I actually know about and use that often
<BHSPitMonkey> guess it didn't come to mind right for some reason
<nysosym> everything works fine :)
<nysosym> but the sound is a little bit crappy on my macbook, against osx
<nysosym> sounds like an old radio :D
<nysosym> wow compiz does big steps O.o
<nothlit`alpha> steps?
<nysosym> amazing new features :D
<ybotk> Seveas, Lest not forget?
<ybotk> Douchebag.
<ybotk> :)
<Seveas> don't mess with people who know freenode staff :)
<hellraiser_rob> looks like gutsy is live!
<nysosym> http://flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=445758662&context=set-72157600046909364&size=o
<nysosym> amazing!
<hellraiser_rob> yeah
<hellraiser_rob> looks great, actual app, or mockup?
<hellraiser_rob> yeah apparently it is
<coastGNU> kwwii: Hi Kenneth, any news from the cd-lable artwork front?
<kwwii> coastGNU: dude, I sent you an email a couple hours after we talked
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> du heisst doch Thomas, oder?
<kwwii> http://sinecera.de/GUTSY_ARTWORK.tar.bz2
<kwwii> das hat alles was es gibt in pdf format
<coastGNU> kwwii: Jepp, noch heisse ich Thomas. But the point is my email-address, templin@gnuwhv.de, isn*t it? No mail from Kenneth in my inbox(es):)
<coastGNU> kwwii: Aahhh, thats it what I was longing for. *freu*
<coastGNU> kwwii: BTW, there is no official xubuntu artwork atm, right?
<kwwii> coastGNU: nope
<kwwii> coastGNU: hrm, I sent you two emails and neither of them came back
<kwwii> funky
<kwwii> well, my email address is kwwii@ubuntu.com so it would not be coming from Kenneth anyway :-)
<kwwii> but the important part is that you have the stuff to print the CDs
<coastGNU> kwwii: Yepp, so we are ready to present the Ubuntu 7,10 Gutsy Gibbon "Blue Mauritius" CD Edition at Systems Munich.
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-19
<lassegul> hi folks.
<troy_s> lassegul: Any work of late?
<lassegul> troy_s: yeah im trying to make some pictures of aurora polaris, I saw it while visiting family and i was amazed by the beauty of it.
<lassegul> troy_s: and how the colours light up the ground as well. its truly amazing.
<lassegul> troy_s: but i havent gotten anything ready to show yet, but i hope I can get there over the weekend. how about you?
<abcde__> Where can I find a CD Label for Gutsy?
<nothlit`alpha> abcde_: http://sinecera.de/GUTSY_ARTWORK.tar.bz2
<abcde_> nothlit`alpha, thanks, I found some artwork I think looks better, and I found the xcf file, but I have to figure out how to change the text box on it that says feisty. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422357&highlight=xcf
<lassegul> nothlit`alpha: hi. im sorry i havent been online the last couple of days, we have changed the CMTS in our area so ive been offline for the last 3 days.
<nothlit`alpha> lassegul: CMTS? thats fine, theres no gigantic rush
<nothlit`alpha> i fixed up the getinvolved page
<lassegul> cmts is a kind of hub for ISPs that use hybrid coax/fiber lines. GetInvolved is clean and nice.
<SlimG3> Is there any (plans for) logos representing the ubuntu release codename? like a drake for dapper drake, this would be doable since all the codenames represents animals in different "moods"
<lapo> hi
<jarrod__> hi
<jarrod__> i think u guys should stop using brown for your backgrounds as it looks very bad
<SlimG3> *and they suddenly decided to go for another color*
<SlimG3> :)
<jarrod__> i think they should use blue or something
<troy_s> jarrod__: And what is your 'knowledge' based one?
<troy_s> on even
<SlimG3> but I (and the people I've come across) agree with jarrod__ , I don't understand what made someone, somewhere, think that the color on his dodo actually looks nice, and even convinced mark to use it
<troy_s> SlimG3: The actual colour has NOTHING to do with it.
<troy_s> SlimG3: Brown can be very effective tonal base, the execution of the designs is far from useful.
<SlimG3> but there still seems to me like there's a shared opinion amongst ubuntoids that the color _looks_ bad (Ps. I dunno what "tonal base" is)
<troy_s> SlimG3: You would be making complete random speculation based on uneducated guessing.
<troy_s> SlimG3: There are many that think that brown can work, and many that hate it.
<jarrod__> i dont know what tonal base is either
<troy_s> In the end, people who would suggest a blue are at least as out to lunch as suggesting a monochrome brown.
<SlimG3> troy_s: That might be true and it might be false, I for myself haven't encountered anyone in my social network that has a positive or neutral attitude towards the default color of Ubuntu, but then again, I'm not hanging out woth the entire Ubuntu society (and I guess neither are you :))
<SlimG3> Would be interesting to see the result of a major vote on the subject
<jarrod__> ya
<troy_s> SlimG3: It is garbage execution.  Nothing more or nothing less.
<troy_s> SlimG3: Any poorly executed attempt can make just about anything look like dribble.
<troy_s> SlimG3: And that would be exactly my point -- without a focus group and a proper poll, everyone is just talking from completely guessed vantages.
<troy_s> SlimG3: In the end, I would be one of the people who would firmly agree that Brown with a rounded out palette could be at least as successful as say "Starbucks" design presentation or a high end interior design.
<troy_s> SlimG3: It is a far far cry from that, however.
<SlimG3> troy_s:  you mean the color is ok but the design ruins the total impression?
<troy_s> SlimG3: The colour alone is _not_ "ok", but alas, this has been rehashed a thousand times.
<SlimG3> mkay, I see your point
<troy_s> SlimG3: Poor execution will inevitably lead to complaints about colour.
<troy_s> SlimG3: We can change colours a thousand times and if it is poorly executed, it will still be rather useless and underwhelming.
<troy_s> Again though, suggesting that 'brown' is the 'problem' is at least as ineffective and completely inaccurate as the implementation of it in Ubuntu.
<SlimG3> troy_s: Thanks for taking the time to explain. What you're saying makes sense to me so I'm ditching my color-complaint
<jarrod__> but i guess brown has always been the color so i guess changing it would be like a whole new os
<troy_s> jarrod__: Indeed.  Worse -- at the very least the poorly underwhelming brown is distinct compared to the landscape of curley curvey blue garbage.
<jarrod__> ya
<troy_s> (Not that I am a fan of a 1995 trend to put curvey curley swoopy in)
<troy_s> Just take a look at the equally bland and banal Fedora and Novell work.
<troy_s> It is _extremely_ unfortunate that Diana Fong left the Red Hat team -- her work was at least moving in a far superior pattern to where the rubbish was going.
<jarrod__> im gonna go now
<nothlit> troy_s: can you throw me a popular example of a work or image using brown? i want to see if i can get in a factoid
<troy_s> nothlit: Look at Starbucks 'burr' grinder from a few years ago -- it was a wonderful presentation.  It was stretched across all of their espresso machines too -- with different base tones for each.
<troy_s> nothlit: I had a list somewhere... let me go look in a few...
<nothlit`alpha> anything other than starbucks?
<troy_s> nothlit: Yes.
<troy_s> nothlit: (of course)
<troy_s> nothlit: You could do a very quick reference to the victorian grunge trend in a good percentage of 18-20 somethings wardrobe
<nothlit`alpha> lol, just asking if you have an example i can include
<troy_s> yeah ... but i need to find actual links to products
<troy_s> the brown in the victorian is almost always the palette blue that goes with it...
<nothlit`alpha> np, if you can that would be great
<nothlit`alpha> maybe we should whip up a whole treatise on brown for the wiki
<troy_s> nothlit: This guy is brilliant
<troy_s> http://www.rgbstudio.co.uk/
<troy_s> and he is very very very contemporary -- 2nd example shows you brown
<troy_s> nothlit: "highscore with moulton" shoe campaign is another one with the brown
<troy_s> although more teal base
<nothlit> , !brown is <reply> Any colour can be effectively used as a base, it is merely execution. Brown is the colour of the earth, coffee, caramel, and chocolate. It is a characteristic of conte drawings and found very commonly in (raw umber) underpaintings. An example of brown being used very succesfully is Starbucks.
<nothlit> this is what i have atm
<nothlit> raw umber is such a yummy pigment
<troy_s> nothlit: Link?
<troy_s> oh the pigment
<troy_s> great title for a project too... lol... raw umber.
<nothlit> oh, should we just use workforfood? he has some brown stuff
<troy_s> well there are a good number out there now -- that victorian grunge look on clothes is rather massive right now
<troy_s> brown pullovers with various palette elements such as the light sky blue with embroidered stitching and or faux gold leaf
<troy_s> actually, nothlit i forgot to mention that it is quite huge right now in snowboarding circles.  a friend of mine is a world class snowboarder who is sponsored by helly hansen to evaluate the designs -- it is quite all over that scene right now as well.
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-20
<mhb> hi kwwii, are you there?
<kwwii> mhb: now I am
<mhb> kwwii: could you perhaps insert the SVGs for the Kubuntu KDM theme into the kubuntu-default-settings package? We never can find them :o)
<kwwii> mhb: yeah, I can do that (it is only one svg)
<nothlit`alpha> shouldn't it just be in the source package?
<kwwii> nothlit`alpha: that is what he means
#ubuntu-artwork 2007-10-21
<gouki> troy_s: ping
<troy_s> gouki: Hello
<mhb> kwwii: that's great, thanks!
<Little_Tiger> hello
<Little_Tiger> I was wondering if there is any template (for any part of ubuntu artwork) for the theme or any part
<kwwii> Little_Tiger: check the wiki there is more info there
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/
<Little_Tiger> yeah read everything, just can't find what I'm looking for. Thanks kwwii
<kwwii> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Documentation is probably your best bet
<Little_Tiger> hey thanks, thats better
<kwwii> no problem :-)
<Little_Tiger> i'll be mocking a few 'themes" for hardy, but making it might be hard :D
<kwwii> at this stage the most important thing is to get the raw ideas out, so pictures without any implementation are fine for now
<nothlit`alpha> kwwii: artwork licenses http://www.linux.com/feature/119212 , tell me what you want for the faq page
<kwwii> I'll be posting more specific information on the art direction for the default work very soon
<Little_Tiger> great..thanks kwwii, that was my intention...more raw previews
<kwwii> nothlit`alpha: as the artwork we are making is really only for ubuntu I am not sure if the cc-by-sa is a problem for us but the gpl is probably the free-er license although it is very hard to determine what the source of the artwork is
<kwwii> nothlit`alpha: again, I will wait until I get an answer from those in the know
<kwwii> but I am guessing that we will not have a problem with the CC-BY-SA as this stuff is not going upstream to begin with
<nothlit> kwwii: ahh, was just a quick link, i'm more interested in what content you want to be in the faq
<kwwii> nothlit: I guess that the contents of the faq will build up over time as we see what is needed
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-13
<NewHelpr> hello everyone
<jianfei> after 15 yrs of seeing windows boot screens, i like the look of text booting up
<joumetal> bug 231130
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 231130 in ubuntu-wallpapers "simple-ubuntu.png is really elephant-skin.jpg and is toooo big (was converted from jpg to png)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/231130
<kwwii> Cimi: the firefox patch will not make it into intrepid, I just talked to asac about it
<kwwii> I guess firefox will not allow the patch upstream until 3.1 and if we change anything we cannot call it firefox anymore
 * kwwii heads out for a late lunch...bbl
<Cimi> kwwii, why not for intrepid?
<carciofo> tut mir leid leute
<carciofo> schlecht geeignet für artwork
<carciofo> siehe sound problem
<Cimi> carciofo, this is an international channel
<kwwii> carciofo: warum? und wieso sprechen wir Deutsch? We should speak english here
<kwwii> Cimi: as I mentioned, we cannot simply add patches without upstream approval
<Cimi> kwwii, ?
<Cimi> firefox should allow you to patch???
<kwwii> Cimi: apparently so
<Cimi> what the hell, this is open source
<Cimi> damn firefox
<Cimi> fucking firefox
<kwwii> yeah, but then they want us to rename it, I think
<Cimi> kwwii, I understand
<kwwii> to be honest, I am not 100% sure of the reason, I just asked and that was what I was told
<Cimi> though we will have a broken murrine and clearlooks themes with firefox
<Cimi> cause they both implement that feature
<kwwii> Cimi: how will that break things?
<Cimi> kwwii, both clearlooks and murrine are not compatible with the old firefox toolbars
<kwwii> Cimi: that really sucks then...it means we will have to use older versions of murrine and clearlooks, I guess
<kwwii> I'll have to look into this more closely
<Cimi> kwwii, do you have bugs with clearlooks 2.16.0 ?
<Cimi> oh yes, there are
<Cimi> just tested
<Cimi> kwwii, you can: update murrine and add a patch to your package
<Cimi> or
<Cimi> update murrine and blame fucking mozilla's software
<kwwii> ;-)
<kwwii> believe me, I already had a lot of work because of mozilla polixy
<Cimi> yeah I believe you
<kwwii> and then a lot of it got ignored because they are a huge company and nobody knows who is in charge of what
<Cimi> I'm just astonished about mozilla
<kwwii> to be honest, I do not think they give a crap about linux at all
<Cimi> kwwii, it is the policy
<tretle_> the sooner epiphany webkit gets stable enough the better
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-14
<kwwii> moin
<thorwil> http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20081013-german-court-google-image-thumbnails-infringe-on-copyright.html
<thorwil> i hope i will not have to look for other ways to get at reference pictures because of this judicial stupidity :/
<kwwii> omg
<kwwii> that is the stupidest thing I have ever heard
<Nece228> finally ubuntu team changed intrepid wallpaper to a new and beautiful!
<kwwii> Nece228: you apparently missed the email I sent to the list
<Nece228> kwwii: what email?
<kwwii> I announced the new wallpaper on friday
<kwwii> rico sta. cruz made the new stuff....really nice, eh?
<Nece228> kwwii: i mean this: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-8-10-Has-a-Brand-New-Wallpaper-95451.shtml
<kwwii> lol, I like how people take things that I said and quote them as if mark said them :-)
<kwwii> and post "news" without really trying to get to the real information
<Nece228> kwwii: this wallpaper is really nice
<kwwii> glad to hear that you like it!
<Nece228> kwwii: best of all ubuntu wallpapers, because we all are bored of simple abstract images
<kwwii> well, the heron was just as good (and not abstract either)
<kwwii> but I do agree with the over-use of abstract images
<Nece228> kwwii: heron is nice too but not as intrepid
<Nece228> kwwii: theres already thread in forum and all people agree that new wallpaper is nice
<Nece228> kwwii: but how about new theme? its still not deffered and theres no big progress
<hagabaka> hmm, i actually like http://news.softpedia.com/images/extra/LINUX/large/ubuntu810alpha1-large_001.jpg
<Nece228> any news about new theme?
<jws141> Hrm, murrine trunk seems a bit faster than the packaged engine for Intrepid, maybe a placebo effect?
<Cimi> jws141, I have rewritten the whole drawing code
<Cimi> it should be faster
<dashua> Cimi: Very nice.
<dashua> Hopefully, it will get packaged for Intrepid.
<Cimi> http://www.cimitan.com/murrine/project/murrine/development
<dashua> It's noticeably faster, even w/ Compiz.
<dashua> :)
<dashua> Nice work mate.
<Nece228> let me see that...
<dashua> Getting a new snapshot packaged shouldn't be too hard, eh?
<dashua> The only issue with trunk, is all the older themes are written with style instead of profile.
<Nece228> dashua: where can i get murrine trunk?
<dashua> Not a hard fix in the gtkrc.
<dashua> Cimi: Any other way around that?
<dashua> Nece228: svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/murrine/trunk/murrine
<Nece228> dashua: The requested URL /svn/murrine/trunk/murrine was not found on this server.
<dashua> Nece228: svn co http://svn.gnome.org/svn/murrine/trunk/ murrine
<dashua> Nece228: Typo
<dashua> Second one
<Nece228> dashua: thanks, so i need download all source files?
<dashua> Yes
<dashua> ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr --enable-animation. make, make install
<Nece228> dashua: oh man i need to press right mouse and download link
<Nece228> dashua: o
<Nece228> dashua: to every file
<dashua> Nece228: ?
<dashua> Do you have subversion installed?
<Nece228> dashua: its pretty long way to download all these files
<dashua> Run that command in a terminal
<dashua> It takes a few seconds to compile.
<Cimi> bb in 2 hours
<dashua> Cimi: Pz.
<kwwii> Cimi: is this the newest?
<kwwii> Last Changed Rev: 94
<kwwii> Last Changed Date: 2008-10-11 14:51:01 +0200 (Sat, 11 Oct 2008)
<kwwii> stupid question perhaps, but before I do all this work I want to make sure
<kwwii> ok, I take that question back
<jws141> kwwii: 94 is the latest revision unless Cimi has something planned.
<kwwii> dashua: yeah, I checked myself, kinda stupid question really
<dashua> Ha, np :)
<dashua> kwwii: Just watch the gtkrc's will not work because of that style-profile change a few revisions ago.
<dashua> Not a big deal to fix.
<kwwii> dashua: to be honest, I think that will be a deciding reason against using it
<kwwii> as anything anyone downloads will no longer work
<kwwii> fixing our few gtkrcs is easy
<dashua> There may be an easier workaround in the code, but I'm not sure of that.
<dashua> It's definitely faster.
<dashua> No real benchmark tests, just personal feel.
<dashua> Dust is just so sexxy with my laptop due the glossy screen.  I can't wait to show it off at the nearest coffee shop.
<kwwii> hehe
<kwwii> I am trying to build a new package, we'll see what comes out of it
<kwwii> I can at least suggest it (and put it in my PPA)
<dashua> Nice
<kwwii> but every time I make a package for ubuntu out of the svn I find some new problem (I am not a developer anymore!)
<dashua> Cimi tweaked the contrast in the engine, so try experimenting with lower values.  It look quite nice with Human.
<dashua> Ah
<dashua> Anyway, nice work altogether.  I think Intrepid looks very sexxy.
<kwwii> I wish we could have done more radical changes, personally, but things take longer sometimes I guess
<kwwii> lol, I just found the most useless status icons ever....the bittorrent client
<dashua> I was reading a Linux magazine today about Mark Shuttleworth contributing to GNOME to make Ubuntu look on par or better than Apple.
<dashua> It will come, I'm sure.  I think it looks quite good now.
<kwwii> yeah, we are hiring several people to form a team which can take something like that on
<dashua> Ha
<dashua> That is nice.
<kwwii> until now, I am the only person at the company doing all the work (packaging, bug fixing, and artwork for all of gtk/metacity/gdm/usplash, etc)
<dashua> Whoa, I bet you are busy.
<kwwii> being busy isn't the bad part...the bad thing is working on several different totally different aspects at the same time
<kwwii> and I do quite a bit more than just that...I also work on the mobile stuff, some marketing stuff, and every now and then a bit of the website graphics
<dashua> I am still very fond of the Human theme for nostalgic reasons, so I switch back every once and again.
<kwwii> and marketing graphics, and secret projects that never come to be, and, and, and
<kwwii> yeah, I really do like the ubuntulooks engine
<kwwii> I really like the scrollbars (the highlights are nice), and the progress bars
<dashua> I'm sure there is a lot of behind-the-scenes work the community does not realize.
<dashua> Deprecated, we should have an official funeral.
<kwwii> hehe, no doubt
<kwwii> I wish we would have paid Cimi to work on some stuff similar to that for murrine...even if it never made it into the official branch
<kwwii> but alas, until we have a team formed it seems things are somewhat on the back burner
<dashua> Hopefully, maybe for the next release or two for something more radical.
<dashua> People do not realize these changes take time, but I guess they are upset with being told of a new change.
<dashua> I actually saw a copy of Ubuntu 8.04 for sale today at Best Buy.  Things are definitely progressing.
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<kwwii> sounds good :-)
<kwwii> time for sleep
<kwwii> have fun!
 * Cimi -> bed
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-15
<darkmatter> http://jimmac.musichall.cz/themesets.php <-- LOL... I love the 'less saturated' desciption for the SLE 11 theme. I'd call that 'more' saturated
<popey> I am of course in danger of asking a FAQ - has the dark "new human" theme been dropped? My intrepid no longer seems to have it, and I can't find it via a search of the repo..
<kwwii> popey: nope, it just got renamed to DarkRoom
<kwwii> we did that to confuse you
<kwwii> (in addition to the fact that the old name was stupid)
<kwwii> I should have renamed it to übermensch perhaps
<kwwii> there will be another update either today or tomorrow in which the tabs have more contrast, btw
<popey> ah thanks
<Guest85856> I'm trying to do a modified Kubuntu version to write LaTeX live.
<Guest85856> Do I need to modify all Kubuntu artwork in order to make clear this is not a official Ubuntu release if I want to distribute it?
<Guest85856> If this is the case, are there precise directives on which files I should modify? 		                   		  		  		 		 			 				__________________
<kwwii> Guest85856: not sure I get what you eman
<kwwii> mean
<Guest85856> well, I started from a Kubuntu
<Guest85856> and modified something here and there
<Guest85856> now before distributing it
<Guest85856> I'd like to know what artwork should be removed
<Guest85856> to avoid trademark problems
<kwwii> hrm, I am not sure exactly how the rules are in this case...let me ask a couple of people
<kwwii> Guest85856: this might take a bit to figure out...have you tried asking on #kubuntu-devel?
<Guest85856> no, i'll try there, thank you
<kwwii> how do you want to distribute it?
<kwwii> you won't be allowed to use the logo with or without the name, that much is clear
<Guest85856> yes, this is clear
<kwwii> really, the main things that say kubuntu in kubuntu are the menu and the default webpage
<Guest85856> but where are hidden all the logos?
<kwwii> the menu pic, I mean
<kwwii> kds
<Guest85856> ok
<kwwii> kubuntu-default-settings
<kwwii> it is a package which does all the branding
<kwwii> the usplash has a logo as well
<Guest85856> sure
<Guest85856> then there is the fact that many files have name containing *buntu, not to mention the packages version
<kwwii> if you go through kubuntu-default-settings package and replace everything you find there it should be pretty close to everything
<kwwii> oh, the package names is not a problem
<kwwii> s/is/are
<kwwii> I assume that you will make a package which over-rides the settings and conffiles in k-d-s
<kwwii> or make another package like kds with your stuff in it and install that instead
<kwwii> naturally, all your packages would have the name you pick for your variant
<Guest85856> sure
<Guest85856> but there are a lot of default packages that I do not plan to replace
<Guest85856> anyway, I'll try kds
<Guest85856> thank you
<Guest85856> I guess this debranding stuff may take more than making the actual distro... :(
<kwwii> lol, only if you are not an artist :p
<kwwii> if you don't replace anything, why make your own stuff?
<Guest85856> I realized that there are no live distro which allow you to write in LaTeX
<Guest85856> so I tried to make one, and this was pretty simple
<kwwii> well, if you have a livecd with a text editor you can do that...or do you mean the tools to actually produce/print stuff from it?
<Guest85856> yer you cannot compile LaTeX from the live cd
<kwwii> right, that is what I meant
<Guest85856> moreover you don't have editors specific for latex
<kwwii> so you add gs and such
<Guest85856> yes
<Guest85856> and some service menus
<kwwii> so do you add emacs?
<Guest85856> and some other tools
<Guest85856> plus some guides
<Guest85856> no, I used Kile and TeXmaker
<kwwii> and how do you fit all that on a livecd?
<kwwii> yeah, I forgot about teXmaker
<Guest85856> removing everything which wasn't needed for writing LaTeX :)
<kwwii> hehe, cool
<Guest85856> I mean, it is meant to be used live if you are on somebody's else pc
<kwwii> there really isn't too much to do, as most of it is really simple
<Guest85856> indeed
<kwwii> the usplash is probably the hardest part
<Guest85856> yeah, I need to design a proper logo
<Guest85856> anyway, thank you for your suggestion :)
<kwwii> glad to help
<kwwii> you might get someone to help you...send an email to the mailing list
<Guest85856> ok, I tried IRC first since it is more immediate
<kwwii> sure, and it is the best place to start
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-16
<rsc-> mouse still not working :( i tried to do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but to no avail
<xivulon> thorwil: hi
<thorwil> hi xivulon
<thorwil> xivulon: i started with the window but worked on other things the last days
<thorwil> xivulon: should be able to get it done this weekend
<thorwil> brb, gotta kill compiz before it eats the rest of my memory
<thorwil> and now it's dinner time :) bbl
<xivulon> thorwil: looking forward to it :)
<xivulon> you think you could make distro-specific versions?
<xivulon> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-installer/wubi/intrepid/files/512?file_id=images-20070323003246-kfymva6ngvn1pjt3-1
<xivulon> basically each wubi dialog has 2 images a largish vertical one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-installer/wubi/intrepid/annotate/512?file_id=kubuntukde4vertical.-20080228003518-tqfen30v2gxl2gl0-3
<xivulon> and a header one http://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Eubuntu-installer/wubi/intrepid/annotate/512?file_id=kubuntukde4header.bm-20080228003518-tqfen30v2gxl2gl0-1
<xivulon> the current masterpieces are my own
<xivulon> ...so they'd better be disposed of...
<xivulon> background is white
<thorwil> xivulon: the window will not hint a hint at ubuntu vs. kubuntu, except if you take a brown window frame as such
<thorwil> xivulon: plus the window will not work for the vertical format
<thorwil> xivulon: i think you should just remove the drop shadows and go with the plain logos
<thorwil> "hint at hint", arg, give a hint of course
<Cimi> hi guys
<Nece228> Cimi: Hi Sir!
<Cimi> lol, now I'm sir =)
<Nece228> Cimi: Yes Sir!
<Nece228> lol
<xivulon> thorwil ok hopefully I kept the svg somewhere
<Nece228> Noobish question - why i should use svg instead of png or jpg?
<Cimi> Nece228, svg is a vectorial image
<Cimi> basically, it's an xml
<Cimi> you can open a svg with gedit, nano, vim, what you want (notepad)
<Nece228> Cimi: i heard that
<Cimi> being vectorial, it can be easily scaled
<Nece228> Cimi: hmm, so this is main difference http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Bitmap_VS_SVG.svg
<Nece228> Cimi: svg preserves shapes
<Nece228> Cimi: but svg of course is much slower
<Cimi> did you do some math/physics at school?
<Nece228> Cimi: yeah sure
<Cimi> the svg has vectors
<Cimi> for example
<Cimi> draw a line from x to y
<Nece228> Cimi: yeah
<Cimi> while a png has pixel: pixel (x=10, y=250) is red, pixel (x=10, y=251) is blue, pixel (x=10, y=252) is purple ...
<Cimi> so when you load a svg you can specify x, y, width height
<Cimi> with a png you can rescale, but you don't have precision
<Cimi> svg is useful to draw big icons (128x128, 256x256
<Cimi> or drawing projects
<Nece228> Cimi: im getting your mind
<Nece228> Cimi: thats why when im zooming nautilus icons to 400% icons are still pretty
<Cimi> exactly
<Cimi> x and y are the same
<Cimi> width and height changes from 48x48 to 256x256 (for example)
<Nece228> Cimi: well thank you for your useful information
<Cimi> the lines automatically are drawn correctly
<Cimi> from x to width
<Cimi> for example ;)
<Cimi> but at the same time, even the colors are stored in the xml file
<Cimi> you can change those colors on the fly, or you can set a palette shared by icons
<Cimi> with gimp you can't specify colors, while with inkscape you can play with every single line
<Cimi> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4643787796978610202
<Cimi> see this video
<Cimi> it's more than what I could try to explain here
<Nece228> Cimi: thanks
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-17
<Serway> Hey guys, why won't dust work on my computer? i have the latest murrine svn, but it fails to decorate the windows on dust
<rsc-> hey guys.
<rsc-> whats crackin'?
<kwwii> rsc-: hey man
<kwwii> do you have a pic with just the bg (no ibex) of the wallpaper we included in intrepid?
<rsc-> maybe
<rsc-> i'll get it to you when i can
<savvas> haha, I expected the line "what's in it for me?" after maybe :)
<savvas> too much movies I suppose:P
<rsc-> no need, I'm sure he'll have some smartass retort to that anyway :b
<kwwii> njpatel: do you know how to set a panel bg in a gtk theme?
<njpatel> kwwii: bg colour or pixmap?
<kwwii> njpatel: pixmap
<kwwii> I am doing it in gconf now and apparently you can set it in gtk
<kwwii> gtkrc
<kwwii> but I cannot find any decent info on how to do that
<njpatel> kwwii: not off by hand, no. but I know some themes do it gnome-look
<njpatel> oh you mean the proper way of setting it?
<njpatel> I have no idea, I wanted to find out for unr, but never got round to it
<kwwii> well, I am going to have to figure out how
<kwwii> as the current gconf stuff does not allow you to change it
<njpatel> the only thing I can think of is that it must be a style properly of the panel, so reading the source might help
<kwwii> I wish I knew which theme on gnome-look had a panel bg, I could just look there
<njpatel> kwwii: i think those just use the pixmap engine or something like that. gnome-panel itself doesn't know about the pixmaps (i.e. in it's settings dialog)
<kwwii> njpatel: I'll just browse gnome-look until I find a theme that already does it :-)
<njpatel> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Fibra+de+Carbono+Dark-Blue?content=90189 is ugly but themes the panel with a pixmap
<kwwii> ahha, I figured it out
<kwwii> wow, you can really set a lot of stuff for the panel
<zniavre> panel is the most difficult to modify for me
<Cimi> kwwii, but try to open the about menu after setting the pixmap
<kwwii> Cimi: yeah, I have seen that before
 * kwwii takes a break...bbl
<Nece228> hey everybody!
<Cimi> hi Sir
<Nece228> lol, now I'm sir =)
<Nece228> Cimi: i dont understand, gnome 3.0 will be actually 2.30, but it should have gtk3, but its in second generation beacause of 2.xx
<Nece228> that confuses me
<Nece228> :S
<Cimi> yeah 3.0 will be 2.30
<Cimi> 3.0 won't be a rewrite
<Cimi> gtk+ 3.0 won't be a rewrite too
<Nece228> umm
<Nece228> so gtk 3 will not be like kde3 and kde4
<Cimi> no
<Nece228> oh, current gnome has got gtk 2.14
<Cimi> gtk+ 2.x already have the features qt 4.x has
<Nece228> so it will be tweaked gtk2
<Cimi> qt 3.x had less features than gtk 2.x
<Cimi> it will be a 2.x series without all the deprecated code
<Nece228> yeah, i know this, gtk is much more powerful
<Nece228> then ok, i like that idea, it will be still stable, will work with current apps
<Cimi> apps should require just few modifications to work with 3.0
<Cimi> a rewrite will not be needed
<Nece228> thats great
<Nece228> i just remember old question which i wanted to ask in past
<Nece228> but its stupid enough so i will not ask it
<Nece228> Cimi: very nice configurator, im playing with it now
<Cimi> it's not mine
<Cimi> and it is not supported by the svn
<Nece228> Cimi: no matter, murrine configurator is very cool
<Nece228> ok im off, bye
<Cimi> kwwii, ping
<kwwii> Cimi: pong
<Cimi> kwwii, pvt?
<kwwii> sure
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-18
<Azag> what good GTK2 themes are that are not black, a copu of other OS and not the human of ubuntu :)
<Azag> ?
<thorwil> hi _MMA_
<_MMA_> yo :)
 * thorwil lloks at the top right of http://www.ubuntu-fi.org/ and wonders how people can be so brutal
<thorwil> looks, even
<_MMA_> Gross. Looks like they cut it out of something.
<_MMA_> Looks like something we should help them with.
<thorwil> _MMA_: there was a request from one person and i mailed him the source SVG for the translation
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<thorwil> _MMA_: in the mena time, somone else already "solved" this via editing the bitmaps
<thorwil> _MMA_: early ones looked ok, it is just now with the switch in the spirals that there's not enough spacing
<thorwil> so one again i have to note: do not trust any stranger to have any design competency until you saw it :}
<_MMA_> Oh well. I wish we had better representation from some of these folks on our list.
<_MMA_> thorwil: hehe. On that note, what do you think of the current drive icons?
<thorwil> yeah. at least one responsible person for each major country on the artwork list ... one can dream
<_MMA_> yep
<thorwil> _MMA_: you mean drive-optical 1/2?
<_MMA_> Yes
<thorwil> _MMA_: as i wrote on the list, the 2nd looks unfriendly in comparison
<_MMA_> That hard line around the tray?
<thorwil> more the darker tone
<_MMA_> Ahh...
<_MMA_> thorwil: Gimme a couple of mins. I just got home and I am filthy. I need a shower. I'll be back.
<thorwil> otherwise, the 2nd actually looks more defined
<thorwil> ok
<_MMA_> re
<thorwil> _MMA_: it's true, you smell much better now!
<_MMA_> :P
 * thorwil scrolls the distributor logo below the fold
<_MMA_> Yeah. I'm gonna ax that one. It's really bad.
<_MMA_> It's nothing but a bad rip of the Vista "Start" button which is a rip of those Apple bubble icons we saw 5 or so years ago.
<thorwil> _MMA_: so, before drive-optical2 appeared, i said i'm for including that first drive-optical, as soon as the symmetry is fixed. now the small sizes of the 2nd are a bit better, but i prefer the almost white tone
<_MMA_> Cool. Ill look over the current posts on the ML and reply to the right thread with these details. (which I also agree with)
 * thorwil be gone in 10 minutes
<thorwil> good night!
#ubuntu-artwork 2008-10-19
<Newhoa> Does anyone have a second for a few quick questions?
<rsc-> hiiiiiiiiii.
<thorwil> hi rsc-
<rsc-> i got a cute idea
<rsc-> maybe a si scott style jaunty
<rsc-> like http://dump.ambiescent.com/i/rico-ss.jpg
<rsc-> haha.
<rsc-> just ranting.
<rsc-> good evening folks
<rsc-> whatcha think folks?
<thorwil> if you can pull that off - although if the motive is a jackalope, i doubt it will make it into the release
<rsc-> why?
<rsc-> no more animals, eh?
<thorwil> well, it was presented as a rule to not use the codename animals ... until hardy. so no hard rules there. but the jackalope is the first imaginative animal in the series
<thorwil> rsc-: did you read my post about Kyūdō: Means to Express the Message?
<rsc-> oh, i haven't been reading aynthing from the ML/wiki in a long white
<rsc-> while*, sorry
<thorwil> rsc-: asking because i got no feedback there at all ... and yours I would be most interested in
<rsc-> link? :)
<thorwil> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/KyudoGuidelines/Message
<thorwil> -> Means to Express the Message
<rsc-> hmm.
<rsc-> alright, ill meditate on this.
<thorwil> cool
<rsc-> you're putting a lot of effort into Kyudo, the unfortunate thing is there's not a lot of people who "get it"
<rsc-> (by "get it" i dont just mean "understand what you're saying", I'd mean more like "understanding the need for a vision")
<thorwil> yes, exactly
<thorwil> i'm at a loss what to do about that. or even, if there is anything to do about that
<rsc-> yeah.
<rsc-> people will always go "OH HEY guys I made a cool Ubuntu wallpaper I thought the swirls are cool make it default guys!"
<rsc-> which, also, is something that's striking me as a concern
<rsc-> I think the vision works well when employed in bigger community efforts
<rsc-> (e.g., Breathe)
<rsc-> just a thought.
<rsc-> I don't think you can simply say "here are the guidelines, now go make something"
<thorwil> if only Breathe would be a bigger community effort. right now it is Sebastian doing the work, criticized by me :}
<rsc-> haha :)
<thorwil> rsc-: it was never meant that way, to leave it at he guideline level
<rsc-> oh btw, i only saw the community backlash on the wallpaper now
<rsc-> LOL
<thorwil> currently i have a huge schedule problem. in other words: not getting shit done
<thorwil> backlass?
<thorwil> backlash, even
<rsc-> yeah, the "waaah feces-on-wall with fingerpainted coffee stains" remarks
<thorwil> oh, that. was expected, as far as i'm concerned
<rsc-> which is something ive already anticipated, and warned about :b
<thorwil> lol
<thorwil> to be ignored. feces on the wall describes the niveau of some commenters
<rsc-> niveau?
<thorwil> level
<rsc-> right
<rsc-> okay
<kooldude> hey
<kooldude> ive been gone for a while, so can someone give me an update on what we're doing
<kooldude> please?
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-12
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<thorwil> so i figured out how to use Empathy for IRC. cute and amazingly inefficient :)
<thorwil> bbl on another client
<mac_v> kwwii: got a min? ;)
<mac_v> style "industrial-menuitem"
<mac_v> {
<mac_v>   xthickness = 3
<mac_v>   ythickness = 3
<mac_v> }
<mac_v> i'm using this^ for drawing the menus , but i get a black border
<mac_v> how do i get a white outline line the old human-login theme?
<kwwii> mac_v: not sure I understand your question
<mac_v> kwwii: for the human login theme , all the menu items have a white outline  , right? i'm not sure how to set that using the industrial theme ...
<kwwii> mac_v: I just set the colors and it worked...didn't play around too much (which is what made me use industrial to begin with)
<kwwii> mac_v: I originally started with murrine but industrial proved to be much easier
<mac_v> lol ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: thanks anyway :)
<kwwii> mac_v: ahhh, you want to have the white in the main menu, or?
<mac_v> kwwii: yeah the white outline
<kwwii> those applets in gdm are doing something a bit different than the menus in the system do
<mac_v> 1px
<kwwii> I don't know how to get that to work, sorry
<kwwii> those menus (apps, places, system) are part of the pain of themeing
<kwwii> mac_v: you might want to ask on gnome-art or somewhere like that
<mac_v> kwwii: hm... actually your theme works with the system menu.. it draws the outline.. but will ask other too :)
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
 * thorwil installed karmic
 * thorwil is much happier with colorize_scrollbar  = FALSE and listviewheaderstyle = 2
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-13
<dashua> kwwii, I got a majority of the GDM theme to look like the mock up if you're interested?
<dashua> Buttons are almost identical
<mac_v> kwwii: whats with the pale software center icon :( ... any reason for the small icons being sooooooo pale... could be a little more browner ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: may i suggest to set roundness to 0 for style "murrine-treeview-header" = "murrine-default"?
<thorwil> kwwii: it makes the listview headers in evolution look less fucked up and more similar to normal listview headers
<kwwii> mac_v: hehe, but then it gets lost in the highlight overlay
<kwwii> thorwil: I will look into it...we added that on purpose iirc
<thorwil> how the * do i change the scrollbar trough color?
 * thorwil wishes there was a firebug-like thing for gtkrc
<kwwii> thorwil: everything is in the gtkrc
<kwwii> which is cryptic and scary ;)
<thorwil> kwwii: can't scare me after dealing with drupal an jquery-ui css ;)
<thorwil> still cryptic, of course
<kwwii> :p
<zniavre> bg[NORMAL]      = "#whatever_color"
<thorwil> zniavre: that affects the scrollbar button and border, but not the trough
<zniavre> http://img230.imageshack.us/img230/217/capturedw.png
<zniavre> i misunderstand so ... sorry
<zniavre> i believed trough was the small line around the scrollbar
<thorwil> no worries
<thorwil> i tried all the fg, bg and base states. none of them changed the trough color. makes no sense to me
<zniavre> sorry to ask but , what is trough ?
<zniavre> :o)
<thorwil> zniavre: the scrollbar area minus the button/slider (and steppers)
<thorwil> the scrollbar background, basically
<zniavre> o ok
<thorwil> i found 2 references saying it should be bg[ACTIVE], but doesn't work here
 * thorwil shuts down to install new cpu/mobo/ram
<tgpraveen> mac_v: can you confirm whether this finally made it in karmic or not https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/436462 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436462 in humanity-icon-theme "Have different icons for usb hardisks and pendrives" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mac_v> tgpraveen: why dont you convince lool to update it ;)
<tgpraveen> hmm so it didn't make it in. ok will convince lool then
<mac_v> zniavre: hi... you seem to have a different version of twf from what i have [v0.2.1-2]... what is the version number and how/where do i get it? :)
<kwwii> I guess we should set up the packaged humanity stuff in bzr so that we can start to think about the first update
<knome> kwwii, do the release first
<knome> :P
<kwwii> knome: it is too late to change anything but important bugs
<kwwii> important=major
<knome> :P
<knome> bulls...eye ;P
<mac_v> kwwii: so no more humanity updates until release? 29th? and maybe a first update after the release ?
<knome> luckily we can do changes in xubuntu
<mac_v> ;) lucky $#$@$##@
<tgpraveen> kwwii: um after the release in the first update can there be new icons/ such fixes?
<tgpraveen> wouldn't it be better to do a final release on like 15 or 16
<tgpraveen> that's when most people were palnning to do the final updates on other teams iirc
<kwwii> tgpraveen: it is not up to me when the release is...I did set the artwork deadlines though and we are *way* past them
<knome> bbl ->
<kwwii> mac_v: I am not saying that there is 0% chance, but rather that it is very low and we should not plan on it
<kwwii> in the end, getting the fixes in are important
<kwwii> but someone needs to communicate to me which changes are important, needed in the next release, etc
<mac_v> kwwii: no probs for me either way... :) just checking ;)
<kwwii> mac_v: I'll get the current package in lp and we can work on getting something together by tonight, if you'll be around
<mac_v> kwwii: sure...  hmm... actually a couple of icons will be updated today... i'll upload them asap :)
<mac_v> ping me when you are free
<kwwii> mac_v: I'm looking into setting it up in lp now...going to take my son to judo in about half and hour but I'll be back after that
<mac_v> kwwii: could we do it when you get back? ... that would be nice :)
<kwwii> mac_v: yes, definitely ;)
<dashua> kwwii, Did you get a chance to look at the HumanLogin update with the mock up buttons?
<tgpraveen> um.. so I am somewhat of a noob so have a confusion, you guys are going to make a new updated package with new icons,etc but whether it will be pushed in karmic or not is not decided right?
<dashua> I was able to get murrine buttons while keeping the rest of the theme as is.
<kwwii> tgpraveen: eventually, it will be make it into karmic, yes
<kwwii> tgpraveen: but I am not sure if that can happen before or after release yet
<tgpraveen> oh ok. thanks.
<tgpraveen> kwwii: changing icons after the final release .has it ever in the past ?
<kwwii> tgpraveen: yes, of course ;)
<kwwii> we do fix bugs in between releases as well ;)
<zniavre> mac_v, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/The+Unofficial+Widget+Factory+%28DEB%29?content=84209
<kwwii> dashua: yes, I saw it (have it running on my laptop). waiting for mat to have a look (he isn't online currently)
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/27336/screenshot_001_5Ul2lS.png
<dashua> kwwii, That is not GDM, but it will look the same
<dashua> Ok thx :)
<darkmatter> http://blog.mahboy.com/archives/174 *takes for test drive*
<kwwii> hrm, how does one set up a new branch under a team...it always add +junk in between
<kwwii> ahhh, now I get it
<kwwii> ok, the current package version is at code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release
<mac_v> zniavre: thanks...
<kwwii> mac_v: get all your suggested changes in order and we can update the package...preferably per email
 * mac_v bbl
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<LaserJock> kwwii: around?
<kwwii> LaserJock: I am heading out, catch me in about an hour
<dashua> kwwii, http://img243.imageshack.us/img243/443/capture1t.png
<dashua> http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/4853/capturerg.png
<dashua> Screenies courtesy of znivare
<dashua> Base color can be switched back to black if needed, but the mock up was dark.
<dashua> light*
<LaserJock> kwwii: 1 hr ping :-)
<FLOZz> Bye _o/
<kwwii> LaserJock: hey
<kwwii> sorry, had one more beer than I thought I would :p
<kwwii> dashua: mat mentioned that in the final mockups the buttons were no longer light
<knome> kwwii, lol, shame on you
<kwwii> knome: shame on me that I didn't stay at the bar :p
<knome> kwwii, exactly
<kwwii> LaserJock: dude, wassup?
<kwwii> mac_v: any idea which changes need to go in?
<kwwii> note that tomorrow is the very last day that *anything* can be changed in karmic what-so-ever
<LaserJock> kwwii: I'm trying to figure out what to do with Edubuntu's gdm setup for Karmic
<LaserJock> kwwii: I talked to ogra and he suggested I just ditch all the Edubuntu customizations (since they're all for the "old" gdm) and do a proper job in Lucid
<kwwii> LaserJock: for ubuntu, all we have is a normal gtk and metacity theme (along with an extra icon them)
<kwwii> LaserJock: right, that would be my suggestion as well
<kwwii> if you do nothing, it will get the default gnome theme
<kwwii> LaserJock: essentially, gdm themeing is now making a gtkrc and metacity.xml and setting those values in a postinst script for the user gdm
<mac_v> kwwii: hei..back... give me a couple of mins
<kwwii> gdm is now a normal gnome session
<LaserJock> kwwii: how is the background set?
<kwwii> LaserJock: per gconf key
<kwwii> in the postinst script
<LaserJock> k
<kwwii> it is all gconf keys
<kwwii> not sure which package they put that in though
<kwwii> pitti would know more details...I just told him which keys to set and the necessary values of the keys
<mac_v> kwwii: hei... U1 wants the panel icons for -idle and -offline , DanRabbit already has them , he'd be adding the shortly
<LaserJock> kwwii: k, thanks for the info
<mac_v> then gpm-mouse , gpm-keyboard , gpm-phone panel icons are on their way
 * ckontros waves
<kwwii> LaserJock: no worries, if you need any help just let me know
<kwwii> mac_v: ok, send me an email and I will update things..I have to redo my package anyway
<mac_v> kwwii: hey.. i'm not sure o the U1 icon... will edit it an send tomorrow
<mac_v> of*
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-14
<krabador> no changes in artwork until the stable?
<mac_v> kwwii: icons are done, just checking with asac if the bluetooth naming has changed... and will send the email
<kwwii> mac_v: great, thanks
<mac_v> kwwii: do you want the apport icon to be red too ? > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/humanity-icon-theme/+bug/450825/comments/3
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450825 in humanity-icon-theme "color regression: no colors in default panel icons" [Undecided,New]
<kwwii> mac_v: yeah, that would make sense I guess
<mac_v> ok
<kwwii> orange or red I guess
<mac_v> kwwii: hmm , lol... i was thinking orange too..
<mac_v> kwwii: but the other icons either use red or grey... so do we use orange for this or just stick with red?
<kwwii> stick with red, I guess
<mac_v> ok
<mac_v> kwwii: you have upto rev 406 , right?
<mac_v> https://code.launchpad.net/~elementaryart/humanity/Humanity
<kwwii> mac_v: you might want to look at lp:
<kwwii> ops
<kwwii> lp:~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release
<mac_v> kwwii: i saw this https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release ,seems like you have upto rev 406...  but couldnt be sure , just checking
<mac_v> kwwii: also i few icons need to be removed , so
<kwwii> mac_v: right, that is the same
<mac_v>  also a few*
<kwwii> phone, bbiab
<kwwii> re
<kwwii> mac_v: btw, would you be interested in coming to UDS?
<mac_v> kwwii: Interested yes... :) but unfortunately cant make it in November ... :(
<kwwii> ;(
<kwwii> maybe next time
<kwwii> I think you'll get an email with an official invitation very sooon
<kwwii> jfyi ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: awesome ... thanks... but my timing always sucks :/
<mac_v> hope i make it next time :)
<kwwii> mac_v: essentially, you can get my bzr branch and then change it as you want, push it to your bzr and then ask for a merge
<kwwii> mac_v: I'll get you a t-shirt ;)
<kwwii> then you can tell everyone you were there :p
<mac_v> nice :D
<mac_v> kwwii: when merging should i also edit the debian/changelog?... or is it the reviewer how is to edit that?
<mac_v> who has*
 * mac_v waits for kwwii to push changes :)
<kwwii> mac_v: you should edit the changelog
<mac_v> kwwii: ok , so what will be new version?
<mac_v> version#
<mac_v> last was >  humanity-icon-theme (0.4.1ubuntu4)
<darkmatter> 0.4.1n00buntu5? :o
<mac_v> darkmatter: i was thinking  humanity-icon-theme (0.4.2-0ubuntu0)
<mac_v> ;)
<darkmatter> bah :P
<mac_v> or is it  > (0.4.2-0ubuntu1)
<kwwii> 0.4.1n00buntu5 would be best
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> mac_v: we can do this update as 0.4.1ubuntu5
<mac_v> ok
<kwwii> and then when there is major update switch to 0.4.2
<darkmatter> haha! I still remembered my goofy ubuntu revisioning! xD
<kwwii> mac_v: can you point me to what you've done?
<mac_v>   * Editing apport icon to red ; LP: #450825 .
<mac_v>   * Adding 24px Bluetooth icon and renaming previous greyscale icon to
<mac_v>     bluetooth-active. Removed app icons from Humanity-Dark which are no longer needed ;  LP: #437162
<mac_v>   * Edits to user status icons to avoid using English characters in the bubbles ;
<mac_v> 	LP: #439743 .
<mac_v>   * Adding gpm-* icons ; LP: #449334
 * darkmatter return to messing with the gnome-main-menu sources
<mac_v>   * Adding U1 icons ; LP: #438641
<mac_v>   * Correcting drive-* label ; LP: #436462
<mac_v>   * Different icons for volume mute and volume-0  , LP: #444548
<mac_v> kwwii: ^
<kwwii> mac_v: ok, looks good
<kwwii> thorwil: thanks for putting up the lucid page
<thorwil> kwwii: np :)
<kwwii> thorwil: still sure you cannot come to UDS?
<thorwil> kwwii: no. my answer back then referred to just that one UDS :)
<kwwii> thorwil: then please come!
<kwwii> thorwil: I'll get an invitation out to you asap
<thorwil> kwwii: invitations come with sponsoring?
<kwwii> thorwil: yes, sponsoring comes with it
<kwwii> we need to get it out asap, as you'll have to book flights
<kwwii> we ahve a travel agency in belgium which can take care of it, or you can do it yourself and we'll pay you back
<thorwil> kwwii: somehow i managed to never fly. pretty clueless regarding int. travel :)
<kwwii> thorwil: I let the travel agent take care of it...just booked all my flights until january
<thorwil> Monday 16 Nov - Friday 20 Nov 2009 .. somehow i had december in mind. well, doesn't matter, except for less time for preparation :)
<thorwil> kwwii: cool
<kwwii> thorwil: right, you should plan on arriving Sunday and leaving either Friday evening, or Saturday
<kwwii> there will be an email in your inbox asap
<kwwii> mac_v: the only thing that I noticed was wrong, was an error in the changelog entry which
<mac_v> kwwii: was it the second line ? bluetooth icon mention?
<kwwii> nope, line 17
<kwwii> mac_v: there was an extra return in it, so it saw the last LP: #number part as a new entry
<mac_v> oh...ok  /me will be more careful next time :)
<kwwii> mac_v: no worries, that can happen to anyone
<mac_v> kwwii: when is the last day to decide about the UDS? [that is if i receive the invite ;) ]
<kwwii> mac_v: I just merged the packaging, so everything is done, yeah!
<kwwii> mac_v: emails are being sent out now, the decision would need to be made asap, or the flight prices will be too high
<mac_v> oh.. yeah... thats true..
<darkmatter> oi... so much work to do, and I'm to tired to do it atm
<kwwii> ohhh, I just love it when update-manager crashes half-way through
<ubunter> have you planned to change something until the 29?
<kwwii> ?
<kwwii> ubunter: not sure I understand your question
<ubunter> kwwii, i'm asking if i can expect some changes in artwork until the 29
<kwwii> ubunter: the last changes in the artwork are already commited although there might be last minute changes to fix any major bugs
<ubunter> kwwii, every 3-4 days i use a karmic daily live
<kwwii> the last upload was this morning
<ubunter> kwwii, only for bugs'
<ubunter> ?
<kwwii> so as of the next iso's everything should be up to date
<ubunter> ok
<kwwii> ubunter: yes, only for major bugs during the release cycle
<kwwii> erm, release candidate part of the cycle, I should have said
<ubunter> "system" in ubuntu menu haven't the icons
<ubunter> "preferences" "administration" are without icons
<ubunter> it's a new set?
<mac_v> ubunter: that is a new change from upstream ;)
<ubunter> ok
<mac_v> ubunter: Bug 407621
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons, system menu" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
 * mac_v wonders who Frank Schoep is ...
<kwwii> mac_v: Frank used to work on ubuntu-artwork
<kwwii> he is a young dutch guy
<kwwii> mac_v: anyway...I have permission to upload these latest changes...is that *anything* else you would like to see included in karmic?
<kwwii> as in, this time is the very, very, very last time
<kwwii> if not, I will tell them to upload it now
 * kwwii runs to the bank, bbiab
<kwwii> mac_v: feel free to respond here, I'll catch it when i get back
<mac_v> re
<mac_v> kwwii: nope nothing else... its good to go
<kwwii> mac_v: cool, thanks
<mac_v> kwwii: actually thanks to you ... :)
<kwwii> glad to help ;)
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<mat_t> mac_v: kwwii: do we have an svg for tomboy notes icon?
<thorwil> kwwii: just got the invitation. had to pull it out of junk 0.o
<mac_v> mat_t: nope.
<mac_v> mat_t: you asked for humanity... right? else the hicolor has an svg
<mat_t> mac_v: ok, thanks
<kwwii> thorwil: cool, good that you didn't miss it ;)
<thorwil> it's actually a new feature (or changed pref?) with Karmic's Evolution to bold and count unread messages in Junk. at first i thought: how annoying. but this is the 2nd time it helped me catch a false positive (i have a habit of skimming junk once a day, anyway, though)
<jonian_g> hi all
<jonian_g> kwwii: hi, I saw the changed software store icon and it looks a bit out of place. I had created an icon for software store some time ago that you might want to check it out: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/1541424/Screenshot.png
<jonian_g> *software center
<kwwii> jonian_g: did you do that with the svg or the png?
<kwwii> jonian_g: if it is svg, please send it to me
<kwwii> it has the older gradient which is nicer
<kwwii> btw, did mpt ask for this change? he mentioned it as well ;)
<kwwii> heading off to bed soon, night
<jonian_g> it is svg. I had uploaded it once in the humanity bzr but mac_v removed it because we were not supposed to create icons for canonical apps
<jonian_g> do you want me to upload it to humanity bzr?
<jonian_g> I have 48px and 24px
<jonian_g> BTW, the gradient is a bit modified from the original
<kwwii> jonian_g: best would be to upload the svg with any resulting pngs
<kwwii> it goes in the app itself, not the icon theme
<kwwii> I have the original svg, if you are interested...I thought about tweaking it a bit
<kwwii> anyway...I really have to go to bed now
<kwwii> almost 1am here
<jonian_g> yep, i'd love to
<kwwii> do you have my email address?
<jonian_g> no
<jonian_g> please send it to me
<kwwii> lol, I don't have yours ;)
<kwwii> kwwii at canonical dot com
<jonian_g> ok
<kwwii> sleep now
<kwwii> see you soon
<jonian_g> goodnight
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-15
<mac_v> jonian_g: kwwii:  <mac_v> mpt: any reason for the software store icon being so very pale in the smaller sizes? icon looks a bit sick ;)
<mac_v>  * mpt bangs head on desk
<mac_v>   <mac_v> \o/
<mac_v>  <mpt> mac_v, it was so the outlines would look sharper, so that it would look more obviously like a bag
<mac_v>  <mac_v> mpt: but still the present color is a bit weird .... check the color of the "other" icon.. in the departments... that could be used...anyways just mentioning ...
<mac_v>  <mpt> mac_v, true, but too late for that now
<mac_v> kwwii: mpt said it was too late... is there anyway we could fix this? the icon really looks too pale ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: hehe.. i poked mpt just yesterday regarding this ... luckily all are in agreement
<kwwii> mac_v: no, it is now too late to change anything before release
<mac_v> kwwii: oh , i didnt mean immediately... but along with the next Software center updates we can update the icon :)
<mac_v> kwwii: if you could send me your source icons , i could try it in a different shade ;)
<mac_v> different shade == shade from "other" categories icon ;p
<mac_v> or could be easier if you did the edit too ;)
<kwwii> mac_v: give me your email address again (I lost it) and I'll send it to you
<mac_v> kwwii: lol... its in the notify-osd copyright too ...
<mac_v> PM>
<kwwii> mac_v: can you confirm that the notify icons are still messed up?
<mac_v> kwwii: yup
<kwwii> still showing the green?
<mac_v> kwwii: yes , they show the gpm-icons only
<kwwii> ok, I am talking to one of the bosses to work this out
<mac_v> awesome :)
<kwwii> mac_v: just got an email from mark asking about the "packages out of date" icon in the notification are of the panel
<kwwii> mac_v: it seems that there is a colorful icon still being used
<kwwii> I am not sure exactly which icon he means, but he would like it fixed ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: i believe it is the gtk-warning icons... he has asked earlier too , but that needs a code change , from what i understand , if mvo agrees we can fix it ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: i think mat_t knows more about that
<kwwii> mat_t: any info? ^---^
<kwwii> mac_v: do you know which icon is currently being shown?
<kwwii> just a description would do...I do not know how to make it display on my system
<mac_v> kwwii: its the dialogue-warning icon or one of its symlinks  , form the status folder
<kwwii> mac_v: killer, thanks
<mac_v> the orange /!\ icon
<kwwii> cool, do you know if mvo knows about this already?
<mat_t> mac_v: yeah, we need a monochrome icon, but it should only appear in the panel (not anywhere else)
<mat_t> kwwii: ^
<mac_v> mat_t: it would need a code change... tell mvo that mark wants it :p  shouldnt be hard to fix it or convince mvo ;)
<mat_t> I'm very busy with other stuff atm - kwwii could you ping mvo about it?
<kwwii> mac_v: does he already know about it?
<mac_v> kwwii: mvo just agreed to fix it in -desktop
<mat_t> thx mac_v! :)
<kwwii> mac_v: well, he said he knows how not that he will do it
<kwwii> mac_v: let me know when the icon is done and we can put it in the theme asap
<mac_v> kwwii: ah , ok.. i'll do it asap ;)   /me curses the one who cannot be named ;p
<kwwii> lol
<kwwii> this might give us a window to get the notify-osd fixes in
<mac_v> kwwii: done , the icons are in lp:humanity
<kwwii> mac_v: is that the only change since yesterday?
<mac_v> yup
<kwwii> cool beans, thanks
<kwwii> mac_v: btw, all the panel icons are 22x22 not 24
<mac_v> kwwii: just did both , :)
<kwwii> mac_v: hehe, now I noticed it...sorry for lecturing
<mac_v> np :)
<kwwii> mac_v: what did you change in document-export.svg?
<kwwii> mac_v: really bad idea to add a change without telling me ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: actually i didnt.. DanRabbit had edited ,lool didnt carry forward the icon...  i just synced it.
<mac_v> ;)
<kwwii> shit
<kwwii> ok, so don't say anything about what I am about to say in ubuntu-desktop
<mac_v> kwwii: just a sec
<mac_v> kwwii: it was a very minor edit , you wont even notice if dont compare it with the previous version , DanRabbit just edited it to be a little better
<kwwii> that is basically what I told pitti but I am not sure if he will accept that change
<mac_v> kwwii: which commit was pitti mentioning?
<mac_v> the export was edited only in yesterday's  commit
<kwwii> mac_v: yes, and I asked you if anything else had changed since we did the last release
<kwwii> when I merge branches everything gets copied
<mac_v> kwwii: nothing was edited after yesterday's commit
<kwwii> mac_v: yes, that icon was changed
<mac_v> kwwii: not possible
<kwwii> dude, trust me...I didn't make this up...bzr tells me it is new
<kwwii> erm, not new, but changed
<mac_v> kwwii: could you point me to which commit > https://code.launchpad.net/~elementaryart/humanity/Humanity
<kwwii> hrm, launchpad is down for some reason...give me a minute and I can show you
<DanRabbit> ay... Look before you leap?
<mac_v> DanRabbit: do you see any change i'v done?
<mac_v> DanRabbit: i can see any commit to the export icon after you have edited it
<mac_v> cant*
<kwwii> boah, lp refuses to show me the page with the commits
<kwwii> brb
<mac_v> kwwii: this is in commit 13 itself > * updated to include various small changes to documents-*, synaptic actions
<mac_v> kwwii: you can notice the bzr commit for the icon > http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-art-pkg/humanity/release/revision/13
<mac_v> after which i havent edited anything
<kwwii> well, today I branched both the release and humanity cleanly and updated the icons
<kwwii> that change was noticed by bzr
<kwwii> so something changed somehow sometime
<kwwii> or something was missed before
<kwwii> not sure
<mac_v> kwwii: something is wrong with bzr then :/ http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~elementaryart/humanity/Humanity/files/head%3A/Humanity/actions/48/ shows the last edit only in rev 406 which was where i reverted the icons  , that was 6 days ago :/
<kwwii> well, lp hates me apparently
<kwwii> it works about 30% of the time
<kwwii> it is a mimetemplate with a purple-ish arrow on it, right?
<DanRabbit> either that or orange arrow, I don't remember...
<DanRabbit> mac_v: I can see up to rev 412, just your changes for bugs
<mac_v> kwwii: yeah , thats the one.
<kwwii> well, don't worry about it...it is in the update and that is the end of it
<kwwii> they might reject it, but I doubt it
<kwwii> it comes with a request from mark ;)
<mac_v> DanRabbit: exactly the last edit for that icon was in rev 406
<mac_v> kwwii: hehe ;) nice
<DanRabbit> I don't think that it will really affect anything. The only app I've ever seen use it is Inkscape.
<DanRabbit> In fact, they didn't even start using it until after I'd put it in :p
<mac_v> DanRabbit: the 406 was the rev where i reverted after the wrong merge
<DanRabbit> ah!
<mac_v> kwwii: did you get the mail for the Software center icon? maybe we could push that as well ;p
 * mac_v brb
<kwwii> mac_v: no, as with the document-export icons, this is not the time for minor changes
<mac_v>  ..ok  ;)
<MadsRH> kwwii -> Yes a quick yes/no question. Are there any changes to the system sound between Jaunty and Karmic?
<mac_v> MadsRH: yes
<MadsRH> i mean: Just a quick ;-)
<mac_v> MadsRH: oh just a min!
<kwwii> mac_v: no changes to the existing sounds, no
<mac_v> MadsRH: you meant the audio sounds...! i thought the applet :/ oops sorry
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> MadsRH: ^
<kwwii> MadsRH: there might be extra sounds added from some apps or such
<MadsRH> kwwii, mac_v: Thanks
<MadsRH> kwwii: yes, like Empathy
<MadsRH> I'm working on some sound and hope to have something to "show" at UDS, but it's no easy task
<mac_v> MadsRH: Bug #400485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 400485 in ubuntu-sounds "Empathy sounds not in default ubuntu theme" [Low,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/400485
<kwwii> MadsRH: exactly :)
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<psyke83> hi
<mac_v> psyke83: hey , you familiar with the industrial theme?
<psyke83> mac_v: not much, why?
<mac_v> engine rather*
<psyke83> I never looked at it in too much detail
<mac_v> psyke83: have you tried the human login theme?
<psyke83> I didn't look at the code, but it's being used on my karmic installation
<psyke83> is there a problem with it?
<mac_v> psyke83: no problem , i'm just hacking it to use it as a session theme ;)
<mac_v> psyke83: with the human login theme , when i adjust the gtk_color_scheme = "fg_color  the border around the menus changes
<mac_v> I'm using a murrine engine for the main theme and only for the menu i try to use the industrial engine
<mac_v> style "industrial-menuitem"
<mac_v> {
<mac_v>   xthickness = 3
<mac_v>   ythickness = 3
<mac_v> }
<mac_v> how do i set the fg color for this alone?
<psyke83> can I see the gtkrc?
<mac_v> just a sec
<mac_v> psyke83: http://paste.ubuntu.com/294210/
<mac_v> the gtkrc is a bit clumsy, I'v started off with dashua's hanso and some from a theme i use , and mixed a few stuff there and there ;) but just havent figured out the white borders.. :(
<psyke83> I don't see any white borders?
<mac_v> psyke83: switch to the human login theme , you'll notice the 1px white outline around all menus ,
<psyke83> the same white outlines as the dividers and widget outlines?
<mac_v> well its not fully white as it was initially , but  that changes with the gtk_color_scheme's fg_color
<mac_v> psyke83: yeah , thats the one
<dashua> mac_v, Try hacking on this bzr branch lp:~dashua/human-theme/humantheme
<dashua> I'm trying to get the buttons to actually look like this http://launchpadlibrarian.net/33111791/gdm-selected-4.png
<dashua> Industrial does not this well.  I made them light, but the later mock up was dark
<dashua> do*
<psyke83> mac_v: you want the "industrial-menuitem" style to use the industrial engine?
<mac_v> psyke83: yup
<mac_v> oh damn it! i didnt mention engine! :/
<psyke83> http://paste.ubuntu.com/294215/
<mac_v> psyke83: silly me! i forgot to mention the engine :/  .. no wonder no option worked ;)
<mac_v> lol , it works now :)
<psyke83> ;)
<psyke83> mac_v: if you're using part of the murrine theme, you may want to experiment with higher values of lightborder_shade
<mac_v> dashua: is the button industrial?
<psyke83> kwwii: actually, it would be nice to increase this slightly for the default theme, it makes progressbars and sliders more distinct
<mac_v> psyke83: hmm? i didnt understand
<psyke83> mac_v: it's a murrine engine option that creates an outline around widgets
<psyke83> it's helpful for dark themes
<mac_v> oh
 * mac_v checks
<dashua> The default HumanLogin is.  I started using murrine in my branch.
<zniavre2> good evening
<psyke83> hi
<dashua> zniavre, Hey mate
 * zniavre2 is trying to make a new computer but it's not possible
<zniavre2> good thing im using xfce
<mac_v> psyke83: hmm , yeah, it helps for widgets like the tabs... if i set it to the main theme it has changed a lot of the other settings.. i'v *tried* to use the same by using the contrast options... so have to tweak all again ;)
<psyke83> ;)
<zniavre2> the xsplash of xfce is awesome
<dashua> zniavre2, Yah, they're artwork is really nice
<dashua> their*
 * mac_v wonders if dashua's comment was a stab at someone ;p
<zniavre2> some of you are designers of xfce right ?
<dashua> mac_v, Not all.  I am a Humanity lover as well, especially the monochrome panel.  You know that ;)
 * dashua sends mac_v some <3
<mac_v> dashua: j/k
<mac_v> ;)
<psyke83> kwwii: sent a mail re: the theme
<dashua> I'm trying to get a light lighborder_shade on the GTKButton and it is not playing nice
<dashua> dark button
<psyke83> mac_v: re: the volume applet icon, did you change it to the way I proposed some time ago? Muted icon is a dark speaker icon, with three light volume bars (bars, not dots)
<psyke83> I did an update and saw the way I proposed, but I'm not sure if that was because I modified the icon in inkscape. I did a fresh re-install and the icon changed back to the ghosted speaker with three dots
<mac_v> psyke83: your idea is now used for volume=0
<mac_v> psyke83: that was due to a wrong icon update ;)
<psyke83> mac_v: hmm, that's weird... why is it back to the old way now? I'm up-to-date
<psyke83> ah, maybe I need to log out and back in, my laptop's been on for a day or so
<mac_v> psyke83: Bug #444548
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 444548 in humanity-icon-theme "Not having a muted icon for the volume applet causes confusion" [Undecided,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/444548
<psyke83> cool, thanks
<psyke83> I probably have the update, but need to refresh the panel
<psyke83> mac_v: what's your e-mail address? I'll forward the mail that I just sent Ken, so you can see the diff with the lightborder_shade
<psyke83> mac_v: sent ;)
<mac_v> awesome.. thanks :)
<psyke83> that's for the regular theme, but you can probably imagine how it would affect a dark theme
<psyke83> it makes widgets more distinct
<psyke83> there also seems to be a white pixel at each corner of progressbars with the current Human theme, which looks a bit off to me
<mac_v> ah ! /me starts cursing mpt :/   the missing icons from gnome panel keeps getting reported as humanity bug :/
<mac_v> at the same time doesnt leave out andreasn ;p
<psyke83> I can't say that I'm a fan of this particular design decision ;)
<mac_v> psyke83: checkout the title of the latest humanity bug for the icon > Bug 452513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452513 in humanity-icon-theme "Incomplete default icon package ( Karmic ) (dup-of: 407621)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452513
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 407621 in libgnome "(design decision) Icons missing from context menu , dialogue buttons , firefox bookmark favicons, system menu" [Wishlist,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/407621
<mac_v> cool title "incomplete package"  ;p
<psyke83> honestly though, it does seem like a bug rather than a design choice
<psyke83> I can't be bothered myself, I just set buttons_have_icons and menus_have_icons to enabled on new installs
<mac_v> psyke83: me too.. i tried telling mpt the panel definitely looks like a bad bug..
<kwwii> psyke83: responded
<psyke83> kwwii: thanks ;)
<kwwii> wow, I left 3 hours ago and had 30 unread emails...I come back and have 1010
<kwwii> erm
<kwwii> 110
<kwwii> I am not *that* popular (yet!) ;)
<psyke83> hmm, seems a little low. I'll write a few more, don't worry
<kwwii> lol
<andreasn> mac_v, huh? what did I do now?
<mac_v> andreasn: nothing new... /me still not happy with the icon removal...
<andreasn> right
<mac_v> andreasn: humanity already has 2-3 bugs regarding the missing icons ;)
<mac_v> andreasn: folks seem to think its a theme issue... guess it was a bad timing for the default theme switch ;p
<andreasn> I see
<andreasn> well, I think it needs to be well communicated in the Karmic release notes what's going on
<andreasn> one thing that I would like to continue to investigate is why Ubuntu looks more busy and noisy compared to other operating systems
<mac_v> andreasn: atleast the panel needs to be corrected.. it looks very odd when only 1 part of the menu doesnt have icons. vuntz might be convinced if you or mpt mention it ;)
<mac_v> andreasn: busy/noisy as in?
<andreasn> not clean
<andreasn> visually
<andreasn> some of it is alignment
<mac_v> andreasn: oh.. looking forward to your blog/analysis :)
<mac_v> s/to/for
<andreasn> if I can figure something out :/
<andreasn> one thing we never managed to do (with the old guidelines) was to use a icon for every menu item
<andreasn> we did try for 10 years though
<andreasn> and I've always wondered how the icon for "user log" looked, especially compared to system log in Pidgin looked like
<mac_v> andreasn: could you comment on https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=598459
<ubottu> Gnome bug 598459 in gnome-volume-control "the mute icon is used when the volume is set to 0 but not muted" [Normal,Unconfirmed]
<mac_v> andreasn: the volume=0 needs an icon , any suggestions
<mac_v> there is a stock_volume-0 icon which is not used by volume applet
<kwwii> mac_v: I think that was a (stupid) decision from the developers
<kwwii> volume=0 is not mute
<mac_v> kwwii: ah , you are here too , pls comment on the bgo bug :)
<kwwii> un-mute-ing brings you back to the level before (or it should at least)
<kwwii> mute is a funtion seperate from volume level
 * mac_v agrees
<kwwii> hi andreasn, btw ;)
<psyke83> kwwii & mac_v: is it possible to have a distinction in muted? You could make it identical to unmuted, but with an X overlaid on the speaker
<kwwii> psyke83: in my opinion, it would be optimal to have the muted icon really an overlay on the current sound level
<kwwii> an X or whatever on the current sound level
<mac_v> psyke83: like how notify-osd does it
<mac_v> the mute should just be an overlay over the volume level
<mac_v> but thats a different issue ;)
 * mac_v just realized he repeated what kwwii just said :(  needs to read back before replying
<kwwii> anyway, time for sleep
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-16
<troy_s> kwwii: Is there any chance of getting more animation frames into the wireless connecting animation of the monochrome icons?
<troy_s> Depressing.
<picklesworth> Hey :) Sorry, I can't stick around to say much (must sleep...), but I just want to prod bug #436487 , which hasn't had any movement yet. I provided a fix, so should be a simple merge that magically enables 3 new wallpapers!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 436487 in ubuntu-wallpapers "Not all backgrounds are shown" [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/436487
<darkmatter> troy_s: depressing would be? I'm guessing the complette lack of any artistic progress in linux in general, and the continued reliance on 1196 and 'not created here' graphical styles that make it feel like a cheap ripoff? :o
<kwwii> picklesworth: hey, thanks for pointing that out
<kwwii> picklesworth: you should have said something earlier...I cannot change anything now
<kwwii> and hadn't noticed that bug before
<mac_v> kwwii: do you want this bug fixed?  > Bug 452704
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 452704 in humanity-icon-theme "Karmic, No icon for iBus and associated input engines" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/452704
<mac_v> seems like ibus uses separate icon ibus-off for that
<mac_v> mat_t , kwwii: the gdm still doesnt have icons for the gpm-* in the white glow style
<mac_v> oh.. lol .. the power icon has been removed  , guess that solves the gpm-* ;p
<zniavre2_> :o)
<zniavre2_> if there is no solution , then there is no problem ...
 * darkmatter removes mac_v
<kwwii> mac_v: honestly, I have no idea what an iBus is ;)
<mac_v> kwwii: seems to be something that controls the keyboard layout and setup, check from the system > preferences > ibus prefs
 * mac_v doesnt use it either :/
<kwwii> eventually, all the icons in the panel need to be in the same style, so I guess having it would be good ;)
<mac_v> mat_t_: you beat me to it ;) /me was just about to comment the same ;) Bug 450903
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 450903 in hundredpapercuts "Documentation should have a shortcut in Nautilus" [Undecided,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/450903
<darkmatter> iBus = the thing Apple employees use to mass commute to work in the morning :P
<mac_v> kwwii: i meant is it release essential ? ;)
<kwwii> mac_v: no, I would guess not
<mac_v> \o/
<kwwii> mac_v: as in, I don't have anyone who could push it in any more
<mac_v> thats enough to be non-critical ...
<mac_v> ;)
<mat_t_> mac_v: at least once I beat you... :)
<kwwii> picklesworth: hey, thanks for poking me about that bug, it is fixed now :)
<kwwii> picklesworth: I always search for "wallpaper" bugs...have to remeber to look for background too
<zniavre_> hello / bonjour
<zniavre_> the white ubuntu logo on usplash where it is installed please
<zniavre_> it seems to be too zoomed on this pc but looks ok on my laptop
<zniavre_> but on my laptop the background of gdm is a bit "dirty?"
<mac_v> zniavre_: i have the same problem too.. are you using a widescreen?
<mac_v> the logo looks ugly :/
<mac_v> for me it gets stretched horizontally and creates a weird effect
<zniavre_> 1600x1200x105hertz  on pc (uggly logo)    1024x768x60hertz on laptop (logo ok)
<zniavre_> i do not think it's widescreen no?
<zniavre_> bbl
<kwwii> it should be somewhere like /usr/share/xsplash
<zniavre2_> éé i forgot this new slow laptop
<mac_v> the /usr/share/images/xsplash ,is where the wallpaper and stuff are , but this logo is pulled from somewhere else
<mac_v> zniavre2_: i think mat_t_ would know ;)
<kwwii> hrm, it might be in the usplash
<kwwii> if it's in the usplash you'll need to get the package
<mac_v> kwwii: the sad part it the logo looks good when i test it in virtual box , but on my laptop it gets stretched and looks awkward :/
<zniavre2_> same here on pc
<kwwii> mac_v: my guess is that the monitor detection is not going as well as it should
<mac_v> zniavre2_: /usr/share/icons/HumanLoginIcons/apps/64/computer.png
<kwwii> that is not the icon which is used for that, though it is the same visual thing
<mac_v> oh.. lol ;p
<kwwii> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/karmic/+source/usplash-theme-ubuntu/0.27 is what you want
<darkmatter> kwwii: monitor detection has never been good (at least for the last three or four releases). I always get defaulted to 800. last time my brother tried an install, it tossed his 1440 to 1280 xD
<kwwii> darkmatter: yepp, sad but true
<mac_v> yup , it is in the source
<zniavre> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/187396/Capture-1.png
<zniavre> i almost see it like that
<zniavre> maybe worst in real usplash
<kwwii> ouch
<kwwii> I am sure there is a bug about this
<zniavre> launchpad.net
<zniavre> oops sorry
 * mac_v feels that canonical wasted time on xsplash ;) could have used the plymouth instead ;p
<darkmatter> xsplash is nice, but the xsplash > gdm > xsplash feels weird. at least drop the post-login splash. a decent preload on gnome brings up the desktop in the blink of an eye anyway. also. take a leason from video apps. hide the mouse pointer unless the mouse is moved :P
<zniavre> darkmatter,  right
<mac_v> darkmatter: its actually *usplash* >  xsplash > gdm > xsplash
<mac_v> thats where the white logo is used
<kwwii> but in some cases it will be usplash, xsplash, usplash, xsplash, gdm xsplash
<kwwii> fsck and such
<darkmatter> or give a custom 'login' splash. as it is the peat meets repeat thing makes it feel 'jerky' even 'buggy'
<mac_v> lol , yeah.. the pointer is redundant  , when we already have a throbber ;p
<darkmatter> well.. it is buggy, but even if it wasn't it would still feel as such
<kwwii> darkmatter: actually, there is a really good bug report about some of those problems: bug #371591
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 371591 in usplash "flicker/tearing in bootsplashanimations could be avoided with retrace-syncing" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/371591
<darkmatter> kwwii: I get the tearing in vm. plus the cylon 'bounces'... it creates this bimbo-ish 'omfg! I'm loading!' sensation that makes me wanna beat it to death xD
<kwwii> darkmatter: hehe, yeah
<darkmatter> and as for post login. I'd personally expand on the way suse handles it (suse's gnome loading is pretty slick, but not perfect). basically animate the panels into place like suse does. maybe patch nautilus to animate in icons, but delay the animations for a second or two (basically force a hidden state until the local bits are fully loaded. since the default is to show the gdm background until the setting load, maybe even fade in the 
<picklesworth> kwwii: You're welcome, and thanks for merging the fix :)
<dashua> mac_v, ping
<dashua> http://www.speedyshare.com/958155553.html
<dashua> Tell me what you think of that when you get a chance :)
<dashua> Or anyone else kwwii, zniavre
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
<zniavre> i like the metacity
<zniavre> oops error
<zniavre> dashua,  hover the inactive buttons gives something strange
<zniavre> for metacity *
<dashua> Box drawn, you mean?
<darkmatter> cool. chrome os is chrome enhanced. go figure
<zniavre> http://img508.imageshack.us/img508/695/capture2p.png    in top left > close button on inactive xchat window
<mac_v> dashua: hey
<mac_v> dashua: looks good :) ... only the buttons have a sharp gradient in the middle
<darkmatter> eat my browser os! http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/10/chromeostheme2.jpg :P
<zniavre> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-enabledisable-ctrlaltbackspace-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
<benste> hi, as you're the one working with artwork packages I wanted to ask how to build a deb package for ubuntu which will just install some files into a specific dir
<benste> in absic packaging guide, only creating out of source code is explained
<benste> no one home ?
<dashua> zniavre, Yep.  Let me fix that.
<dashua> mac_v, Thx
<dashua> zniavre, Fixed and pushed.  :)
<dashua> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/27669/screenshot_qOj4t6.png
<BHSPitMonkey> nice
<kwwii> dashua: the panel looks nice
<dashua> kwwii, Thx :)
<dashua> I pushed it up with new metacity, should be pretty complete
<dashua> As an extra or something
<kwwii> cool
<kwwii> we could make a package out of it and put it in universe
<kwwii> and/or put it in a ppa
<dashua> Awesome :)
<kwwii> omg....http://www.crispycones.com/
<dashua> It's brancehd under human-theme in LP
<dashua> branched*
<dashua> kwwii, Damn, they look pretty delectable. :)
<kwwii> :p
<kwwii> dashua: cool, I'll look into it soon
<kwwii> but not tonight, too late on a friday for real work :p
<dashua> kwwii, Ok np :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-17
<thorwil> http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-blog/2009/october/london-2012-pictograms
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2009-10-18
<zniavre> http://img194.imageshack.us/img194/4268/captureli.png   > a bit too much transluscent
<FLOZz> Hello all  _o/
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-18
<iGoodtimz> i was wondering if there was anything that I could create for the next release of ubuntu, eg logos etc
<vish> [01:39] <kwwii> so who is coming to Bamberg Germany on the 23rd to see my concert?
<vish> kwwii¦ ooh! when is the concert?
<vish> not that i would be attending.. ;p
<daker> vish, anything about the DesignHub ?
<vish> doctormo , thorwil¦ daker would like to help us out, with the design hub..  Html/CSS/JQuery  are his playgrounds :)
<vish> daker¦ nothing new, just planning still..
<thorwil> daker: still in early planning stages
<vish> oh , how well thorwil and my planning align! ;p
<daker> also if you will use django i am in
<thorwil> daker: do you know something like http://github.com/jgm/gitit#readme in other languages? i guess i don't have to ask you about haskell :)
<thorwil> daker: doctormo has experience with django, too. and on my blog post about frameworks, i got only 2 comments, both in favor of django
<daker> +1 for me
<daker> thorwil, no i don't
<thorwil> i figure, if we store assets (submissions) in git or bzr, the same could be done for page content, too
<thorwil> but i don't know enough about how one would combine revision control and database
<daker> if i understand you would like to use bzr/git to store assets insted of the server/database
<daker> right ?
<thorwil> daker: yes. i assume that bzr/git are much more efficient at storing changes over time.
<thorwil> also, if someone submits derivative work, it would be great to model that as branching
<thorwil> not to forget that pushing and pulling assets without using the web interface would be abig plus
<daker> yeah
<thorwil> what i currently have in mind is a component system similar to what some frameworks offer. lets call them blocks
<thorwil> a whole page, a section of content or an uploaded file would all be blocks
<thorwil> so you have blocks inside blocks, in various combinations
<thorwil> access rights and revision control could happen per block
<thorwil> say you have a template for projects of a specific kind. to create new pages with that template could perhaps involve branching it
<daker> is there any blueprint for that ?
<daker> in another way are you going to disucss it in UDS ?
<thorwil> daker: no. i havn't discussed this with anyone, yet. maybe it would be a grat system. maybe it would be overkill and too hard to do
<thorwil> daker: i will surely discuss this with doctormo and vish, but outside sessions, most likely
<daker> thorwil, oki
<thorwil> though there are 3 blueprints where one could bring it up, perhaps. not on technical level
<thorwil> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-community
<thorwil> https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-design-in-open-source
<thorwil> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-research-to-design
 * daker is looking
<thorwil> they are all stubs, so far
<vish> thorwil¦ the mighty andreasn will also be there :-)
<andreasn> hello
<andreasn> mighty, and mighty...
<andreasn> :)
<thorwil> hi andreasn
<thorwil> yes, saw the wiki edit, too
<andreasn> subscribed to the blueprints above
<vish> thorwil¦ i think he is there for thunderbird, he was discussing it earlier a week or two ago.. the edit just reminded me  ;)
<vish> hehe, it will be funny if we switch from FF » chrome and evolution » TB for Natty ;p
<thorwil> and from linux to hurd!
<thorwil> and ship duke nukem forever open-source edition
<andreasn> :)
<andreasn> I want to talk, GNOME, Thunderbird and design during the week
<thorwil> well, Evolutions smells funny, but the cost of switching seems just a little too high to me, personally. though i made my mother use TB :)
<andreasn> it will be great to meet you guys in person
<thorwil> yes
<doctormo> thorwil, daker, vish: Morning
<vish> o/
<daker> morning doctormo
<doctormo> A week before we started talking about this sort of art submission website I was experimenting with a website
<doctormo> http://imagebin.ca/view/aBmfe7.html <- the idea was to have a website where submissions could have a one click packaging button.
<doctormo> There was a software center patch with generative 100x600 thumbnails and some clever reverse dep control on enhances to list out what was one of these sorts of packages.
<doctormo> I just wanted to throw this into the pile because the html/css/js and django might be useful for an art site. Or as a reference.
<daker> yes
<thorwil> morning doctormo
 * thorwil adds packaging to workflow thoughts
<doctormo> https://code.launchpad.net/~doctormo/doctormo-random/art-management-packaging <- pushed code in temporary location.
<doctormo> thorwil: do you do much packaging?
<thorwil> doctormo: none so far. it's on my learn-enough-once-you-need-it list :)
<doctormo> Ah ok, well part of the problem with packages is that you can't stick images into the index, so no thumbnails by default and no category indexing.
<thorwil> doctormo: my current briefing proposal reads "Foster quality and quantity of design efforts in the Free Software and Open-Source realm." as underlying goal
<thorwil> and "Create, deploy and maintain a website for managing design processes and assets." to be more specific
<doctormo> thorwil: Deployment and publishing ease would foster quality and quanitity.
<doctormo> Or am I misreading you
<thorwil> no, you just show how a good briefing works, i think :)
<thorwil> are social hurdles to participation in design efforts an issue? what would those be?
<Schendje> thorwil: do you mean online or offline?
<Schendje> thorwil: btw, where are you writing this, it sounds really interesting :)
<thorwil> Schendje: online
<thorwil> Schendje: currently a text file on my desktop. perhaps a blog post later on. all still far away from implementation
<Schendje> thorwil: heh, ok :)
<Schendje> thorwil: i'm doing an internship at red hat for which i'm doing a little research on design in the foss world
<Schendje> thorwil: so that's why i'm interested ;)
<thorwil> i see
<thorwil> Schendje: i'll be all ears what you found out
<Schendje> thorwil: sure
<Schendje> thorwil: can i talk to you in the upcoming weeks about design in the ubuntu community?
<thorwil> Schendje: sure. you should know the following post, then: http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/09/19/ubuntu-artwork-crisis/
<Schendje> thorwil: yeah, i do :)
<Schendje> thorwil: it's um, troubling :(
<doctormo> thorwil: I think there will be two social issues, clique avoidance and appreciation encouragement. We may also get a smaller problem with artists who aren't very good yet, but who's egos are burnt by being told they're not good enough yet.
<thorwil> doctormo: what do you mean with appreciation encouragement?
<doctormo> thorwil: Someone posts an image, it's really cool, 200 people look at it, no one comments.
<thorwil> good points, i changed "social hurdles" to "social issues"
<thorwil> ah, yes
<doctormo> thorwil: Could you send me a note and a comment on deviantArt and I'll try and clean up your dA no email bug.
<thorwil> doctormo: with what content? it's a bug? i thought it's an intentional lack by deviantart
<doctormo> thorwil: It's a bug to me, even if it's not to them ;-)
<doctormo> I love hacking deviantArt, I have my own stylish css to cut out the crap they put on there.
<thorwil> doctormo: your nick as Recipient should work, right?
<doctormo> yep
<doctormo> and a comment on Ubunchu 07 should do :-)
<thorwil> untypical one-word comment, done!
<thorwil> though, inactive as i am there, if found it's a non-issue, checking at most once a week. always to find nothing of interest :)
<doctormo> thorwil: This is something that annoys me tbh, having to check up on it all the time.
<vish> thorwil , doctormo : https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-reviving-artwork-team/
<doctormo> vish: I'm not sure revival is the right word, because it's not dead is it.
<doctormo> Work still happens, processes are known, leadership is here. ish.
<vish> ;)
<vish> doctormo¦ Re-energize ?
<vish>  or .. Invigorate ?
<doctormo> vish: Reinvigorate
<vish> :)
<doctormo> I justed finished a set of python code which allows full access to deviantArt's json, Mwhahaha. they put all sorts of roadblocks up too.
<TheTinyToon> doctormo: which techniques did they try to block you?
<doctormo> TheTinyToon: Just weird stuff like only accepting certain browsers (wget is blocked for instance) and the json/difi is pretty odd too, obscure or baddly hacked together.
<TheTinyToon> ah, okay - so no real techniques, only stupidety? ;)
<vish> thorwil , doctormo¦ i updated the spec and included a few items to the whiteboard, feel free to add more items..
<vish> oh new link.. https://blueprints.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/other-design-n-reinvigorate-artwork-team
<doctormo> TheTinyToon: It's a bit hard to tell the difference to be honest, because some website makers till have their belief that they should be the ones to control how data is used on the client. Internet fail.
<thorwil> blocking wget? it has a flag for a browser string, doesn't it?
<vish> kwwii¦ can you update the topic..? :)
<vish> 'fonts'
 * thorwil wonders about an appropriate movie star/icon
<vish> TheTinyToon¦ context?
<vish> err, thorwil ^
<thorwil> vish: see recent email from Marianna
<vish> thorwil¦ the movie and pizza? ha!
<thorwil> vish: no, party on friday. theme party 0.o
<vish> thorwil¦ dude! i need to figure out when you are kidding and when you are serious! ;p
<vish> oh wait you were serious!
<thorwil> vish: people have been struggling with that in real life, but here, i don't know why you wonder ...
<vish> thorwil¦ i thought were joking, i hadnt checked the party attachment until now :)
<thorwil> vish: i thought about going as marilyn monroe, blonde wig, white dress. maybe a fan (the air moving kind) for assistance.
<thorwil> but then, if i travel without shaver like last time, i'll be a bit rugged by then!
<vish> thorwil¦ you can always buy a razor ;)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-19
<thorwil> mat_t: hi! i tried to comment on the design blog yesterday, but the blog refused to take it. known issue?
<thorwil> doctormo, vish: thoughs on http://thorwil.wordpress.com/2010/10/18/design-center/ ?
<mat_t> thorwil: uh, not sure
<mat_t> thorwil: what was the message?
<thorwil> mat_t: after Submit, gets stuck on http://design.canonical.com/wp-comments-post.php
<thorwil> saying: Permission denied: You cannot login using that server
<mat_t> thorwil:thx, I'll let our blog guy know :)
<rhlee> thorwil: hi, I heard you had problems commenting on the blog
<thorwil> rhlee: yes. yesterday evening as today. name, email, link to my blog ... hit Submit, get to http://design.canonical.com/wp-comments-post.php and read: Permission denied: You cannot login using that server
<thorwil> rhlee: coffee, bbiab
<rhlee> thorwil: It seems to be a proplem with our servers, I'll try and get our sysadmins to look at it.
<thorwil> rhlee: ok, thanks
<anjoe> Hi all, i am new here. I would like to contribute to ubuntu artwork. Someone please help me to get started.
<thorwil> anjoe: what would you like to work on, generally?
<anjoe> thorwil: wallpapers, logos, posters etc
<thorwil> anjoe: we currently have some organizational issues. for you that means you have to take the initiative. find a need and tackle it.
<anjoe> thorwil: ok
<thorwil> anjoe: you could try getting into contact with your LoCo (Local Community) team, for example
<thorwil> anjoe: we collect wallpapers on http://www.flickr.com/groups/ubuntu-artwork
<thorwil> it's actually not limited to photos, allthough it looks like that ;)
<anjoe> thorwil: how can i get in touch with the LoCo
<thorwil> anjoe: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<anjoe> thorwil: ok
<thorwil> anjoe: if you create something and want to share it, you could hit the ubuntu-art mailing list or the forum
<thorwil> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?s=3d0675359411f0cb0debe610b23cbbbc&f=16
<thorwil> anjoe: regarding posters: http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/
<thorwil> you could perhaps take some existing material and improve it
<thorwil> and never hesitate to ask questions here. though you might have to wait for answers, sometimes. that's irc.
<anjoe> thorwil: ok. sure. thanks.
<thorwil> np
<vish> thorwil¦ hi.. yea, i browsed that briefly on the planet feed..
 * vish to read again after dinner :)
<thorwil> http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/10/19/third-fedora-design-bounty-ninja-identified/
<vish> thorwil ¦ what you you mean by "apply automation"  ?
<vish> also, do you have any specific /earlier/ reasons for mentioning 'vandalism'. or just mentioning it for future?
<thorwil> vish: automate whatever you can. reduce the number of steps required to accomplish something
<doctormo> thorwil: If you can't fall over onto submitting your art, it's too hard ;-)
<thorwil> vish: future. we have been lucky to see no vandalism on the wiki (only ever saw one really catastrophic edit, but rolling back is easy)
<vish> thorwil ¦ ah! automation, i was thinking of something similar for the art-requests.. just imagine someone requests an artwork on the design hub, it immediately sends a mail to the list "Art Alert - New design needed for $foo" , or if a bug gets tagged "needs-design" a script runs daily and alerts the team ML..
<thorwil> vish: so far i assume that requests will have to be explicit
<vish> thorwil ¦ well ofcourse, there would be an 'approver team' , but they dont have to write a mail to the list..
<thorwil> vish: the line "avoid and protect against flaming, trolling and vandalism" is in some way the counterweight to making things as easy and fast as possible. for example, not having to login at all could speed things up, but then you would see all those issues ...
<thorwil> vish: perhaps we will forward some stuff to the list at first, but mid to long term, it should all happen on the site
<vish> happen on site would mean someone has to check regularly, which is bad, since we wont be having regular requests
<vish> and when there is lesser frequency, people loose interest
<thorwil> vish: email notifications per account, not to the list
<vish> thorwil ¦ what is the difference?
<thorwil> vish: personal decision to follow/block/filter, independent of less structured things that will still happen on the list
<vish> thorwil ¦ then how would someone notify us when they want to take up the task,[they can assign self to task] and when we cut that off, there would be less chance of followon discussion..
<vish> we need more discussion as a team..
<vish> thorwil ¦ it becomes more of a human task, as to taking the time to reply.. "I'll take this work" than just logging on and selecting a checkbox
<thorwil> vish: if someone assigns themselves to a task, that can generate a notification, too
<vish> thorwil ¦ yup, i did understand tht, but it reduces the human interaction :)
<thorwil> vish: that's a good point, though you need to track that state explicitly
<vish>  yea, but we just make sure that they assign themselves …
<vish> i think this lack of human notification is one of the reasons the theme submissions on the wiki was not a bigger success
<thorwil> perhaps
<doctormo> vish & thorwil: considering that you're both using designhub as a reference to a possible website, are your minds made up about what tech to use?
<thorwil> but the list hasn't see a lot of "look, i made this" or "i shall take care of this" posts, right?
<vish> i dont recall anyone uploading a theme to the wiki and announcing it on the ML and unless someone was watching the wiki, no one knew the theme was there..
<vish> doctormo ¦ tech.. whichever can get the work done :)
<thorwil> doctormo: i'd like to get at least the conception done beforehand. got to know our actual technical needs
<doctormo> Our resources look like 4 people, part time, 1 programmer, 3 design/html/production ?
<thorwil> doctormo: aside of that, if it must be django to get others in, it shall be django if no technical reasons against it come up
<doctormo> thorwil, vish: OK so I need to give you guys a job to do. It shouldn't be hard.
<thorwil> doctormo: Ronnie and daker both said they will help if it's django
<doctormo> Great
<doctormo> First thing, wiki location: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/DesignUb
<doctormo> I need either of you guys to put together a moc up for a level 1 website, single function. Submit art, display thumbnails and browse.
<doctormo> Consider features in the future and leave spaces in your design for them. But don't put things like search, tags, comments etc in until level 1 is done.
<vish> thorwil ¦ you already did a mockup right?
<doctormo> I'll turn off my own design and just focus on code.
<vish> thorwil ¦ the one you submitted on mizmo's blog, it was for design hub?
<vish> oh that was Equiet !
<thorwil> yeah
<vish> Equiet ¦ around?
<thorwil> doctormo: heh, i just wanted to bring up tackling it in levels :)
<thorwil> hi daker
<daker> hi thorwil
<doctormo> thorwil: No long term plan needed, lets just get a step one done :-D
<vish> doctormo ¦ designs we can look into it.. we basically dint have programmers to do the work, so the designs stalled :D
<doctormo> vish: You have me, now how about those designs your talking about?
<vish> \o/
<doctormo> I need complete designs, not just mocs of simple ideas or fancy features.
<daker> doctormo, me too
<vish> thorwil ¦ how about we work starting with mizmo's design and complete it?
<vish> or rather adapt it..
<doctormo> daker: Should we set up a code base, use some loco directory code and base it?
<daker> doctormo, we can use some LD code
<doctormo> They use django south for transitions and openid for launchpad login. None of that would be hard to bring over, I'll set up a project on lp.
<daker> doctormo, good
<thorwil> a mockup i created for spreadubuntu: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/8672ade04d7cb60d6b97da1ef80ca04a
<thorwil> vish: i don't recall there being a designhub mockup for uploads?
<Schendje> thorwil: no, not that i know of
<vish> she put up the sources.. i'm looking for the blog
<thorwil> doctormo: just submitting art, with no relations, no versioning?
<Schendje> http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/02/13/random-idea-for-design-collaboration-tool/
<doctormo> thorwil: Yep, nothing fancy, just a base we can work from.
<doctormo> I see the technicals of working out thumbnails alone might take a bit of time up, so we should work on the fundermentals.
<Schendje> http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/03/09/another-design-hub-mockup/
<Schendje> http://mairin.wordpress.com/2010/03/26/design-hub-update/
<vish> Schendje ¦ thx
<Schendje> those are all of them, i think
<doctormo> Everyone please join: https://launchpad.net/~art-design-website
<Schendje> doctormo: can i join? :)
<doctormo> Schendje: Will you be doing design (mocs), programming (django) or production (html/js/css) ?
<Schendje> design and production, if you want me to
<Schendje> never worked with django bit html/js/css is fine
<vish> doctormo ¦ i think you should set it to moderated team.. :)  right now no one can join if it is a restricted team..
<vish> doctormo ¦ you would have to add members one by one if it is set as restricted
<doctormo> refresh, I thought I changed it
<doctormo> try again please
<vish> hmm, still shows as restricted.. will try in a few mins again..
<thorwil> join link is there now
<thorwil> waiting for approval ...
<Equiet> vish: Hi.
<vish> Equiet ¦ hey.. looks like we have people interested in making design hub a reality.. wanna join in on the fun ;)
<vish> ?
<daker> waiting for approval
<Equiet> vish: I'd like to, but I have an important deadline coming.
<vish> Equiet ¦ np.. i'm looking into some of your earlier mockups too, so some of it might be copied over ;)
<vish> doctormo ¦ works now, its not switched to moderated..
<vish> err, now*
<doctormo> https://launchpad.net/erato
<vish> hehe, Erato ;)
<doctormo> Everyone is activated, and thorwil your made backup admin incase I fall under a bus.
<thorwil> heh, ok
<thorwil> doctormo: do you know http://www.plupload.com/ ?
<Equiet> vish: Ok, what exactly do you need?
<vish> Equiet ¦ nah, nothing specific.. just thought i'd ping you in since you had shown interest in this earlier..
<doctormo> thorwil: I didn't know about that, but I've got a drag/drop, pause, stop, start widget for uploads. So I know how they work.
<Equiet> vish: Yeah, sure.
<daker> doctormo, vish thorwil http://www.20seven.org/journal/2009/06/django-loupe-design-collaboration.html
<doctormo> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/erato/+spec/art-website-inital-design
<doctormo> daker: Looks good, I will look over it, can you also? We'll see what code we can take :-D
<doctormo> So the idea is that I've put myself as drafter and driver, let me know how you'd like the project to travel and we'll make blueprints after each stage to move in that direction.
<doctormo> At least for the first few initerations.
<doctormo> I've split the tasks up into three main skills, please put your back into any of the parts you find fun.
<doctormo> I believe vish and thorwil will probably do design and myself and daker will take case of code. Production can be done by anyone but Schendje seems interested in that.
<daker> doctormo, oki
<Schendje> doctormo: i'll gladly help with production but would also really really like to contribute to the design, i'm also better at that :)
<vish> Schendje ¦ feel free to take part in the design too :)
<doctormo> Schendje: It's completly up to you. Do work with the self appointed leader for that section in order for designs to have coherence. I'm sure someone will take charge of the design ;-)
<vish> Schendje ¦ have you done any mockups already for the design hub ?
<Schendje> vish: i think i did *something* a while back...
<Schendje> vish: i'll dig it up, but it's nothing shocking
<daker> doctormo, vish thorwil are we going to use a vcs as backend storage ?
<doctormo> daker: We can't yet, it's not in our current specification. But we will make sure toleave a space for the feature later.
<daker> oki
<doctormo> daker: OK I have an inital branch here lp:erato  you should see code soon.
<doctormo> daker: Do you have time to work on this with me today?
<daker> no i am working on cloud.u.c
<doctormo> daker: What's that?
<daker> the new Ubuntu Cloud Portal
<daker> doctormo, http://ubuntuone.com/p/KLs/
<doctormo> NP, let me know when/if you have time, I want to get this first step done quickly so you may find it done by the time you do.
<daker> oki
<thorwil> doctormo: openid always leads to a "login as bla bla" page like on launchpad?
<doctormo> thorwil: Yes it would, we have a choice between either directing strait to launchpad, or opening it up to any openid provider.
<thorwil> so we can't ask for name/password directly
<thorwil> good night!
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-20
<daker> doctormo, check this branch when you are free
<daker> https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/erato/initial-django-project
<doctormo> thanks daker
<doctormo> daker: So you've moved the media and templates dir into the django dir, why?
<daker> i think it should into the django dir
<doctormo> daker: Any rationale? I've always seen them outside, because they were always sperate elements.
<doctormo> Not that it matters I guess, just curious as to reorg
<daker> i don't think it's problem
<daker> since we can specify the the path for both templates and media in settings.py
<chris3> hey guys. I'm looking to contribute to ubuntu. I don't have many talents, but I consider graphic design to be a strong point. How can I start helping?
<daker> doctormo, i need to sleep
<daker> see ya
<doctormo> daker: Sure thing, we'll talk more about important things tomorrow. Thanks for the work
<daker> np
<daker> bye
<chris3> Is there anything that needs work?
<csmith1994> Is anybody out there?
<doctormo> yes
<vish> thorwil ¦ do you have any notes regarding the designhub? anything you are working from to design it?
<thorwil> vish: yes. scattered on paper ;)
<vish> thorwil ¦ drop them on etherpad :)
<thorwil> we shouldn't call it "designhub"
<vish> yea, just using it for familiarity ;)
<vish> we can christen better it later...
<vish> *it better
<thorwil> erato or design center for now, i'd say
<vish> k... erato it is ;)
 * thorwil wonders at what point people started to think bug reports are just another kind of discussion forum
<thorwil> maybe electro-shocks depending on the lack of new information or insights would help :>
<thorwil> doctormo: thoughts on thumbnails: we might want to avoid having fixed resized versions of images in the database. would become ugly if we change our mind on the right sizes to use. instead, a width, a height or a preset like "small" could be part of the request url. results would be cached (potentially for a long time)
<vish> thorwil , doctormo : filed an rt request for the art.ubuntu.com site , lets hope we get the namespace soon..
<thorwil> vish: why not design.ubuntu.com and what about making the site distribution/project independent?
<vish> thorwil ¦ how much of design in Ubuntu are we going to be doing? :)
<thorwil> vish: applied to wallpapers, themes and icons art vs design is a question of mindset
<vish> hmm.. might that be considered as something conflicting with design.canonical.com ?
<vish> thorwil ¦ well, the LoCo and the QA teams are in the same namespace as well, while they cover other distros too
<thorwil> vish: conflicting? you could as well argue it would be mirroring the canonical thing on the community side
<vish> thorwil ¦ thats where i feel it might be considered as conflicting.. ;)
<vish> thorwil ¦ i'm not picky about the name though.. i just thought it might be considered conflicting..
<vish> and we had been traditionally an artwork team.. so it might be weird that we now try to get a design.u.c
<thorwil> we have traditionally been, with few exceptions, a hot air team ;)
<vish> :)
<daker> good morning
<thorwil> good morning daker
<thorwil> vish, daker, doctormo: for planning and mockups: https://code.launchpad.net/~art-design-website/+junk/meta-design-center
<daker> thorwil, good
<thorwil> Schendje: for planning and mockups: https://code.launchpad.net/~art-design-website/+junk/meta-design-center
<Schendje> thorwil: sweet!
<Schendje> i'll have a look this afternoon :)
<thorwil> Schendje: so far just a textfile. don't hesitate to add sketches/wireframes/mockups ...
<Schendje> i'll see what i can do
<doctormo> Morning all
<daker> morning doctormo
<doctormo> daker: Would you like me to merge your changes?
<doctormo> thorwil: To answer your question from yesterday, there is no reason we can't have both or either.
<daker> doctormo, i pushing an updated code
<daker> doctormo, wait
<doctormo> sure thing
<daker> doctormo, ok merge
<doctormo> https://code.launchpad.net/~adnane002/erato/initial-django-project/+register-merge :-)
<daker> Wow conflicts :D
<daker> doctormo, we will not use the old files
<doctormo> daker: Hmm, how could there be a conflict? I didn't commit anything after the first commit.
<daker> doctormo, can you clean lp:erato from all the files then put just  mine
<doctormo> daker: I will, but please note that I'm unhappy about how you've clobbered the branch. This much happen again.
<doctormo> must not*
<daker> doctormo, sorry
<doctormo> I'm trying to rebase, but it seems you've created a whole new branch set so I'll have to do it manually. This isn't a problem of course :-)
<daker> yeah i have created a new branch
<daker> that's why they were in conflicts
<doctormo> Hmm, AUTHORS file has execute permissions, what platform are you using?
<daker> actualy Lubuntu
<daker> at home Ubuntu
<doctormo> OK so I'm going to move mockups out temporarily until I can figure out what it's for. then commit everything.
<chaotic>  the passport front?
<chaotic> any joy on the passport front?
<chaotic> wrong channel!
<daker> if you are going to remove it then it should removed from INSTALLED_APPS
<doctormo> daker: Is it a template for apps?
<daker> it's an app
<daker> mockups = artworks = assets
<doctormo> daker: Yes, I see. And projects would be?
<daker> also it's an app
<daker> we will have projects, and each project has mockups
<doctormo> daker: That's out of scope for the specification.
<doctormo> This inital phaise should be easy and small, axis of objects are for later.
<doctormo> thorwil: Of course the main reason for a limited inital scope is for design and production and make sure we're all on the same page. Your thoughts would be great.
<thorwil> doctormo: i'm quite happy with just handling assets first, to expand from there
<thorwil> daker: please don't rush into the organizational design ;)
<daker> i didn't rush into anything
<thorwil> daker: i was referring to  "we will have projects, and each project has mockups"
<daker> thorwil, just a thought
<thorwil> daker: at some point there shall be projects. and projects may include mockups. but initially, everything is just a not further specified asset
<daker> thorwil, ok
<doctormo> Pushed rev 2 of trunk.
<daker> doctormo, thanks & sorry again
<doctormo> daker: np, we're cutting our teeth on a new project and a new team, bound to happen once or twice.
<daker> thanks
<ronnie_vd_c> hi all
<thorwil> welcome, ronnie_vd_c
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, which version of launchpadlib do you use in the project, i get an error on: from launchpadlib.errors import HTTPError
<ronnie_vd_c> ill have the version shipped in 10.10
<ronnie_vd_c> thorwil, any idea?
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: no, didn't peak into the code at all
<ronnie_vd_c> daker maybe (the writer of the code)
<doctormo> Hey ronnie_vd_c
<ronnie_vd_c> Hey doctormo
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: What we have is just the skelliton, it doesn't execute yet. That'll be cleared up in the ext couple of commits.
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: But I do have a job for someone, if you'd like to do it?
<ronnie_vd_c> doctorme, okay what can i do?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: The job is to go into each of the py files so far created and add a standard AGPLv3 header, copyright Martin Owens and Adnane Belmadiaf. Anything in common or users should have the same header but copyright loco directory with a link to their project.
<doctormo> (because we didn't write those)
<ronnie_vd_c> doctorme, is there an example of this header?
<daker> doctormo, the code is executed :D
<daker> you can see the homepage & login/logout
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, what version of launchpadlib did you use in erato (im a new member of the project)
<daker> lemme see
<daker> 1.6.0
<daker> can you pastebin the error ?
<thorwil> doctormo: this didn't quite work out like i hoped for ... but does this reflect the desired structure of the initial site? http://www.foopics.com/showfull/cd144d2b8cdc51783be8c7d40060413a
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, i get the error in Eclipse: Unresolved import: HTTPError
<ronnie_vd_c> the line: from launchpadlib.errors import HTTPError
<ronnie_vd_c> in common/launchpad.py
<ronnie_vd_c> i have 1.6.1
<ronnie_vd_c> My first commit is done. it contains some fixes in indentations, imports and i added some models.
<ronnie_vd_c> ill have to go now, ill hope to be back in one/two hours
<daker> ronnie_vd_c, sorry i am at work
<daker> i can help in few hours
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Just finished doing the dishes.
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: I'll merge in your work and we'll work on errors some.
<doctormo> daker: You get the login screen from trunk?
<ronnie_vd_c> im back already. was called for computer problems. 81 cookies instead of virusses, so problem was very quick solved
<daker> wait til i come back to home in 3hours
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: This has a good example:http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~doctormo/us-ma-loco-site/trunk/annotate/head%3A/UbuntuMaWebsite/urls.py
<doctormo> of headers
<doctormo> thorwil: That looks like a very good workflow, yes. Now we just need some fleshy designs to go on the bones :-)
<ronnie_vd_c> thx doctormo. I see a strange diff file from my merge. maybe eclipse did some unusual things...
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Have you used ground control at all?
<ronnie_vd_c> ground control?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: http://ground-control.org/ I made it because I got sick of eclipse.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, i used bzr from commandline. but i think when importing the files in eclipse that eclipse changed some files
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, ground-control gives: Broken Bzr Branch Nor a branch "bzr+ssh://.../~art-design-website/erato/trunk/"
<ronnie_vd_c> doctromo, should # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-    go before or after the header?
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, the commit could be right. i checked out from the branch from daker, which was not merged before into erato
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: daker's branch isn't trunk, so you'll have to grab trunk and do the work over.
<doctormo> (or copy the files over, making sure there isn't any weirdness)
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: that error was fixed on my ppa, launchpad changed and hurt gc :-( ppa:doctormo/groundcontrol
<ronnie_vd_c> have to restart, kernel updates. brb
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: welcome back
<ronnie_vd_c> :D
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: If you make a new branch based on trunk, you might want to remove your current one in launchpad to keep it all clean and prevent more people from branching from this set.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo. Ok, i removed it already from local drive (copied file i modified). ill remove the LP one too
<doctormo> daker: Same thing for yours, if you can deactivate your inital branch and then we have a clean single branch set system.
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Thanks!
<daker> doctormo, ok i'll do it
<doctormo> Great, I'm going to be working on the asset app. Should be easy. Without a design I'll do simple html.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, does the header come before or after # -*- coding: utf-8 -*-
<ronnie_vd_c> en before or after: #!/usr/bin/python
<thorwil> doctormo: maybe i manage to start with a skeleton mockup today. though on my own, i would just do simple, clean html. btw, a flavour of xhtml or html5?
<daker> xhtml :D
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: After
<doctormo> thorwil: html5, but I'm not exactly bothered either way. If we ever wanted to do videos though.
<ronnie_vd_c> thorwil, based on the html5 of the community theme?
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: i would like to keep the site neutral
<ronnie_vd_c> thorwil, ok
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: there are not many active designers, fences around various distributions and projects won't help. i hope for some cross-pollination and growth of a wider community
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, howto ignore files with ground-control?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Adding to the ignores file isn't possible atm, but you can ignore new additions with the ignore button.
<ronnie_vd_c> which ignore button, i didn't see one
<vish> thorwil ¦ in addition to http://www.foopics.com/showfull/cd144d2b8cdc51783be8c7d40060413a , for members : commenting on other assets and voting up/down of other comments
<ronnie_vd_c> ah got it. (after pushing commit)
<vish> thorwil ¦ that way the best constructive comments filter to the top..
<thorwil> vish: it's meant to match the first basic version. commenting and moderation will require some thought
<vish> thorwil ¦ well, critiquing is part of building a better community which is think we need more than ever now :)
<vish> or maybe i understood you wrong.. ;)
<thorwil> vish: yes. the diagramm is meant to match doctormo's bare bones initial just upload and browse
<thorwil> vish: i agree on the importance of commenting. that's exactly why i say: it needs thought
<thorwil> vish: on a site like digg or reddit, once in a while people will complain that too many other vote up/down based on agreement, not on the merit of arguments
<vish> thorwil ¦ right, but what i meant was : when we open it to public, commenting should be part of site from day one, since initial curiosity will drive in more members/users, and when the commenting is not there it will be incomplete..
<vish> thorwil ¦ but i do agree we need to decide how to vote up/down and make it effective
<vish> stackexchange has a voting rep system
<vish> new users can *not* vote immediately..
<vish> they must provided other effective answers or something to gain rep
<vish> and that too, voting up needs a rep of 15 and voting down needs a higher rep
<thorwil> vish: for the assets themselves, once there are associated briefings, we could ask for votes on whether and how well the asset matches the briefing. to discourage simple, highly subjective like/dislike reactions
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, copyright and gplv3 done
<vish> thorwil ¦ yep, i think we would need to moderate a lot initially, to filter cruft ;)
<thorwil> vish: wouldn't hurt to study and compare various approaches to commenting and moderation, if you are so inclined :)
<vish> will look into it ;)
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Great, I'll commit on your merge request.
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Did you find groundcontrol useful?
<ronnie_vd_c> not yet. it could not do a merge proposal
<ronnie_vd_c> ill had to do it on LP itself
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, i got 6 Unresolved import errors. mainly because the project imports does not start with art_website
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Got those in ground control?
<ronnie_vd_c> no, in eclipse (from the code itself)
<ronnie_vd_c> http://i.imgur.com/IzWkg.png
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, screenshot from merge request screen from ground control: http://i.imgur.com/JXAWF.png
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, oops did not add the copyright and gpl. did it in the old code. ill upload them soon
<ronnie_vd_c> current merge only has the updated .bzrignore
<vish> https://help.launchpad.net/logo/submissions  !!!!!
<vish> they used something other than wiki for submissions? or …
<ronnie_vd_c> i guess that help.launchpad.net uses wiki like software
<thorwil> vish: it is a wiki
<vish> oh then all is well ;)
<doctormo> wow that's a lot of submissions.
<thorwil> doctormo: well, it was a chance to create the official LP logo plus some bag or something as price
<daker> back
<daker> doctormo, can i push directly or just propose merges ?
<doctormo> Hey daker, we should all be doing merge requests (even me) to make sure our code is awesome.
<daker> oki
<doctormo> You don't mind doing reviews of my patches do you?
<daker> i can review theme
<daker> keep in mind that we need to keep clean and we should remove useless files
<daker> i mean the code :)
<daker> doctormo, Copyright 2008, Martin Owens. ?
<ronnie_vd_c> daker: didnt i change that?
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, my bad
<daker> \o/
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, new merge should be OK: https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/erato/trunk/+merge/38962
<daker> oki man
<daker> ok new merge https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~adnane002/erato/designhub/+merge/38971
<daker> ronnie_vd_c, try to run this branch lp:~adnane002/erato/designhub
<daker> there is an INSTALL file there
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, i cant even run mine :(
<daker> why ?
<ronnie_vd_c> ImportError: No module named art_website
<daker> it's fixed here :) lp:~adnane002/erato/designhub
<daker> follow INSTALL instructions
<ronnie_vd_c> ah ok.
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, im not very familiar with bzr. how can ik add your brnach?
<daker> open the terminal
<daker> then $ cd /path/to/your/projects/folder
<daker> $ bzr branch lp:~adnane002/erato/designhub
<ronnie_vd_c> into the same folder i have my branch?
<daker> no
<ronnie_vd_c> ah
<doctormo> daker: I completely agree, down with useless code!
<doctormo> and so on
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, runs without errors
<daker> good
<daker> then follow INSTALL
<ronnie_vd_c> although: local_settings.py.sample is called local_settings.template
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: That's me, I renamed it because sample isn't what it is.
<doctormo> my fault*
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, if you have time, you could accept both merges
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: I am working through it now.
<doctormo> daker: Why do you insist upon moving around the files? I can't merge in your branch now.
<ricardo> no me puedo conectar con wicd me sale que la contraseña no es la valida
<daker> doctormo, the media & templates folders should inside art_website project
<doctormo> daker: According to what?
<doctormo> All django projects I've ever seen bar the loco directory have the media and templates directory outside.
<daker> according to the django docs
<doctormo> But worse than that, you did it without even talking about it
<doctormo> No message: "Now see here doctormo, your off your game with this one, see the docs here clearly say X, so I'm making a merge proposal to put them back"
<daker> doctormo, no LD have them inside :)
<daker> doctormo, ask the developers
<doctormo> daker: Yes, I said _except_ for the loco directory.
<doctormo> That's the only project I've seen it done that way.
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, do you know the difference between python-django-openid-auth and python-django-auth-openid
<daker> ronnie_vd_c, no
<ronnie_vd_c> ok :)
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Great, mering your changes.
<doctormo> Do we know where the users app came from?
<daker> doctormo, from LD
<daker> if you are runing my branch
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, ground-control gives no button to update my code. only revert, but there is nothing to revert and commit changes, but there is nothing to commit
<daker> doctormo, go to 127.0.0.1:8000/openid/login
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: If you've submitted a merge request, then just delete and create a new branch for a new bit of work.
<doctormo> (you guys have both done branch/merge workflow before right?)
<daker> doctormo, yep
<doctormo> daker: No just the one in trunk, which is from your original branch.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, not very much
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, if i have to delete the branch and download the new one, i have to reconfigure eclipse each time
<thorwil> doctormo: added not-ready-yet work on a mockup to https://code.launchpad.net/~art-design-website/+junk/meta-design-center
<thorwil> good night! :)
<doctormo> Eclipse is a bit broken when it comes to dealing with launchpad workflows. :-/
<doctormo> thanks thorwil, goodnight!
<ronnie_vd_c> any good IDE's that can do the job?
<daker> gedit :)
<ronnie_vd_c> :(
<ronnie_vd_c> i really like the error checking and auto complete in eclipse
<ronnie_vd_c> i use gedit for templates (8 spaces long indentation (tabs) instead of 4 spaces indentation). Dont like to constantly switch these settings
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, doctormo: any good advise?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: I know, I got used to those features too, but eclipse became too much of a problem to fight.
<doctormo> I use vi now for most code, gedit too.
<daker> ronnie_vd_c, bluefish ?
<ronnie_vd_c> ill have a look at bluefish
 * ronnie_vd_c is testing komodo now
<doctormo> daker: The code we've got, does it require the lp_data messing about?
<daker> when you run the management command "update-profiles" it will create a lp_data (cache) folder
<doctormo> If it's trouble I might grab the code from http://ubuntu-massachusetts.com/
<doctormo> Or is this for avatar images and such? *confused as to the need*
<daker> it's for realnames
<daker> it will pick all the usernames (lp login) and look for there Real names :)
<daker> then store them in the database
<doctormo> Isn't that what the openid passes, so there's no need for cache stuff.
<doctormo> Or at least that's what the ma website does.
<daker> i think lp provide only the Username
<daker> doctormo, i think the ubuntu ma code is good it grabs the realname and the email
<doctormo> daker: Your thoughts on if we should combine the best parts of the two or use one of them in preference?
<daker> if your code can pick information for lp(real name,email) then will use it
 * ronnie_vd_c says goodbye to eclipse and stats using gedit
<ronnie_vd_c> launchpad only gives the real name and email to trusted sites (i red a while ago)
<daker> with the LD one we have to update the profiles with cronjob
<ronnie_vd_c> but i guess launchapdlib can retrieve the real name from the username...
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: It can.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, new merge. fixed the static media url in urls.py
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Waiting for the merge request to come in.
<ronnie_vd_c> is "def is_user_on_loco_council(user):" needed in this project?
<doctormo> nope
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Did you make a new branch for your new changes?
<ronnie_vd_c> yes, but with the same name i thought
<ronnie_vd_c> but the diff looks OK
<ronnie_vd_c> https://code.launchpad.net/~ronnie.vd.c/erato/art-design-website/+merge/38989
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: Different names are traditional, but I suppose it doesn't matter.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, next time ill be using different names then. is the function "def is_team_member(user, team):" also not needed anymore?
<doctormo> I don't think so
<ronnie_vd_c> mugshot and timezone can be handy to have. ill leave those untouched. the previous mentioned functions ill remove OK?
<doctormo> ok
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: You should be able to use the WEBSITE_PATH variable instead of ../
<ronnie_vd_c> just came to the same conclusion when reading the code
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, ill change it and do a new merge soon
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: I haven't merged your new one yet, there is still time
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo: done
<ronnie_vd_c> daker, doctormo: I have to sleep now (european/dutch time), see you tomorrow
<doctormo> Time to go myself, I'll get everything merged and see youall tomorrow.
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-21
<zniavre_> new indicator-sound scale is tricky as gnome-panel
<zniavre_> sorry...  good morning
<thorwil> good morning!
<zniavre_> im now struggling with gtkrc for google chrome web-browser
<zniavre_> http://img841.imageshack.us/img841/6255/captureup.png >   for this small insensitive menu-button border
<thorwil> i have to move the wm buttons to the right on my mother's laptop. gconftool-2 --set “/apps/metacity/general/button_layout” --type string “:minimize,maximize,close”
<thorwil> works, except i only get minimiz, maximize, no close button
<thorwil> anyone seen that, knows a solution?
<zniavre> “menu:minimize,maximize,close” ?
<zniavre> there is a way to use translucide image with pixmap engine?
<thorwil> no matter what, i do, "close" is ignored. no friggin close button
<thorwil> ah, ":minimize,maximize,close," fixed it. note the comma at the end
<vish> zniavre ¦ doesnt any image work?  what is the problem with a semi-transparent image you noticed?
<zniavre> i made a semi transparent image but it's not transparent in use
<zniavre> it's for menu's background
<vish> zniavre ¦ i dont think it that would work, i was thinking about the metacity buttons..
<zniavre> vish,  you are right, it's not possible at this moment to do it
<vish> zniavre ¦ how gtk does is, it first draws a background with bg-color and then uses the pixmap
<vish> so no transparency possible unless it is in the engine..
<zniavre> and pixmap does not do transparency right?
<vish> afaik, no..
<zniavre> pixmap-engine*
<doctormo> Morning all
<zniavre> doctormo,  good "evening"   :o)
<vish> good night :)
 * vish  ZZZzzzzzzz...
<doctormo> lol
<daker> morning doctormo
<thorwil> aloha
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, daker, thorwil, anything i can do for now for erato?
<daker> doctormo, are able to run erato ?
<doctormo> ronnie_vd_c: I just merged in your latest trunk
<doctormo> daker: I merged in a lot of your changes too, but I had to do yours manually. So you'll have to mark your branch in launchpad.
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: not for what there is now, but if you are interested, it would be great to have concurrent editing (like etherpad) figured out.
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: and/or how to best combine bzr or git based version management with a database to do queries
<doctormo> daker: Everything's working here.
<daker> oki man
<ronnie_vd_c> for another project, ill use phpmyadmin with mysql database. when the database is upgraded, i export the new database content (only the necessary data) into one sql file. the other users, runs a script, which deletes an own database and import the new one. Do you have an proposal for an better idea?
<doctormo> Even the openid and logging in, nice work.
<daker> ;)
<doctormo> thorwil: I think I might have the know how to do the bzr intergration.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, wherefore do you need an etherpad alternative?
<doctormo> I don't, see thorwil
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: parts of the site will play a role similar to a wiki. concurrent editing avoids locking and edit conflicts
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: i'd like to see blocks of content that are editable after a single click (if not immediately), without a page reload
<doctormo> thorwil: Is it more important for coders to be doing research, or programming? or are we almost finished with this level 1?
<thorwil> doctormo: i figure coordinating 3 coders working on a currently narrow project is not necesarily of advantage
<thorwil> doctormo: research beats idling
<thorwil> and if nothing else, ronnie_vd_c now knows about those ideas and reasoning
<doctormo> true
<thorwil> i guess the database will have to be kept out of the vcs and needs to track all versions of all files. well, all files we might want to query for
<ronnie_vd_c> thorwil, you mean to research the best way to some basic ajax into django for editing without page reload?
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: i assume that avoiding page reloads, doing ajax in django and concurrent editing will all be closely related
<thorwil> perhaps we should be a bit daring and outright require javascript? assuming it will save some effort, where we would otherwise have to make sure things degrade gracefully
<ronnie_vd_c> thorwil, the best solution for concurrent editing should be websockets, but its hard to implement in django, because it keeps 1 connection open. I dont know if django can handle that. Also its a HTML5 technique so not many browsers except FF and Chrome supports is. Al alternative way is to use comet
<ronnie_vd_c> concurrent editing is impossible without javascript, but for other parts i agree there should be a non-js alternative. But from my limited experience, django does this job very well
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: reagrding browser support, i'd say: build for the future. especially since many in our audience will stay recent, regarding updates
<thorwil> ronnie_vd_c: seems relevant: http://www.lshift.net/blog/2009/03/02/evserver-part3-simplified-etherpad-clone
<thorwil> also http://neil.fraser.name/writing/sync/ and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operational_transformation
 * thorwil -> dinner
<daker> doctormo, if the code you are using in ubuntu-us-ma website is grabing the realname, email so we should use it
<doctormo> daker: Do you want to work on the openid if I work on the asset upload?
<daker> ok
<thorwil> vish: finally artwork team logo proposals. but of course not pen/paper, not presented without type, not on foopics :)
<thorwil> doctormo: not satisfied yet, but for tonight, this is what the mockup looks like: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/05cc4fddd708942150d8335a0fdb8cae
<thorwil> svg is in the meta-design-center branch
<doctormo> thorwil: Interesting design, very blender like.
<thorwil> hmm, yeah
<thorwil> good night! :)
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-22
<thorwil> doctormo: would it be ok to mention erato on the ubuntu-art mailing list and/or planet ubuntu, or would you prefer to keep it low profile for now?
<vish> thorwil ¦  yeah, alteast someone took the time for the logo, still some hope :)
<vish> we need mailing list auto-translate!
<vish> thorwil ¦ maybe mentioning erato after the UDS would be nice.. just my 2cents
<thorwil> vish: i want to at least inform jbaer ... that's what made me wonder why not to hit the list with it
<vish> thorwil ¦ yea, we waited so long, whats 10days gonna do.. ;)  or we can invite him to join us here..
<vish> just saying we are having some discussions, and that he can chat about it here
<zniavre_> good afternoon
<zniavre_> what do you think about the gap with menu/sub-menu and the menu's border ? > http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/4012/capture1qu.png <
<doctormo> thorwil: can we keepp it low until we have a first or second iteration?
<thorwil> doctormo: sure
<doctormo> :-)
<thorwil> doctormo: i'll just email jbaer, as he might want to align his planning and seeing how he cares about this like few else
<doctormo> thorwil: Oh yes, anyone specific who can help or add to the project.
<thorwil> doctormo: can and should i make https://code.launchpad.net/~art-design-website/+junk/meta-design-center appear on https://code.launchpad.net/erato ?
<thorwil> mockups for the header: http://www.foopics.com/showfull/5113363e11fe4ded447e1328e1710509
<thorwil> http://www.foopics.com/showfull/f41b636e329dc98421dd99864c9f58a1
<daker> thorwil, +1 for the second
<vish> thorwil¦ why do we need "Logged in as"  ?
 * vish also wondering, why are we not sticking to Ubuntu theme..
<thorwil> vish: to be very clear. of course it's not strictly necessary
<thorwil> vish: because the site is meant to be neutral
<vish> thorwil¦ i dont get the point of being neutral
<thorwil> vish: both project neutral and neutral in colors to let the hosted images breath
<vish> thorwil¦ we are trying to do it *for* Ubuntu, if someone else wants to use it for something else, thats up to them
<thorwil> vish: the value of this site will be far greater if various projects can use the same instance and be neighbors
<vish> thorwil¦ yes, but i still dont think it is the right way.. :) , we need to maintain consistency within Ubuntu, *that* should be our top priority , not what value it brings to neighbours
<vish> thorwil¦ eventually it *needs* to fit Ubuntu at some point..
<vish> so while it might be good to have it neutral now to attract neighbours, in the end we need to think about Ubuntu
<thorwil> vish: the common ubuntu theming is entirely unsuitable for being the frame for various images and designs that you want to evaluate
<vish> thorwil¦ yes, i agree, but we dont have to make the whole site look totally different..
<thorwil> vish: all that needs to be specific to ubuntu can life inside the site, as an umbrella project / sub-section
 * vish dint understand ^
<thorwil> vish: i foresee nothing ubuntu-specific that needs to be designed into the architecture of the site
<vish> thorwil¦ then where do intend to host it?  separate from the ubuntu namespace?
<thorwil> vish: independent domain. i can take care of that, if i have to. will try to raise donations for hosting, then. though there could be a ubuntu.sitename.org and/or design-orsomething.ubuntu.com could point to the specific start page
<vish> thorwil¦ well, i dint know your evil plans! ;p
 * vish was wondering why the hell the design dint look 'Ubuntu' ;)
<thorwil> vish: you didn't pay attention or you didn't really think it through when reading my recent blog post, then ;)
<vish> thorwil¦ well, it seemed like it was for Ubuntu..
<vish> thorwil¦ the branch/team was also Ubuntu website developers
<thorwil> it's the same set of problems to solve, inside or outside of ubuntu. i prefer to solve them once for all
<thorwil> "Website for Submitting Art and Design"
<thorwil> "Art Design Website Developers"
<vish> huh! did that get renamed..
<vish> or i was just seeing what i wanted to see ;p
<thorwil> vish: everyone in the team comes in from ubuntu and the initial idea was a specific site, yes. so no surprise there is confusion. like, i still don't know if everyone is on board
<vish> well yea, i think the motivation was to get things done *for* Ubuntu /first/
<thorwil> but that's the nice part. it doesn't matter if it's for ubuntu or for whatever :)
<vish> ;)
<Islington> anyone on?
<ronnie_vd_c> Guys, the link on the artwork-wiki main page under Get Involved (nabble link) does not work anymore
<andreas> good evening.
<Islington> hey
<ronnie_vd_c> evening
<Islington> hey vish andreas doctormo anyone that will be going to uds, what is the protocol to show up for the design session on Tuesday? I live close enough to drive there
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-23
<vish> Islington¦ hey, no protocol , anyone can just join there. i think if you arrive a bit earlier then you might get an Ubuntu badge from the help desk too..
<vish> there will be Ubuntu help-desk set up somewhere..
<Islington> vish: okay then Ill be sure to drive out there a bit earlier
<vish> cool! see you there :)
<Islington> yah man!
<Islington> now that I think about it, first time I will be meeting internet people!
<doctormo> vish: I think thorwil and th others are offline right now, can I let you know some things?
<vish> doctormo¦ sure..
<vish> hmm, i think the ¦ at end of doctormo somehow prevents highlighting in certain clients..
<vish> bah, no more funkiness ;p
<doctormo> vish: Well I met with Mairin Duffy of Red Hat today, we were teaching girl scouts gimp and inkscape.
<doctormo> vish: So I asked her about DesignHub
<doctormo> She thought it was python/django based, all the code I've looked at so far has been ruby, so I'll be following up on that.
<vish> ooh!
<doctormo> Anything python/django based we could easily use.
<vish> yay collaboration!
<doctormo> vish: It was funny when the center (where the event was) asked what was better, fedora or ubuntu and we both said fedora. :-P
<vish> doctormo: traitor!
<doctormo> When he asked why we both said the same, she said: He likes his life and knows I'll rip his head off if he said anything else. ;-)
<vish> lol!
<doctormo> That's one smart cookie!
<Islington> lol
<doctormo> It's a RedHat/Fedora organised event, got to mind my manners.
<vish> yea, we dont want to be gate crashing _and_ flaming them ;p
<vish> i tried fedora once maybe a yr or so ago, but somehow dint see much difference then
<vish> that was before we kept pushing in more of the indicators and stuff..
<doctormo> vish: They have standard gnome, so all our changes are kinda confusing to anyone used to the default gnome.
<doctormo> vish: Although I'm not gate crashing, I'm actually helping.
<doctormo> http://django.parcodiyellowstone.it/accounts/login/?redirect_to=/pickpic/selectproject/
<doctormo> That's the designhub for django code.
<doctormo> http://pickpic.parcodiyellowstone.it/tour01.html <- exciting
<vish> doctormo: was just kidding about the gate-crashing :)
<doctormo> I know
<doctormo> Finally I found the code. wow
<andreas_> hoi
#ubuntu-artwork 2010-10-24
<aendruk> I have a question about the Ubuntu Brand Guidelines. Am I in the right place?
<doctormo> aendruk: The guidelines are online, I can try and answer a question, but I only know as much as what's online.
<aendruk> I'm looking at the exclusion zone for the stacked version of the brandmark
<aendruk> the text describes it as 1/4 the height of the roundel, but the illustration depicts it as 1/4 the height of the entire brandmark
<aendruk> is there just a mistake in the illustration?
<aendruk> (page 2 of http://design.canonical.com/brand/3.%20Ubuntu%20brand%20mark%20stacked.pdf)
<doctormo> aendruk: Ah yes, technical issue. Certainly send that to Canonical's design department so they can correct the text and/or image.
<aendruk> I didn't see an obvious way to contact them. Do you know where I should look for contact information?
<doctormo> aendruk: If in doubt, email ivanka.
<aendruk> I'll do that, thanks.
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, daker: is there any progress on the project? A few days ago i worked on the collaborative editing. Small progress, 2 textboxes can be synct by javascript and diff/merge method
<daker> ronnie_vd_c, i am making good progress with the openid stuff
<ronnie_vd_c> does one of you have exp with amqp messaging?
<daker> no
<daker> do you know comet ?
<ronnie_vd_c> i know the technique, but i never used it
<ronnie_vd_c> but i thought amqp handles this for us (if we want to use it)
<ronnie_vd_c>  but the documentation is very limited
<ronnie_vd_c> but when i understand this amqp messagings protocol, i think i can build the full simultaneous editing in two-three evenings
<ronnie_vd_c> But i dont even know if we need a standard messaging protocol. maybe we can write a simple one ourself with comet
<ronnie_vd_c> daker: at least for now
<daker> ok
<daker> etherpad uses comet
<ronnie_vd_c> daker: i guess amqp uses internally comet too, but adds an extra 'messagings layer'
<doctormo> daker, ronnie_vd_c: I'm prepping for UDS, but I've gotten the picpick code and a few others and have been comparing their object models. I have written the code how I think it should be, but will commit when I'm certain.
<daker> doctormo, good luck
<ronnie_vd_c> ah yea, UDS is coming
<doctormo> Either of you guys going to UDS?
<daker> doctormo, just a remote participation :)
<ronnie_vd_c> doctormo, maybe also remote. It will be my first UDS and 6 hours time difference (europe/netherlands)
<ronnie_vd_c> im now planning which thing i can follow. Glad its vacation here :D
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-10-18
<dmorrison42> Where could I find the first image on the 11.10 slideshow in full resolution? I want to use it as my desktop background.
#ubuntu-artwork 2011-10-21
<Majin_Ryoichi> hello :D
#ubuntu-artwork 2012-10-20
<__mitch> Sorry if this is a frequent question, but how do I go about contributing a couple of photos to be considered for backgrounds in a future release?
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-10-16
<nysosym> hi there
<nysosym> long time ago i provides some emblems for ubuntu edgy and above, after that i switched to osx and now i'm trying ubuntu again. What should i say, ubuntu made an amazing step forward artwork wise. Very great work guys!
<nysosym> re
#ubuntu-artwork 2013-10-17
<nysosym> hi there
